#ubuntu-release 2010-11-22
<cjwatson> whose is the apparently failed dehydra sync on cocoplum?
<doko> mine
<doko> cjwatson: what do I need to revert?
<cjwatson> the dehydra_* files are still lying around in ~lp_archive/syncs/, so I wanted to know if it was OK to remove them
<doko> yes
<cjwatson> ok, done, thanks
 * lamont freshens the natty chroot tarballs, unless someone screams "not now, it's broken"
<lamont> there.  nice shiny natty tarballs uploaded
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-23
<charlie-tca> Looking for an opinion from the experts here. Xubuntu is going to put Xfce4.7 in Natty. If we release an alpha1 image, we will be breaking the images after the milestone.
<charlie-tca> Adding Xfce4-panel 4.7 to natty, we will break the images for up to a month.
<charlie-tca> All the plugins have to be rebuilt for the panels.
<charlie-tca> would it be better to release alpha1 or wait until alpha2 from a project and community view?
<cjwatson> you won't be breaking the *images*, surely, you'll be introducing incompatibility for upgraders
<cjwatson> I would hope that you'd set Breaks fields etc. appropriately so that apt will just refuse to upgrade until everything settles down
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit thinks it will break the desktop image itself
<cjwatson> I'm having a hard time seeing how; perhaps he could explain?
<charlie-tca> all 4.6 panel plugins conflict against the 4.7 panel (so until they are all rebuilt, the desktop won't be installable)
<cjwatson> that won't break images that have already been built though
<cjwatson> sure, if you upload 4.7 before alpha-1, you won't be able to build images until everything is coinstallable; is that what you mean?
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-24
<ScottL> cjwatson, thank you for your help with the ubuntu studio seeds during the past week
<ScottL> charlie-tca, i sent you an email about the ubuntu studio GDM background and desktop wallpaper per our open week discussion
<charlie-tca> ScottL, got the email, but lost my internet most of today. Will get an answer out for you tomorrow
<cjwatson> ScottL: np, was basically just responding to failure mails :)
 * cjwatson updates ubuntu-archive-tools to use LP production by default; please update
<cjwatson> (http://blog.launchpad.net/general/edge-is-deprecated)
<ScottL> cjwatson,  ubuntu studio will also need to add 'ubuntustudio-generation' and 'ubuntustudio-recording' tasks to the task list and remove 'ubuntustudio-audio'
<ScottL> is this enough to get the changes effect or will you need an email?
<ScottL> s/effect/effected
<cjwatson> oh, I just need to run a script for that
<cjwatson> ('debian/rules update' in tasksel)
<cjwatson> in progress now, no need for a mail
<ScottL> thank you again, cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> ScottL: done
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-25
<charlie-tca> persia, Xubuntu will want an alpha1 for i386 and amd64 only.
<doko> cjwatson: ok to promote libdb5.1-dev?
<cjwatson> doko: I don't mind if the MIR stuff is in place (I haven't looked)
<cjwatson> is another version of db going to universe at the same time?
<cjwatson> doko: ah, looks like db4.7 is going to universe?  if so then that's fine by me
<doko> cjwatson: ok, at least one recent db5 version should be in main
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-26
<charlie-tca> persia, you around today?
<charlie-tca> General question: who do I need to get with to insure xubuntu alpha1 images for i386 and amd64 only?
<charlie-tca> Also need to put my name down for release contact for Xubuntu
<cjwatson> do you want us to stop building dailies for other architectures for now?
<cjwatson> or just to not worry about releasing them?
<skaet> cjwatson,   just to let you know,  have done tasks 1 (mostly), 2, and 4 from MielstoneProcess checklist.
<skaet> not seeing pitti around right now, so not sure about #5 (re-enable apport by default)
<charlie-tca> cjwatson, I don't have anyone to fix the issues or test them. Is there any problem with stopping them until we have someone to work with them?
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: done, just remember if you intend to re-enable them that the longer they stay disabled the harder it will be to get them working again
<cjwatson> skaet: thanks
<charlie-tca> I didn't know that. Let's leave them enabled then, but do not release them
<charlie-tca> cjwatson, thank you. Your advice is always appreciated.
<skaet> cjwatson, hmm,  just realized message about Natty is being held for moderation on ubuntu-devel-announce.  Can you help with that?
<cjwatson> oh, ok.  in that case you don't really need to ensure anything in advance - just tell us that they aren't releaseable
<charlie-tca> Will do. thanks
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: reverted then
<cjwatson> skaet: approved
<skaet> cjwatson, thanks!  :)
 * skaet heading out for lunch now...
<doko> all buildds busy with toolchain builds, time to finish for today ...
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-21
<ogasawara> skaet: will we be having a release team meeting this friday? (day after thanksgiving)
<skaet> ogasawara, yes meeting on friday.   Alpha 1 is next week, and there's a bit of coordination needed.
<ogasawara> skaet: ack, thanks.
<ogasawara> skaet: just fyi, I'll be away but will ask apw to fill in for me.
<skaet> thanks ogasawara, apw
<Riddell> skaet: bonjour, what do I need to do to get Kubuntu as an LTS and to get Kubuntu Active onto the manifest?
<skaet> Riddell, Kubuntu as LTS - get approval from tech board.   Can you give me some more background on Kubuntu Active?
<Riddell> ok I need to find out when the next tech board meeting is and go and ask nicely then
<Riddell> skaet: Kubuntu Active is the new name for Kubuntu Mobile (it does tablets and whatnot now)
<Riddell> it'll be in universe and generally advertised as not well supported
<skaet> Riddell, coolio.  for Kubuntu Active then, basically as long as its a daily image, and there is someone lined up to test it for the milestones, it should be doable.   Which hardware architectures are going to be supported though?
<Riddell> i386 and arm
<Riddell> is there a manifest page for precise?  I can't find it
<cjwatson> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedDerivatives has the flavour LTS criteria
<Riddell> yep
<skaet> Riddell,  I'll have the  ReleaseImageContacts sheet updated by Wednesday.   ScottK wanted it refactored to be a bit clearer from what we used for Oneiric per feedback at UDS.
 * skaet has it on the todo list,  just working on other priorities.
<Riddell> groovy
<stgraber> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-30-generic | 2.6.24-30.50 | hardy-updates/universe | amd64, i386
<stgraber> can someone fix that quickly ^
<stgraber> (kernel in universe instead of main, breaks netinstall on hardy)
<stgraber> infinity, cjwatson, pitti: ^
<cjwatson> stgraber: fixed (after the upcoming publisher run)
<stgraber> thanks
<jdstrand> putting the publisher on manual for a large coordinated security update
<jdstrand> back on auto-- got it done faster than expected
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-22
<wgrant> pitti: Hi, yesterday's hardy kernel update has bad overrides. At least l-r-m landed in universe.
<wgrant> This makes linux-generic, linux-server uninstallable.
<lamont> wgrant: I'm not so sure, since the install in question is done with universe enabled..
<wgrant> lamont: What's the error?
<wgrant> 2.6.24-30 certainly does have bad overrides, but the specific one I quoted may not be directly relevant here.
<lamont> that nvidia-kernel-common doesn't exist
<lamont> because it's in restricted
<lamont> though the top level error is simply that linux-restricted-modules-generic is uninstallable
<wgrant> lamont: Which is interesting, since linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-29-generic also depended on nvidia-kernel-common. And nvidia-kernel-common has always been in restricted.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/nvidia-kernel-common
<wgrant> Hmm
<wgrant> Interesting.
<wgrant> hardy's linux-generic was in restricted until March.
<wgrant> April, even.
<pitti> wgrant: usually that already gets caught in -proposed; it was fixed yesterday, is any package still wrong?
<pitti> wgrant: there's a bug in soyuz somewhere, it randomly puts some binaries into universe
<pitti> we haven't yet written a script to fix overrides after copying from PPA
<wgrant> Well, it's not really a bug.
<wgrant> For non-queued copies of new packages it uses the default overrides
<wgrant> Which is universe.
<pitti> well, it's not predictable
<lamont> pitti: mdeslaur and jdstrand are also digging into this
<pitti> as many of the kernels do land in main
<wgrant> wgrant@lamuella:/tmp/chroot-autobuild$ rmadison linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-29-generic
<wgrant> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-29-generic | 2.6.24.18-29.9 | hardy-security | amd64, i386
<wgrant> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-29-generic | 2.6.24.18-29.9 | hardy-updates | amd64, i386
<wgrant> wgrant@lamuella:/tmp/chroot-autobuild$ rmadison linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-30-generic
<wgrant> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-30-generic | 2.6.24.18-30.11 | hardy-security/universe | amd64, i386
<wgrant> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-30-generic | 2.6.24.18-30.11 | hardy-updates/universe | amd64, i386
<wgrant> That's the not whole problem here, but it shows that something is not right.
<mdeslaur> ok, overrides have been adjusted for yesterday's lrm
<pitti> mdeslaur: ah, you did? I'm just running change-override
<mdeslaur> pitti: I just got jdstrand to do it
<wgrant> Hm, not showing up in the web UI yet.
<pitti> right, so it needs a publisher
<lamont> which runs in 5 min
<wgrant> I don't see !universe pubs on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/amd64/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-30-generic
<mdeslaur> fyi, I got him to do this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745874/
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> That's only half the trouble :/
<pitti> mdeslaur: want me to run the same again for hardy-updates?
<wgrant> lamont: Do we have logs from previous installs to see what it actually did?
<lamont> we do not
<jdstrand> pitti, mdeslaur: re updates> I just did
<pitti> ok, great
<wgrant> lamont: I don't see how you can install linux-generic without restricted :/
<lamont> wgrant: given what I've seen, I believe that main/restricted are what we install with
<lamont> which would explain the universe thing breaking things
<wgrant> Oh!
<wgrant> That makes more sense.
<pitti> yes, linux-image-generic -> main only
<pitti> linux-generic -> includes l-r-m
<pitti> for lucid onwards that's easier, as the kernel is purely main and everything else is DKMS
<wgrant> lamont: You said earlier that nvidia-kernel-common didn't exist.
<wgrant> main/restricted but not universe makes a lot more sense, but then it would be that linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-30-generic didn't exist.
<wgrant> (because it's in universe, and won't be fixed this publisher unless someone is extremely quick)
<lamont> nvidia-kernel-common was me walking down the uninstallable tree on an installed machine, which happened to be main/universe
<wgrant> Ahaa
<lamont> damn red herrings
<wgrant> pitti, jdstrand: Could you bring linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-30-generic back into main?
<wgrant> -29 is there, -30 is universe
<pitti> it certainly should be in restricted?
<pitti> this must not be in main
<wgrant> pitti: Well, it's been in main for a while.
<pitti> m -s hardy -S linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24
<wgrant> eg. linux-generic has been in main since April.
<pitti> that's the reference
<lamont> once we verify -30, we should maybe fix -29
<pitti> wgrant: that was also an error thehn
<pitti> wgrant: that was also an error then
<wgrant> pitti: Certainly.
<wgrant> But I think we should make things installable first.
<wgrant> Then get a list of what's where and fix it up.
<wgrant> Because it is a hideous mess at the moment.
<wgrant> l-r-m and linux-generic were initially in restricted, but ended up in main a few months back.
<lamont> wgrant: I wonder if maybe overrides shouldn't allow regexes
<wgrant> -28 of both was in restricted
<wgrant> Then -29 was in main
<wgrant> And -30 is split across main and universe
<lamont> and kittens.  I'm sure kittens were involved somehow
<wgrant> We could send them straight back to restricted now, but I'm more interested in making things work immediately.
<pitti> wgrant: I thought we just did send them back to restricted?
<pitti> how would that make things not work?
<wgrant> pitti: That didn't include everything.
<wgrant> linux-restricted-modules-common was there, but no other l-r-m bits.
 * wgrant sleeps.
<Riddell> hmm, found in new queue "Description: Unity configurator This program allows one to configure and tune Unity with a pleasant and comfortable graphical interface."
<Riddell> do we want this in the archive?
<skaet> Riddell,  good question.
<Riddell> it reminds me of ccsm
<skaet> pitti, ^^  any thoughts on this?
<skaet> what's ccsm?
<tumbleweed> skaet: compizconfig-settings-manager
<tumbleweed> this is at least friendlier than that. But does it expose things that it shouldn't?
<skaet> thanks tumbleweed
<Riddell> tumbleweed: I'm not sure how you'd define things it shouldn't
 * skaet thinks it needs some review by the desktop and dx team before letting it in.
<ogra_> are we talking about universe ?
<Riddell> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> that really shouldnt need a DX review
<ogra_> its universe after all, as long as the package fulfills the criteria for a universe package there shouldnt be any political reason to not have it
<skaet> ogra_, I was thinking it might be useful for the DX team to make sure that the interfaces its exposing/using are stable and likely to persist.
<tumbleweed> eep, the code aint pretty (and is italian)
<ogra_> (the dev could as well have someone upload it to debian and wed would get it by sync ...)
<skaet> ogra_ ack.
<ogra_> tumbleweed, well, that might be a reason why it doesnt fulfill the criteria ...
<tumbleweed> yeah, if it's not harmful, I don't have any problems with it, and don't think we should in general
<ogra_> but having a canonical entity block a universe package is a very bad idea imho
 * skaet nods
<tumbleweed> I'd much rather things like this went into the archive, than we had people running crazy shell scripts or enabling a bazillion PPAs
<ogra_> true
<ogra_> though if the code is bad or harmful it definitely doesnt qualify ...
 * tumbleweed doesn't think it's harmful, but I don't know what's safe to change in unity
<Riddell> tumbleweed: without reviewing the code I don't know if this is any different from a crazy shell script, it might change any random config option
<tumbleweed> it just changes gesettings options
<ogra_> that should be safe if it does it the right way
<ogra_> thats something every user can do using dconf-editor
<ogra_> (which is a horrid interface btw)
<seb128> is there any screenshot of that utility?
<seb128> or a list of the options it allows to tweak?
<tumbleweed> seb128: bzr branch lp:myunity; ack-grep -a gsettings
 * tumbleweed would post screenshots, but about to run out for dinner
<Riddell> seb128: people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/myunity.png
<jdstrand> fyi, the overrides were still wrong for a bunch of stuff on hardy, so kernels were still uninstallable. this is hopefully fixed now
<jdstrand> mdeslaur is investigating the other kernels, and I am applying overrides on his behalf
<jdstrand> he is updating some documentation as well
<jdstrand> this all seems to originate with the ppa to -proposed copy. so I have added another bullet item to ArchiveAdministration t verify the overrides, and add nag text to copy-proposed-kernel.py as well
<seb128> tumbleweed, ogra_, Riddell: it doesn't seem to do anything "dangerous", it tweaks configs in gconf
<seb128> we never banned stuff from the archive based on the fact that users could break their config with those
<seb128> we wouldn't have ccsm if that was the case ;-)
<Riddell> I thought we didn't have ccsm in the archive
<seb128> but at the same time I'm not sure if we should recommend those to go for extras rather, that seems the sort of hackish software that will not keep working long and stay broken in universe for years
<seb128> Riddell, we do have ccsm in the archive for as long as we have compiz
<Riddell> so we do
<Riddell> seb128: what about ubuntu-tweak?
<Riddell> didn't that get rejected?
<seb128> dunno but I would like to see it available
<ogra_> Riddell, the predecessor was rejected, because it was really harmful
<seb128> it would be a better tools to recommends than gnome-tweak-tools (which depends on gnome-shell, so is not very nice to recommend to unity users who want to tweak gnome settings)
<ogra_> automatix ?
<ogra_> was that the name ?
<ogra_> it broke the package manager in various ways etc
<Riddell> ogra_: right
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2010-August/036627.html
<ogra_> wow, so nice and calm ...
<ogra_> i remember a blogpost from matthew garret about automatix where he literally commented on every line and its harmfulness
<Riddell> jdstrand is like that, I hear he doesn't even get flustered when linux updates go into universe
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> which is a common issue :)
<Riddell> I think I'd be happier if this myunity package was clear in the description that it was unofficial
<jdstrand> heh
<ogra_> Riddell, tell that to the packager then :)
<Riddell> done
<lamont> dear archive admins... halp.
<lamont> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/amd64/linux-restricted-modules-generic
<lamont> and yet cocoplum shows it in universe as of 1617 UTC
<jdstrand> lamont: mdeslaur and I are working it out
<lamont> and as we discovered, we are in a twisty maze of tiny passages, all different
<jdstrand> yes, the grue is after us, but he will be denied!
<Riddell> skaet: I hear rumours about the release images being 750MB this cycle but I can't find any information on the topic, do you know where any UDS notes or WIs would be?
<skaet> Riddell,  just a sec and I'll hunt down the blueprint.
<Riddell> I thought it was https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-dvd-image but there's nothing there
<seb128> Riddell, the sabdfl acked the possibility to go 750mb if needed but consensus is that we will probably not need it this cycle
<seb128> Riddell, in practice I don't think we will have any change this cycle
<Riddell> ok so we should worry about our images being 10MB oversized :)
<skaet> thanks seb128
<seb128> well I guess kubuntu could decide to use the option to go over 700mb
<seb128> that would be a decision in your team
<Riddell> I'm curious to know what the reaction would be
<seb128> it was basically decided for Ubuntu that it's better if we can keep staying on the CD for the lts
<Riddell> seb128: if ubuntu one goes to pyqt you think you can fit that onto the ubuntu desktop CD?
<seb128> Riddell, we need to have that discussion, the u1 team wanted to have another try at this ubuntuone-installer thing
<slangasek> I thought pitti vetoed the installer? :)
<seb128> slangasek, yeah, in oneiric, that's why I say they want to have another try to it ;-)
<slangasek> heh, I didn't realize it was a temporal veto
<slangasek> anyone know why perl-modules 5.12.4-6 is still showing up in the precise Packages files?  Seems like it should've been garbage collected already, but maybe it's sticking around for benefit of armhf?
<micahg> slangasek: NBS rdepends
<micahg> libperl5.12 specifically
<slangasek> ah
 * slangasek bides his time then
<seb128> slangasek, I'm not sure it got vetoed, it was on the CD until beta, we reverted because not having the music store on the CD was raised as an issue
<micahg> slangasek: the LP people made it behave more like Debian so archs that are behind aren't uninstallable
<seb128> slangasek, they were discussing having the music store showing on the CD this cycle but still having the installer triggering when you try to use it the first time
<slangasek> micahg: yes, I knew about that recent change, I just couldn't work out what was holding it here
<slangasek> though I was just about to check libperl5.12 in NBS :)
<cjwatson> slangasek: yeah, it's due to perlkde not being buildable right now
<cjwatson> which is due to a couple of bits of KDE being an upstream version or two back for some reason
<cjwatson> libsmokekde-dev | 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu2 | precise/universe | amd64, armel, i386, powerpc
<cjwatson> okular-dev | 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1 |       precise | amd64, armel, i386, powerpc
<cjwatson> ^- specifically those two
<cjwatson> it was quite handy that it was still there so that I could use it as a test case for debootstrap, though ;-)
<slangasek> cjwatson: heh, right :)
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-23
<pitti> slangasek: u1-installer> in oneiric there was really no reason to not have the actual U1 packages; once they switch to PyQt based packages, we'll need it, as PyQt alone weighs some 16 MB CD space
<slangasek> ah :)
<mdeslaur> skaet: is there a release meeting on friday? seems a lot of people will be on vacation
<skaet> mdeslaur, yes will have meeting on Friday.   Alpha1 is next week so want to minimize surprises for next week.
<mdeslaur> skaet: cool, thanks
 * slangasek facepalms at the reply to Debian bug #645957
<ubot4> Debian bug 645957 in adduser "Please mark adduser Multi-Arch: foreign" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/645957
<cjwatson> slangasek: sigh
<slangasek> something for me to deal with /after/ vacation ;)
<stgraber> tumbleweed: oh, apparently jibel's report is exploding :) (just noticed that you had a crash in the log)
<stgraber> jibel: http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/reports/defects <- patches are welcome :)
<stgraber> jibel: my guess is that it's confused by the two active milestones for two different releases :)
<jibel> stgraber, oh nice, 2 active releases at the same time. I'll fix that.
<stgraber> jibel: thanks
<tumbleweed> hah, I just poked around :)
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-24
<stgraber> cjwatson: hi! do you think you'll have time to merge that branch I sent you and update the ISO publishing code on the server today? I'd really appreciate having some of the dailies on there before we start testing alpha-1 next week.
<cjwatson> stgraber: right.  I'll have a look at it now
<stgraber> thanks
<cjwatson> stgraber: http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones/204/builds look plausible?  I posted some server builds
<stgraber> yep, looks good
<stgraber> jibel, skaet: ^ (our first dailies on the tracker!)
<cjwatson> Right.  I've configured it to post everything now.  We'll need to edit ~/.isotracker.conf to change the milestone
<cjwatson> I guess I should edit *Process for that
<stgraber> cjwatson: that or use -m "Precise alpha-1" on the command line, whatever is easiest
<cjwatson> ~/.isotracker.conf is easier
<cjwatson> it's better if we don't have to post manually
<cjwatson> *Process edited
<mdeslaur> pitti: could you adjust some kernel overrides for me please?
<pitti> mdeslaur: yes
<mdeslaur> pitti: for linux-ec2 on lucid, the following went to universe instead of main: http://paste.ubuntu.com/748200/
<pitti> mdeslaur: done
<mdeslaur> pitti: thanks!
<jibel> stgraber, and our first failure http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/7100/testcases/483/results ;)
<cjwatson> I'd better fix that then ;-)
<cjwatson> (was in the middle of it but got sidetracked into reviewing a couple of specs)
<stgraber> jibel: nice :)
<stgraber> jibel: oh, looks like I need to setup the cronjob for the bugs
<apw> skaet, where has the release calender gone.  the one i have in google is just empty
<skaet> apw,  see Ubuntu Release Calendar under google.
 * skaet may need to get some wiki pages updated to refer to it...   
<apw> skaet, yeah that doesn't seem easy to do any more with the new calendar screne
<skaet> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ubuntu-release-calendar/
<skaet> stgraber:  :);   I just changed the Notice to reflect its daily  testing, and it seems to be fine.    Stumbled into the report bug as well, but see you're aware.  ;)
 * skaet heads back to kitchen and Thanksgiving meal prep.  :)
 * skaet spoke too soon....
<skaet> stgraber, http://91.189.93.73/ has updated text.   http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones/204/builds doesn't  (which is probably where it should be) - or some interface to provide overview.  ;)
 * skaet hears buzzer from oven timer.... really leaves now.
<stgraber> skaet: appears on both here
<cjwatson> Could somebody process fuse through NEW reasonably urgently?  I need to upload ntfs-3g that depends on it, ideally before tomorrow morning's daily image builds
<cjwatson> I guess nobody's around on North American time, understandably enough given the date.  I'll ask again tomorrow morning and maybe rebuild images to match.
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-25
<micahg> cjwatson: I see slangasek and Riddell "around", don't know if they're able to help ATM though
<Riddell> looking
<Riddell> cjwatson: accepted
<Riddell> (I'm nearly in North American time)
<cjwatson> Riddell: thanks!
<jibel> skaet or anyone could moderate the QA Status sent to ubuntu-release, thanks
<Laney> any news on when the new ppc buildd is going to come around?
<cjwatson> none as yet, sorry :-/
<Laney> not your fault, just drags a bit
<skaet> jibel done.   possible to subscribe?
<jibel> skaet, I promise I'll stop sending from the wrong address :)
<skaet> thanks jibel.  :)
<GridCube> good evening
<GridCube> I would like to speak to the person in charge of the new testing reporting site, the one hosted on http://91.189.93.73/
<GridCube> :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: ^-
<stgraber> GridCube: yes?
<GridCube> :D hello stgraber
<GridCube> I do a lot of testings for Xubuntu, and in this past cycle we where using a google spreadsheet to store the results of daily tests
<GridCube> so i came and asked if i could do a simple testing reporting site
<GridCube> as i had never done any programs or nothing i came up with this:
<GridCube> http://79.99.1.99/~gridcube/
<GridCube> it responded to our needs
<cjwatson> did you not realise that iso.qa.ubuntu.com existed, then?
<GridCube> but your testing report site seems a lot better
<cjwatson> (stgraber's new site is a newer version of that)
<GridCube> cjwatson, iso.qa.ubuntu.com is for milestones, not for daily test
<cjwatson> ah, I understand, it's only with the rewrite that we expanded it to dailies
<GridCube> :)
<cjwatson> anyway, dinnertime, so I'll stop poking my nose in
<GridCube> all the work on this reporting site stoped when we learned that we where going to use yours instead
<stgraber> GridCube: that indeed looks a lot like what's covered by the daily milestone in the new iso tracker
<GridCube> but some things we where working on was on the idea of having multiple testing profiles for a user
<stgraber> like for different hardware?
<GridCube> because many users do multiple tests on multiple hardware
<GridCube> yes
<stgraber> if so, we have that now too, just not turned on for alpha-1
<GridCube> :o
<GridCube> awesome
<stgraber> as for alpha-1 I need to be able to re-import the results into the old tracker
<stgraber> but for alpha-2 we'll have that and hopefully the integration with the LP/Ubuntu friendly database for hardware details
<GridCube> another thing we where talking about was on the posiblitiy of showing in the same reporting page all the known bugs for the last days, so testers could knew what to look for just there
<stgraber> GridCube: you may be interested by: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-iso-tracker
<stgraber> GridCube: jibel's report (when it's not crashing as you noticed ;)) should give you that information
<stgraber> GridCube: if not, we can either extend that one or add a new one
<stgraber> if you're interested in helping out (writing new reports, ...), the code is at: lp:~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/drupal7-rewrite/ (it's PHP, developed as a Drupal 7 module)
<GridCube> and if a user reported an issue with a bug, and he was not sing as an Affected user, the site should mark it automagically
<GridCube> as i said Im just learning but yes i would like to help
<madnick> hehe, we were on the edge of making our own system: https://launchpad.net/dirs just before the UDS
<stgraber> ah, that's interesting but tricky to do as AFAIK Launchpad doesn't let us mark someone else as being affected
<stgraber> but one plan is to have bdmurray work a bit on our LP integration script to push more information in the bug instead of just adding a single tag
<GridCube> :) awesome
 * GridCube brb cake
<stgraber> GridCube, madnick: hehe, I hope it'll be much easier to make sure the main tracker suits your needs rather than having to implement your own :) patches/branches are welcome and so are ideas (to be prioritized as I don't have a lot of time to work on the tracker this cycle)
<madnick> :)
<GridCube> :)
 * GridCube http://imagebin.org/185637
<GridCube> :o wrong tab
<GridCube> ok stgraber :) thank you very much for being so kind
<stgraber> GridCube: the report displays now so you can have a look at what kind of data is in there (bug isn't fixed but I made it at least display something :))
<GridCube> sorry, I do not understand
<stgraber> GridCube: http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/reports/defects works now
<tumbleweed> stgraber: um, somehow I'm logged into your tracker as "Home
<tumbleweed> err
<tumbleweed> harveymjoscar
<stgraber> oh, interesting :)
<stgraber> tumbleweed: can you try logout/login? based on the logs you managed to connect during the 3s it took me to disable/upgrade/re-enable the modules after a code update
<tumbleweed> hah
<stgraber> "Session opened for stefanor."
<stgraber> that looks better
<tumbleweed> yeah
 * tumbleweed doesn't want to know how drupal handles sessions, but clearly not well enough
<stgraber> well, believe me, you don't want to know how I'm doing the automatic account merging with SSO either ;)
<tumbleweed> hrm, "Registration successful"
<tumbleweed> I assume that means I didn't have an account before
<stgraber> or that your previous account was different enough that my script couldn't find it
<stgraber> I think Drupal's session management is relatively sane, though you managed to connect at the exact time where Drupal was messing with its cache, Drupal's caching is far from being sane :)
<ev> mmm, did the process for becoming the cdimage user change recently?
<ev> sudo -u cdimage -i is asking for my password
<cjwatson> you're on the wrong machine; use nusakan
<cjwatson> antimony is no longer cdimage
<cjwatson> (careful to switch over your checkouts)
<elmo> blink
<elmo> any objections to me locking people out of antimony to avoid this kind of confusion?
<elmo> well - present the same confusion in a less dangerous fashion ;-)
<cjwatson> no, although does the offer to give us antimony as a piuparts runner still stand?
<cjwatson> (some people might want their home directories, mind; Spads intentionally didn't sync them all over)
<elmo> piuparts?  I don't remember that - I thought it was going to be a lintian lab, though I see that came up elsewhere, and perhaps I'm just on crash
<elmo> crack too
<cjwatson> it was originally lintian+piuparts, I think, and then broder did lintian on ubuntuwire
<cjwatson> which was kind of yay, fewer work items for meeeee
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-27
<stgraber> cjwatson: I see you're around, could you start a respin of Edubuntu DVD? Today's failed because of the mysql transition but based on a quick check a respin should now work, I have 4-5 packages I uploaded yesterday that I'd like to check with a new daily
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> running
<stgraber> thanks
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-19
<infinity> cjwatson: The more I think about it, the more I'm confused by the britney-copies-dont-preserve-overrides bug.  Given that when I do an sru-release of a kernel (for instance), which I overrode from universe to main in -proposed, it doesn't revert on copy to -updates.
<infinity> cjwatson: Is that because britney's somehow copying differently, or is it that there's an inheritance issue from proposed to release that isn't a problem for proposed to updates?
<infinity> superm1: I think you wanted -0ubuntu2, not -0ubuntu1build1 :P
<infinity> superm1: The -NbuildN postfix is for rebuilding otherwise-unchanged Debian sources.
<infinity> superm1: That said, I'm not sure this bug makes sense.
<infinity> superm1: libmyth-0.25-0 on quantal already depends on libx264-123.
<infinity> superm1: A rebuild won't change anything.
<infinity> superm1: Oh, right, I see the bug now.  Yeah, rebuild away, but please use a sane version number (-0ubuntu2)
<infinity> slangasek: Copying forward from precise-updates to quantal-updates might not be the sanest idea. :/
<infinity> slangasek: (see mythtv, which had binary depends that were satisfiable in precise but not quantal)
<infinity> superm1: Reuploading your upload with a sane version and accepting it.
<infinity> superm1: Glad we had this talk.  You're awfully chatty today. :P
<cjwatson> infinity: My guess is that it's something to do with the source also being newly-copied, which isn't generally the case for stable kernel copies.  That's just a guess, though, and I'd need to reproduce it in the test suite to make sure of it.
<psivaa> cjwatson: Just noticed that precise desktop images have stopped building since 20121116.1.
<cjwatson> Give me a minute, still recovering from overnight server reboot
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, no urgency
<cjwatson> psivaa: No indication of why in the logs.  Trying by hand.
<psivaa> cjwatson: thank you
<cjwatson> psivaa: Well, no indication of why it failed, but that build worked.
<cjwatson> *failed before
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thanks
<ogra_> hmm, do we use LB_TASKS or LB_PACKAGE_LISTS in our live-build invocation ?
<ogra_> cjwatson, do you know ?
<ogra_> i need to preseed linux-firmware-nexus7 but looking at live-build/scripts/build/lb_chroot_preseed it seems to only process preseed files that are named after tasks in either LB_TASKS or LB_PACKAGE_LISTS
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1369851/ i think this should work, but it doesnt look like live-build/scripts/build/lb_chroot_preseed would pick up the file at all with that name
<ogra_> (the documentaion doesnt actually mention that the name needs to be in either of the vars)
<cjwatson> I think you have an out-of-date version of live-build there - LB_PACKAGE_LISTS no longer exists
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> that might well be
<cjwatson> And I suspect if you look at the current version you won't see this problem :)
<cjwatson> Your patch looks fine to me
<ogra_> oh, yeah, the current version does what i'D expect
<ogra_> thanks ! didnt strike me to check the version :)
<apw> sbsigntool here is being backported to 10.04 as part of the 12.04.02 prep work for secure boot
<cjwatson> LGtM
<zequence> Hi, Ubuntu Studio dev here. We have our blueprints for 13.04 here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-raring-flavor-ubuntustudio. What's the deal with blueprints? Do we register them somewhere? Like, how do they end up showing here http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/?
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorkItemsHowto ?
<knome> tumbleweed, that's not the question
<knome> tumbleweed, the topic blueprints aren't showing up for ubuntu studio and xubuntu.
<stgraber> zequence: you need all your blueprints to be accepted for raring
<knome> otoh, the FDF being the 22nd, i'm not worried yet
<knome> stgraber, do you have the powers? ;)
<stgraber> knome: yes
<knome> stgraber, can you go and accept anything under https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-raring-flavor-xubuntu ? :)
<knome> i'll make sure they are all proposed in a sec.
<knome> done.
 * ogra_ grumbles 
<ogra_> seems i just missed the publisher in my last build attempt
<stgraber> knome: should be done, they'll show up next time status.u.c updates
<knome> stgraber, cheers!
<smartboyhw> zequence, are you asking stgraber to approve them?
<knome> stgraber, ^ you might want to help the studio guys too :)
<scott-work> thank you stgraber  :)
<smartboyhw> Thx stgraber :D
<stgraber> scott-work, smartboyhw: most of them aren't even targeted to raring yet
<smartboyhw> stgraber, tell zequence that:P
<smartboyhw> zequence, ^^
<scott-work> stgraber: smartboyhw : we will take care of this this week
<stgraber> ok, let me know once they are actually ready for approval
<zequence> stgraber: Our blueprints (Ubuntu Studio) are about as ready as can be
<stgraber> I also have the feeling that your blueprints will make the work item tracker significantly slower than it already is... You seem to have a lot of blueprints for a fairly small team. Regrouping some of them should make things easier to track and less of a pain to review and then for the tracker to parse.
<stgraber> zequence: 80% of them weren't proposed for raring when I looked a minute ago
<smartboyhw> zequence, put series goal as raring for ALL our blueprints..
<zequence> stgraber: Er, yea. We don't have a strict system for that yet. I guess we could divide into raring blueprints vs non-release blueprints
<zequence> Some of the blueprints may or may not be finished for raring..
<zequence> stgraber: I'll see about making them easier to review then. bb, when it's done
<slangasek> infinity: accepting packages into precise-updates with a newer version than quantal is also not the sanest idea; already discussed this one with superm1, who said he was going to upload the no-change fix?
<superm1> slangasek: yeah i uploaded the no change fix, infinity said not to use 'build1' appended to it, but rather SRU style versioning
<ScottK> superm1: ubuntu1build1 is never right.  Just use ubuntu2.
<ScottK> Build1 is only useful for packages unchanged from Debian.
<infinity> ScottK: ubuntu2 in this case wasn't right either, since it had been used in raring, but I reuploaded with something vaguely sane.
<infinity> superm1: You did notice my upload and not upload again, right? :)
<ScottK> Right.  Good point.
<superm1> infinity: yeah thanks
<superm1> what sort of witch craft has to be done for packages that are fully built to migrate from proposed to the archive in raring?  it seem all architectures have built and there are no NEW binaries left, but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/2:0.26.0+fixes.20121118.340b5d4-0ubuntu1 is still sitting only in proposed
<infinity> superm1: You seem to have enormously confused it by going back in time with your library SOVER. :P
 * infinity twiddles.
<superm1> back in time?
<infinity> superm1: From libmyth-0.27-0 to libmyth-0.26-0
<superm1> infinity: oh that last upload wasn't supposed to happen, but it never migrated either
<superm1> so it must have been confused for some time?
<infinity> No, different confusions.
<superm1> oh
<infinity> Anyhow, I'll fix that one, and we'll see how it falls out.
<superm1> kk, thanks
<zequence> stgraber: Should be a lot less to review now (Something else depends on the raring blueprint now, but that's only for our internal planning) https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-raring-flavor-ubuntustudio
<stgraber> zequence: ok, I'll take a look in a minute
<superm1> infinity: is it still unhappy?  I came across http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html and it's claiming something else now
<infinity> superm1: It might need a bit of a manual shove.
<infinity> superm1: Or, I need to remove some more cruft from -proposed.  Doing that.
<infinity> Ursinha: Did you make any headway on making a -proposed-aware nbs-report?
<cjwatson> Yeah, if you have more than one change of binary package name set between migrations from -proposed then it needs some manual cleanup.
<infinity> cjwatson: In this case, I don't think it helped that there was also an NBS version of the old SONAME in proposed still.  I tidied that to see if the automagic bits will kick in now.
<infinity> Oh, and indeed, it's now gone valid.
<stgraber> zequence: done, I think I got them all
<zequence> stgraber: Thanks!
<cjwatson> infinity: Right, that's exactly what I mean - change the set of binary names more than once and you can end up with NBS.  If you only change them once, the packages that would be NBS are only in raring and not in raring-proposed.
<cjwatson> I didn't predict this situation in advance but it makes sense in retrospect.
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-20
 * infinity wonders why those homerun binaries were rejected.
<micahg> infinity: ask ScottK
<infinity> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> The main application was uninstallable.  shlibs were wrong for the library part.  Fixed one coming tomorrow..
<ScottK> infinity: ^^^
<ScottK> It was the difference between libhomerun and libhomerun0 at the top of the symbols file.
<infinity> Oh, oops.
<ScottK> Yeah.  I missed it when I did the source New.
 * ScottK got to do a bit of schooling on library packaging as a side effect though.
<psivaa> cjwatson: precise desktop images have not come up today. not sure if its still early but the livefs build logs appear to be the same when it failed yesterday
<cjwatson> psivaa: Ah, I see, it hit a lock - I think I need to rearrange the lock / datestamping / etc. stuff to consider the release name as well
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack
<mdeslaur> Could someone on the SRU team please review LP: #1037111 (libreoffice SRU for precise)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1037111 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] LibreOffice 3.5.7 for precise" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037111
<mdeslaur> it contains a security fix, and it's been waiting a long time...
<bdmurray> RAOF: could you review apport in the quantal proposed queue?
<stgraber> cjwatson or any other archive admin: Here's a simple fix for edit-acl's do_copy function that fixes some pretty wrong archive upload permissions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372911/
<stgraber> as it's just a one line fix, a merge proposal seemed a bit overkill :)
<stgraber> without this fix, the archive permissions would be added to the partner archive instead of the primary archive
<cjwatson> Ah yes.  I sort of wish the default for 'for' loops was for the control variable to go out of scope at the end of the loop, with some way to suppress that when you know you actually want it.
<cjwatson> stgraber: I can haz commit message?
 * cjwatson ← lazy
<stgraber> cjwatson: "edit-acl: When copying a packageset, add the upload permission to the same archive as the source, instead of the last one in the list."
<cjwatson> stgraber: thanks, committed
<stgraber> cjwatson: one more for you that should make it easier to manage copied packagesets: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372942/
<stgraber> cjwatson: "edit-acl: On copy, set the related_set property to the source packageset."
<stgraber> this allows querying for a packageset across all series which we may then use to add/remove packages from all series at once
<cjwatson> stgraber: fair enough - committed
<stgraber> thanks
<plars> so when we moved up from the 3.5 kernels, I think we need to include the nfsv3 module in the initrd. I'm getting failures trying to deploy systems in the lab that need to use cobbler and nfs. Would this just go against linux? or against something else? The module is getting built, just not included in the initrd
<rtg> plars, are you booting raring with a 3.7 kernel ?
<plars> rtg: yes
<rtg> plars, net booting, right ?
<plars> rtg: yes
<rtg> I thought the debian installer included nfs-modules
<infinity> It does.
<infinity> Confirmed by http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu191/images/MANIFEST.udebs
<rtg> just checked. it still does
<infinity> plars: Are you using the boot.img.gz from d-i?
<plars> infinity: I'll have to check with max on the details of what it pulls out, I don't think it's actually using the netboot image after all, but putting something together from the iso... let me see if I can untangle that side of it
<infinity> plars: Right, so if it's something weird being done in the lab, that might be your problem. :)
<plars> infinity: could be, let me look into it from that side too
<roadmr> Hello folks! I had an SRU candidate and two bugs failed verification. Is it enough to request another SRU upload with a version number superseding this one? (and of course, with the fixes for the failed bug removed)
<infinity> roadmr: Either removing the broken fix or fixing it are both fine, yes.  And with an incremented version and changelog.
<roadmr> infinity: awesome, thanks! I'll see if I can fix them properly
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement has a link to UbuntuMainInclusionQueue wich doesn't seem to exist
<ogra-cb> thats luckily long gone
<ogra-cb> i guess that should just link to the ubuntu-mir subscribed bugs
<bdmurray> ogra-cb: okay, I'll link to that then
<infinity> Oh, the world of MIRs in wiki pages was a dark part of our history.
<ogra-cb> heh, well, back then we only had few MIRs
<ogra-cb> at least when the page started
 * ogra-cb doesnt get a debian-cd issue 
<ogra-cb> Post-processing pre-installed images ...
<ogra-cb> + mkdir -p /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/daily-preinstalled/tmp/raring-armhf+nexus7/CD1
<ogra-cb> + [ ! -e /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/daily-preinstalled/preinstalled/armhf+nexus7.ext4 ]
<ogra-cb> vesus ...
<ogra-cb> Post-processing pre-installed images ...
<ogra-cb> + mkdir -p /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/raring/daily-preinstalled/tmp/raring-armhf+nexus7/CD1
<ogra-cb> + [ ! -e /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/raring/daily-preinstalled/preinstalled/armhf+nexus7.ext4 ]
<ogra-cb> + echo No filesystem for armhf+nexus7!
<ogra-cb> its the same invocation
<ogra-cb> where does the raring in the path come from ?
<stgraber> I believe it shows up if you explicitly set DIST
<stgraber> or at least it does for precise
<ogra-cb> well, as i said, identical invocation
<ogra-cb>  ARCHES=armhf+nexus7 for-project ubuntu cron.daily-preinstalled
<ogra-cb> nothing fancy
<ogra-cb> ogra@nusakan:~$ ls /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/daily-preinstalled/preinstalled/
<ogra-cb> armhf+nexus7.bootimg-nexus7  armhf+nexus7.ext4  armhf+nexus7.initrd-nexus7  armhf+nexus7.kernel-nexus7  armhf+nexus7.manifest
<ogra-cb> so even the files are all there
<ogra-cb> just not in the raring path, since whatever adds it do the path doesnt add it to the download path hwen it is pulled from the live builder
<ogra-cb> well, i think i'll give up and will have a fresh look tomorrow
<bdmurray> When 12.04.2 comes out the new live cd will automatically use the apt from -updates right?  I'm thinking about bug 346386
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 346386 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) "[MASTER] Update fails with invalid package files with "Encountered a section with no Package: header"" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346386
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-21
<cjwatson> ogra-cb_: Eh, damn, you must have deployed debian-cd changes without the corresponding cdimage changes.
<cjwatson> ogra-cb_: I was going to do those in a carefully coordinated way this evening when I got back from watching a film ...
<cjwatson> ogra-cb_: I've just gone ahead and deployed it now - I was going to test it, but I probably can't make it much worse now.
<cjwatson> I guess I can try your manual invocation.
<infinity> bdmurray: Of course it will, yes.
<cjwatson> ogra-cb_: That seems to have more or less worked now.
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, sorry, i didnt mean to get into your way
<cjwatson> Ah well, it seems to have worked out now
<cjwatson> And precise image building shouldn't die on locks any more, so that should help psivaa
<ogra_> the images i got lookg good at least (despite having completely untested content :) )
<cjwatson> (Also it means we don't have the bogus .1 suffix any more - the datestamps are now namespaced per-series as well
<cjwatson> )
<psivaa> cjwatson: that would indeed :)
<ogra_> oh, sweet
<ogra_> so now to my always reoccuring embarrassment of messing up /etc/default-arches
<ogra_> hmm, its intresting that the gzipping debian-cd does actually saves 100M for the filesystem image
<ogra_> the original .ext4 file is 100M bigger ... and only contains a tarball
<ogra_> (well, a tar.gz, so it is already compressed)
<psivaa> Raring server installs fail today: Just reported bug 1081567
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1081567 in partman-base (Ubuntu) "Server installations fail with 'partman: No matching physical volumes errorfound' " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1081567
<cjwatson> Thanks
<cjwatson> Though the first line of the last screen of the syslog doesn't happen to be the real error :)
<psivaa> cjwatson: ok thanks, will keep that in mind :)
<cjwatson> Not that it's especially easy to spot the real error here; I think debootstrap is failing very early but it's not really saying why
<cjwatson> I've given the bug a fairly generic title for now until such time as I've debugged it
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack
 * cjwatson rebuilds the Ubuntu desktop amd64/i386 images that failed this morning
<fly-away> hi there
<GridCube> hi
<fly-away> why nvidia-tegra-codecs-ventana could leave https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue yet?
<fly-away> could't
<fly-away> *
<cjwatson> If it's still in the queue then it simply hasn't been reviewed yet.
<cjwatson> (No, I'm not going to do it, neck-deep in debugging GRUB at the moment)
<bdrung> can someone let the gnustep-base packages in?
<cjwatson> debian-installer, livecd-rootfs, and ubiquity (on its way) in precise-proposed should be the last of the secure boot uploads, all being well
<cjwatson> ubiquity has a number of other fixes which we've been accumulating in our to-be-SRUed queue for a while
<infinity> cjwatson: I'll have a poke in a bit, or start on it anyway.  I'll trade you for precise/initramfs-tools, which is also a fix for lts-quantal kernels.
<infinity> (Not wildly urgent, that fix, unless you're in the minority who likes to type in initrds without BIOS support for your keyboard, but...)
<cjwatson> xnox: Could you fill in some SRU detail (test case, in particular) on bug 1046241, please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046241 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "gtk ubiquity reminds an accordion when installing lvm in "long" locales" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046241
<cjwatson> infinity: Easy trae.
<cjwatson> *trade, even
<cjwatson> infinity: Did you ever figure out if bug 1066376 could be closed for real?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066376 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Precise) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066376
<cjwatson> IIRC there was some doubt about whether the initramfs was really up to date.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, no, it was two bugs.  I still need to hunt and find the other half, but that's Panda-specific, and not a concern for the SRU.
<infinity> cjwatson: (It seems that the module list on Pandas is indeed coming out a lot smaller, and I haven't looked at why yet)
<cjwatson> OK
<cjwatson> Nice catch on that mlocate thing, BTW
<infinity> cjwatson: updatedb killed a glibc testsuite here today, which made me think about it. :P
<cjwatson> Hah.  How did it manage that?
<cjwatson> atime or something?
<infinity> Nah, just load.  A few of the glibc tests do a really good job of attempting to kill the machine, having another process doing the same ends in doom.
<infinity> top - 16:37:40 up 9 days, 19:59,  9 users,  load average: 10142.96, 3237.69, 1246.60
<infinity> cjwatson: ^-- An example of glibc's love for my laptop.
<infinity> Turns out it gets twitchy if anything else wants some CPU time at around that point.
<cjwatson> !
<cjwatson> I don't believe I've ever seen much beyond 1500 before.
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-22
<slangasek> ^^ hmm, that wasn't uploaded to oneiric-proposed, it was uploaded to oneiric
<slangasek> cjwatson: does that mean the -proposed redirect is having an unexpected effect on partner?
<cjwatson> I think somebody may have mentioned that
<cjwatson> Do file an LP bug if it isn't there already
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> cjwatson: bug #1081860
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1081860 in Launchpad itself "uploads to oneiric/partner are redirected to oneiric-proposed/partner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1081860
<cjwatson> ta
<slangasek> thank you :)
<cjwatson> in the meantime feel free to copy it to release and delete from proposed once it's fully built
<slangasek> yep, will do
<cjwatson> actually, I think last time we talked about this we may have concluded it was a feature
<slangasek> actually, was going to be copying it to several releases :)
<cjwatson> what do you think?
<slangasek> hmm
<cjwatson> after all, partner is delivered directly to users
<cjwatson> and it's possible that multiarch skew would be bad
<cjwatson> the awkward bit of course is that we have no automatic migration
<slangasek> well, I don't feel strongly about it either way
<cjwatson> but we could have something in pending-sru as a stopgap, maybe
<slangasek> there shouldn't be multiarch skew issues for most packages in partner; skype does only because of the pre-multiarch->multiarch upgrade oddity
<cjwatson> M-A: same is quite possible though ...
<cjwatson> And of course there are always the traditional issues of exact dependencies on arch-indep common packages
<slangasek> M-A: same is highly unlikely in a partner package
<slangasek> being that most are end-user apps
<slangasek> anyway, again, I don't feel strongly about it :)
<cjwatson> OK, but I'm sure I've seen common packages
<slangasek> if you think it's a feature, feel free to leave it as-is
<cjwatson> I've left a comment on the bug and we'll see what others think
<infinity> I'm inclined to view it as a feature, as long as we report on it and actually promote things.
<ScottK> infinity: What would you think about one more armhf builder and one less armel?
<infinity> ScottK: That 5 minute long queue is killing you? :)
<ScottK> Well, you didn't see what's not uploaded yet.
<infinity> ScottK: I don't mind right now, but as soon as security builds come through, the balance shifts the other way.
<ScottK> Right.
<infinity> ScottK: Oh, if you have a mess of KDE merges on the way, we can shift a few over.
 * infinity tosses a bunch over.
<ScottK> First beta of the new KDE series.
<ScottK> Thus all the New ^^^^
<ScottK> Unfortunately I uploaded all those.
<infinity> This is going to hurt a bit with sulfur down anyway.
<infinity> But such is life.
<ScottK> Yeah.  I rescored the ones that will hit New to go first.
<infinity> And if you weren't stuck behind doko and I, that would mean something.
<infinity> TIMING.
<ScottK> yeah.
<infinity> doko: Nice empty changelog on gcc-4.6, by the way. :P
<ScottK> It'll such less in the end, but not for a while.
<ScottK> such/suck
<infinity> doko: "remaining changes:" ... the suspense is killing me.
<infinity> ScottK: You should have ross in ~10m, I think.  glibc looks nearly done.
<ScottK> Cool.  That will help.
<infinity> Oh, wait, it may still have another testsuite to run after this one.
<infinity> I take it back. :P
<infinity> I so wish I could blame lamont for breaking sulfur, but he did it because I asked him to (it apparently broke when being upgraded to precise)
<ScottK> Generally I thought newer was better for our powerpc (at least if you aren't moving from dapper to something newer)
<infinity> Oh, no, precise will run great on that machine.  The upgrade just had an oops, I suspect.
<infinity> My *guess* is that it had an ancient yaboot on the bootstrap partition, which doesn't get auto-updated on upgrade.
<infinity> And the old yaboot can't boot kernels over a certain size.  A size we passed around precise time.
<ScottK> Right.  I remember that now.
<infinity> But, not remote console, so all guesses until someone in London can go smack it.
<infinity> s/not/no/
<infinity> cjwatson: Accepted ubiquity and livecd-rootfs, holding off on debian-installer as we're in the middle of a kernel SRU cadence transition and omap4 and armadaxp will need an ABI bump too (tomorrow, I hope).
<infinity> cjwatson: While I'm waiting on that, maybe I should quickly test a fix for the "omap* netboot images too small" bug and commit that in the morning.
<infinity> slangasek: Hrm, not sure what happened with the one skype reject there, but I re-copied it and it's fine now.
<xnox> firefox in quantal-updates,security is ahead of raring.
<xnox> and thunderbird.
<infinity> xnox: I'm sure chrisccoulson is on top of that.
<xnox> infinity: ack, but why did it not go into raring first? (which is at beta)
 * xnox is not affected as I have raring + quantal-updates/-security enabled.
<infinity> You may be affected by other things, then, like regressing the packaging. :P
<infinity> As to why it went to stable releases first, I assume because it was an urgent security push.
<infinity> chrisccoulson / micahg: Do we get raring versions of ffox/tbird soon, they're currently older than quantal.
<xnox> unless beta6 was final release....
<infinity> Well, older package version.  I'm less concerned about the code.
<ScottK> infinity: If you can be bothered with a little binary New, kdepimlibs would be really nice.
<ScottK> Oh, nevermind.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<infinity> :)
<infinity> Man, that erlang-jiffy FTBFS is a weird one.
<infinity> The testsuite SEGVs perl on ppc/mips/s390, but only when running on a 64-bit kernel.
<infinity> When I run it on a 32-bit kernel, all is well.
<infinity> Riddell: Did you drop a GLES patch from analitza, or did upstream's cmake just get a bit dumber?
<infinity> Looks like the latter.
<infinity> And why do I feel like I've fixed this exact bug before in another package?
 * ScottK fixed the kalzium FTBFS already
 * ScottK goes off to bed.
<tseliot> hi, can anybody reject nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates 304.64-0ubuntu0.2 in precise-proposed, please?
<infinity> tseliot: Sure.  Is the other one (experimental-310) fine?
<tseliot> infinity: yep
<tseliot> thanks
<xnox> infinity: you are right about security, USN issued against thunderbird & firefox.
<infinity> xnox: Well, yes.  They were in the security pocket, after all.
<cjwatson> infinity: OK, thanks
<Laney> I take it we don't have component-mismatches for proposed currently/
<cjwatson> No
<Laney> So someone synced libnice which BDs on libgstreamer1.0-dev in universe.
<Laney> Do we ask for MIRs for stuff like that?
<Laney> (The 0.10 series is already in main)
<infinity> Laney: Same source?
<Laney> no
<infinity> Same parent? :P
<infinity> We don't need MIRs for new versions of upstream sources unless they're complete rewrites.
<Laney> It's separated because it's API incompatible
<Laney> all parallel installable, etc
<infinity> Sure, but it's the same original source tree, just newer/shinier, yes?
<infinity> If so, I'll just promote it.
<Laney> I don't know how they branched it technically, but morally it is
<Laney> It's still the same upstream
<Laney> (I am assuming that this doesn't go down the plugins rabbit hole, yet)
<infinity> Laney: promoted.
<Laney> cheers
<tseliot> infinity: still around?
<slangasek> infinity: ok then - also not sure how you wound up needing to do the accept since I thought I did that part; and really not sure how I managed to have a bug in the skype-bin dependency since I'm sure I tested this before upload :P
<cjwatson> slangasek: stgraber's sponsoring a patch from me to fix skype-bin now (#ubuntu-devel)
<slangasek> ah, ok
<tseliot> can anybody reject nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310 from precise-proposed, please?
<Daviey> tseliot: done.
<tseliot> Daviey: thanks
<stgraber> cjwatson: ^
<ScottK> Eeep! https://launchpadlibrarian.net/123688867/upload_4383759_log.txt
<ScottK> Should I just upload another pykde4 and see if that happens again or is that something that needs actual investigation?  ^^^
<slangasek> cjwatson: skype/oneiric-proposed accepted, now that I found some bandwidth
<xnox> ScottK: looks scary, as if one of our pandas is busted =/
<ScottK> Yes.  That's why I asked if someone wanted to investigate.
<xnox> ScottK: same buildd is now building konsole, soon we will find out if it's a fluke or not.
<cjwatson> slangasek: ta
<cjwatson> infinity: So, um, d-i - I don't suppose you could reconsider and let this in despite the upcoming kernel changes?  Thing is that I've kind of told PES that there'll be SB images ready to test by the end of the week
<cjwatson> And I'm running out of week
<cjwatson> And none of the relevant newer kernels appear to be in the archive yet
<xnox> please, respin ubuntu desktop images with initramfs-tools 0.103ubuntu0.3 , it's blocking QA
<cjwatson> running
<slangasek> cjwatson: incidentally, it was brought to my attention that there are people publishing skype in ppas, which AIUI is not permitted... do you know how/where this should be escalated? (https://launchpad.net/~trebelnik-stefina/)
<cjwatson> slangasek: I was going to sort out sponsoring Adam's appmenu-gtk/precise upload; I see you sponsored it for quantal and raring; was there any particular reason you didn't finish doing so for precise as well, or did you just run out of time?
<cjwatson> slangasek: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<slangasek> cjwatson: ta
<slangasek> cjwatson: ran out of time, was going to do it this week
<cjwatson> slangasek: ok, want me to take care of it?
<slangasek> cjwatson: your call; if you don't, I'll get to it today or tomorrow
<cjwatson> slangasek: o
<cjwatson> k
<cjwatson> slangasek: looks like the precise diff is similarly missing the --libdir change you added to the raring diff - double-checking and I expect I'll do the same
 * slangasek nods
<cjwatson> (mentioning it now just in case I do run out of time)
<micahg> infinity: re Firefox/Thunderbird raring, I would expect that to be 18b1, but wasn't sure if chrisccoulson was planning on uploading that before Monday in which case, I would think someone should upload 17 final before then, but didn't have a chance to discuss yet
<xnox> micahg: hm. I brought it up originally. I decided to enabled quantal-security & quantal-updates on my machine to see how many people are still not fixing stuff in devel first and this was the first big one.
<xnox> micahg: also there is a report of uninstallability caused by thunderbird security upload.
<xnox> micahg: never mind uninstallability, the uninstallable package is not from the archive.
<micahg> xnox: so, devel usually tracks beta until close to the end, so we usually jump to the next beta almost immediately and it doesn't seem worth the extra upload, in this case though, the next beta isn't until early next week, so depending on what chrisccoulson has in mind, it might be worth an upload (which I can do later if need be)
<xnox> micahg: copy from quantal-security into raring-security
 * xnox hides
<cjwatson> raring-proposed surely
<cjwatson> however
<cjwatson> if you do that it'll break due to an LP bug induced by having one fewer architecture in raring
<cjwatson> which I've not yet finished fixing
<cjwatson> and -security isn't open for series not in stable or frozen states
<micahg> well, I'm not planning on doing the copy, also, it doesn't seem right as there's already builds of Firefox in raring
 * infinity wonders if people having the firefox discussion noticed it was uploaded 3 hours ago.
<xnox> infinity: I believe we stayed ignorant of that fact ;-)
<xnox> infinity: in the mean time we made initramfs-tools ever so little more diverged ;-)
<infinity> ScottK: Why did you reupload pykde4?  A failed-to-upload build can just be retried...
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, I noticed.  I'd explicity asked people not to rev it before I merged, but oh well.  If it was blocking QA, that's more urgent than my sense of aesthetics.
<xnox> infinity: I'm guessing ScottK reuploaded it to keep the logs.
<xnox> infinity: was the upload fail not scary, considering it uploaded a file short of it's total size?
<infinity> xnox: That's why it checks the sums.  *shrug*
<infinity> xnox: (Yes, it's a bit scary, but this isn't a one-off)
<xnox> ack.
<infinity> cjwatson: One of the two new kernels was just copied to proposed.  The other is waiting on QA to finish the previous round of testing, but maybe they're blocked on turkey. :/
<infinity> cjwatson: But, given the urgency, if I see no progress by my EOD, I'll accept your upload, if I do, I'll stack another on top with the new kernels represented.
<infinity> If I do see progress, that is.  That was an awful attempt at Englishing.
<infinity> cjwatson: Right, blocked on turkey it is, I'll review this and push it out, and follow it up with another ABI bump later.
<cjwatson> infinity: Right.  Thanks.
<ScottK> infinity: Because when I looked I didn't recall seeing a retry button.  I probably just missed it because i was in a hurry this morning.
<cjwatson> slangasek: your take on bug 1082170 would be welcome; skype/oneiric requires at least two multiarchifications to work properly (one M-A: foreign, so trivial; one M-A: same, so less so)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1082170 in skype (Ubuntu) "skype-bin is not installable on 64bit oneiric due to broken multiarch dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082170
<cjwatson> slangasek: do we want to try to push through emergency SRUs for this, or revert skype?
<slangasek> cjwatson: hmm :/
<cjwatson> just double-checking precise no
<cjwatson> w
<cjwatson> note that the libxml2 one only shows up in a minimal chroot if you coinstall skype and ubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> or at least that's the easiest way to see it
<slangasek> cjwatson: if it were just the trivial one, I would do the quick SRU... given that it also needs a M-A: same though, I'm wondering if we should revert
<cjwatson> skype and ubuntu-desktop are coinstallable on precise/amd64
<slangasek> lucid still hasn't been updated, because they've provided a separate binary build targeting 10.04 but it's not installable with 10.04's ia32-libs
<slangasek> yep, I had tested on precise and didn't think to test oneiric separately
<cjwatson> At least libxml2's dependencies (libc6, zlib1g) have been converted
<cjwatson> So it could in principle be a more selective backport
<cjwatson> But I tend to think we should revert, do those SRUs at slightly more leisure, and then restore the new skype version later
<cjwatson> At least if that's not too much of a headache with its versioning
 * slangasek nods
<cjwatson> uploaded the easy one (iso-codes)
<slangasek> so revert with a bumped version number?
<cjwatson> yeah, I think so - though I probably will do the libxml2 SRU tonight anyway
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I'm beset by family still here, so not sure I'm in a position to help much :/
<cjwatson> yeah, I have things I need to do too and it's getting late ...
<infinity> I'm assuming from the tiny version skew that an oneiric libxml2 upload will essentially be identical to precise, modulo changelog and version numbers.
<infinity> That should make it pretty simple to audit. :P
<infinity> I'd be okay with fasttracking a literal "backport libxml2 from precise-updates to oneiric-updates with a sane version number".
<cjwatson> I was actually going to make it simpler - we don't need M-A: libxml2-dbg or libxml2-utils AFAICS
<infinity> cjwatson: Perhaps not, no, but from a fasttracking perspective, the closer it is to a source package we've already well-tested, the better.
<cjwatson> That involves introducing a new binary though?
<cjwatson> (libxml2-utils-dbg)
<infinity> New binaries in post-release pockets happen.
<cjwatson> I am particularly worried about the libxml2-dev M-A change in 2.7.8.dfsg-9, because that was later reverted and then reintroduced
<cjwatson> Debian #674474
<ubot2> Debian bug 674474 in libxml2-dev "libxml2-dev: arch-dependent file in "Multi-Arch: same" package" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/674474
<cjwatson> I'd really prefer to strip that out so we don't have to enter that minefield
<cjwatson> Mind you, I suppose the precise version didn't have any of that
<infinity> Yeah...
 * cjwatson digs
<infinity> If it's broken in precise, we need to fix it in precise anyway.
<infinity> And if it's correct in precise, it makes sense to have correct/tested code in oneiric, instead of trying to cherrypick the bare minimum.
<infinity> (Not my usual stance, but in this case, the entirety of the changes from oneiric to precise is multiarching anyway)
<cjwatson> Yeah, OK, I think I'm convinced - looking
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-23
<cjwatson> What about rdeps?
<cjwatson> I have a vague recollection of stuff breaking when we multiarched libxml2 in precise
<infinity> Oh?
<cjwatson> Stupid configure scripts and the like
<infinity> rbuild-deps, you mean?  Hrm.
<infinity> The multiarching landed right after oneiric was released, and hasn't been changed (in precise) since, just security updates.
<infinity> But maybe some rbuilddeps needed fixing.
<infinity> Not even sure how best to check that.
<infinity> oneiric-changes mbox grep?
<infinity> s/oneiric/precise/
<cjwatson> google finds parser, pyabiword, gnustep-base
<cjwatson> without trying too hard
<infinity> I guess this points to "just revert skype in oneiric" for now, then. :/
<cjwatson> so that's an existence proof at least
<infinity> This'll take a proper rdep analysis.
<infinity> If we care.
<cjwatson> I do kind of care
<infinity> Or, if our partner agreement with Skype cares.
<cjwatson> Well, I mean I care about not breaking buildability of oneiric
<infinity> Right, no.  I meant "if we care about upgrading Skype, we can look into this more".
<infinity> We should absolutely revert it for now.
<infinity> And not MA libxml2 without an rdep check.
<cjwatson> Any chance somebody who can actually upload to partner could do that? :)
<infinity> +-    # Strip '-L/usr/lib' off since this is always in the link path.
<infinity> +-    XML_LIBS=`echo $XML_LIBS | sed -e 's|-L/usr/lib||'`
<cjwatson> WCPGW
<cjwatson> what's that from?
<infinity> That was our gnustep-base patch.
<cjwatson> People who think they're smarter than autoconf should have their eyebrows ritually shaved into funny patterns
<infinity> And this is why my partner uploads, despite often being identical, aren't copied between releases...
<infinity> To revert oneiric, I need to reupload >= precise.
<infinity> Well, to revert it properly.
<infinity> Will do both in a sec.
<cjwatson> Personally I don't care that much about that ...
<infinity> Well, oneiric needs to be done, but breaking the upgrade path is also wrong, so I'll do the other bit after.
<cjwatson> Debian #643026
<ubot2> Debian bug 643026 in libxml2 "please add multi-arch support for libxml2" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/643026
<cjwatson> contains analysis of rdep .la pollution in Debian
<infinity> cjwatson: That's an unfortunately large list.  Worth examining later, if we want (or have an obligation) to update skype in oneiric, but I'll upload the revert ASAP.
<cjwatson> slangasek: hopefully you have some idea of what our obligations are here ...
<cjwatson> oneiric only has five months to run
<infinity> Sadly, it's not just a plugin or something, the main binary is linked to it.
<infinity> Then again, given that we're tearing apart a deb from upstream called "skype-precise.deb", I think their intentions were clear. :P
<infinity> And it's probably sheer luck that it works on oneiric at all.
 * infinity wonders why the replaces/breaks is getting revved on every version, but stays with the status quo for now.
<infinity> cjwatson: oneiric and precise both uploaded, if you want to give them a look before accepting.
<infinity> cjwatson: Actually, I'll accept them so they build, you can review when you come back before I copy.
<cjwatson> infinity: LGTM as long as those [i386] build-deps are still sane in the reverted version (which presumably they are since it built).
<cjwatson> I guess those are to calculate skype-bin shlibdeps.
<doko> tar: Skipping to next header
<doko> xzcat: gcc-4.7.2.tar.xz: Compressed data is corrupt
<doko> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<doko> something is very wrong ...
<ScottK> It'd great if someone could binary New nepomuk-widgets.  It's blocking builds we need to get done to get KDE 4.10 Beta 1 out.
<doko> rescored gcc-4-7 (was at -1). whoever did rescore this without mentioning it ...
<doko> ScottK, done. but just ping me directly if you see me online ;-P
<ScottK> doko: Will do.  Thanks.
<ScottK> doko: I didn't do the rescore, but I think it was to let some of the other package builds get through first.
<infinity> doko: On a Panda?
<doko> infinity, ain, schort, and something else, did give it back now three times
<infinity> doko: Three different machines in a row seems a bit excessive...
<infinity> Though working now, apparently.
<doko> let's see, the first one died after 36min
<infinity> Oh, not with that erorr, then.
<doko> but my local build is going on for 2h
<infinity> doko: I'm the one who rescored gcc on powerpc, unless this absolutely needs to be in the release pocket today...
<infinity> doko: I figured blocking one of the two buildds for hours might be unpleasant while there's a backlog.
<doko> ahh, maybe. however I think we should then decide on dropping powerpc or getting decent resource
<doko> s
<ScottK> There's one that's temporarily dead.
<infinity> doko: We have decent resources, someone just killed a machine today.
<infinity> Or yesterday, rather.
<infinity> Can we not knee-jerk a "we should drop an arch" every time we have a short backlog? :P
<doko> ScottK, there was one which was temporarily alive ,-P
<infinity> Next time there's a KDE langpack upload, we should drop i386.
<xnox> infinity: do you simply upload eglibc, or is there some magic repository I am missing?
<cjwatson> doko: It was alive for quite a while
<infinity> xnox: There's not magic repo right now, since I rebased with Debian and haven't pushed my SVN anywhere useful (cause that was going to turn into git at some point)...
<infinity> xnox: s/not/no/
<infinity> xnox: You looking for something specific?  The debdiff between us and Debian is actually readable now.
<xnox> infinity: ack. after checking the usual places. No, just want to fix something ubuntu specific =)
<cjwatson> doko: It just didn't get fixed today because we're temporarily down a UK DCE so nobody could go and look at it.
<doko> cjwatson, heh, come on, it's 3am
<xnox> well 2am in London =)
 * xnox wonders if there are night buses from my place in the general direction of the dc =)
 * infinity sighs about forgetting to --auto-approve those copies.
<ogra_> could some archive admin review that asap please ^^^^ ?
<ogra_> (image build starts at 13:32 UTC, would be great if it could make that)
<cjwatson> ogra_: You could just delete debian/ubuntu-defaults-nexus7.{post,pre}inst
<cjwatson> ogra_: Hm, the Depends line looks wrong
<cjwatson> Depends: ${misc:Depends}, locales
<cjwatson>  ${ubuntudefaults:Depends}
<cjwatson> Shouldn't the first line there end with a comma?  Otherwise I think ${ubuntudefaults:Depends} will be lost
<ogra_> well, i wasnt sure the defaults builder doesnt need the DH entires in the pre/postinst
<ogra_> hmm,
<cjwatson> debhelper automatically creates maintainer scripts if it needs to
 * ogra_ drops
<cjwatson> a skeleton like that is strictly redundant
<ogra_> please reject then, i have a new upload ready
<cjwatson> Just upload with a new version number
<cjwatson> What's hooks/chroot for?  Seems to be basically empty
<cjwatson> (FWIW the apparently wrong Depends is the only thing I've seen so far that *needs* to be fixed - the rest are cosmetic)
<ogra_> no idea, i didnt make that package, achiang just took a general skeleton package for ubuntu-defaults-builder i think, i guess we can clean up the uneeded stuff
<ogra_> argh, the last upload had all bzr stuff in it
 * ogra_ properly removes it
<cjwatson> I'm obviously misunderstanding something rather fundamental about xinput coordinate transformation matrices; I can't work out why the left and right rotations given don't matrix-multiply to produce the identity
<ogra_> heh, ask bryan :)
<ogra_> thats his stuff, i find it confusing too
<cjwatson> I assume the way translations are stuffed into an affine transformation is what's confusing me
<cjwatson> it's been 15 years since I did the underlying maths :)
<ogra_> especially since if you use a mouse, both input devices are completely inverted from a cursor POV, but still both work (the cursor behaves very odd though)
<cjwatson> anyway, I'm fine with this once Depends are fixed
<ogra_> yeah, i made some bzr mess i'm trying to fix atm
<ogra_> cjwatson, 0.33 uploaded with the fixes, please ignore the bzr noise (0.32 had the whole tree)
<cjwatson> lgtm, thanks
 * cjwatson stares at gmp.  You built everywhere only three weeks ago
<ogra-cb_> stgraber, are you still the one to poke for an isotracker entry (if so, i would like to see ubuntu-desktop armhf+nexus7)
<ogra-cb_> (no hurry)
 * cjwatson enables -proposed for precise builds
<stgraber> ogra-cb_: yep. I'll add it with the same tests as a desktop image for now (or something similar). balloons can then tweak that
<xnox> stgraber: well, can you just add it the way AC100 preinstalled test is?
<xnox> stgraber: nah, that one is bad as well =(
 * xnox <---- ignore
<stgraber> xnox: ac100 is lubuntu
<xnox> stgraber: well, it's the only 'preinstalled' test we currently have. As on nexus7 there is no "automatic, manual, oem partitioning"
<stgraber> xnox: right, but I believe we have those tests split into testsuites now so I should be able to only have the post-install ones, then someone can write some for the flashing part + oem-config (once we have it) and we can link that
<xnox> \0/ awesome, you rock
<cjwatson> OK, these precise builds might be a bit messed up, I'm going to do another pass in a bit
<cjwatson> In the middle of enablement kernel / SB backports
<stgraber> ogra-cb_: it's added, currently with the same testsuite as the ac100 as our testsuites aren't as well split as I thought they were. I'm sure balloons will fix that :)
<stgraber> ogra-cb_: I'm running a test build now to confirm that they auto-publish fine
<cjwatson> ogra_: Damn, I forgot to accept the binaries
<cjwatson> sorry
<ogra-cb_> cjwatson, yeah, no biggie, tell me when they are promoted an i can trigger a new build
 * ogra-cb_ guesses in 1h should be safe
<cjwatson> Oh, they need to be in main do they?
<ogra-cb_> nope
<cjwatson> Oh, you mean migrated to release
<ogra-cb_> nexus7 builds from universe as the ac100 does
<ogra-cb_> yeah
<ogra-cb_> "findable by live-build" :)
<cjwatson> Should publish to -proposed at 14:33 UTC and if you're lucky be copied in time for the 15:03 run
<ogra-cb_> yeah so 1h should be relatively safe ...
<ogra-cb_> or a bit above 1h
<cjwatson> I'll keep an eye on it
<stgraber> ogra-cb_: alright, auto-publish worked fine so you should be good to go
<cjwatson> ignore that server image build failure; I c-ced it because I'd forgotten to deploy code first
<ogra-cb_> stgraber, thanks a lot !
<slangasek> cjwatson: TTBOMK we have no obligation to make the new skype available for oneiric; if it's going to be a chore, I'd just leave it as-is
<cjwatson> wfm
<cjwatson> ogra-cb_: it's available for cdimage builds now
<ogra-cb_> yay
 * ogra-cb_ fires off a build then
<GunnarHj> Is there anybody in the SRU team who can help publish three im-switch SRUs related to bug 875435?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 875435 in OEM Priority Project precise "iBus indicator does not show on the panel" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875435
<cjwatson> stgraber: Would you mind seeing if the current batch of precise desktop/alternate/server (whatever you have time for) images boot at all under SB?  It probably isn't worth spending time test-installing just yet, since I haven't finished smoke-testing the installer even normally.
<stgraber> cjwatson: yep, I can test them after lunch (will start the download now)
<xnox> cjwatson: alternates are red in jenkins https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/
<xnox> 20121123 is green, all later respins red.
<xnox> although it could be just jenkins / test problem
<cjwatson> Thanks, looking
<cjwatson> Not obvious from the log ... it just stops in the middle of installing packages
<cjwatson> I'm doing manual smoke-testing so I'll see how it looks
<jibel> last precise-alternate (.3) stopped in the middle of installation because it timed out after 40 min
<cjwatson> timed out?  hmm
<cjwatson> OK, I'll have to investigate that manually
<jibel> well, s/timeout/the job is killed if installation is not finished in less than 40 min/
<cjwatson> oh, so it might just have been slow?
<cjwatson> indeed, it seems to be actively doing stuff 40 minutes after it starts
<jibel> yes, but nothing obvious. I restarted it, we'll see. If it fails again, I'll have a look at the server.
<xnox> i do wonder about the timeout and the VM server load, cause the raring-desktop-utah-smoke jobs also loose connection and are failed.
<cjwatson> Trying to see if any one step is taking particularly long
<jibel> xnox, I don't think it's related, jobs were running at different times, on differents hosts and testing different images
<xnox> jibel: ok. i need to learn how to check where the jobs were run on the private instance.
<cjwatson> Base system installation takes 10 mins vs. 3, and pkgsel dramatically slower
<cjwatson> I wonder if this is some kind of I/O regression in the kernel
<cjwatson> I'd compare with quantal alternates except there aren't any
<cjwatson> Generating locales seems about the same speed either way
<jibel> xnox, ah right, it is not easily accessible on the public instance. On the public instance, you'll find this information at the beginning of console output 'Building remotely on XXXX'.
<xnox> thanks.
<jibel> On the private instance, go to the detail of the run and it's displayed at the top right of the page.
<cjwatson> Comparable steps in quantal server amd64 default on 23 Oct were about as fast as earlier precise, but the run on 6 Nov was slow
<cjwatson> In fact it timed out
<cjwatson> Likewise 1 Nov
<cjwatson> And yet - same kernel
<cjwatson> jibel: Is there any parallelisation going on here?
<cjwatson> Hmm, in fact these two runs were allegedly testing the same CD image
 * cjwatson strips timestamps and diffs
<cjwatson> Some differences in KVM-related output - was the host system changed?
<cjwatson> Ah, this one timed out a lot talking to us.archive, which confuses matters
<cjwatson> And the next run succeeded
<cjwatson> Really rather inclined to blame the host system here.
<xnox> yeah and the current .3 also succeeded on the rerun.
<xnox> jibel: is there no intercepting proxy to a local mirror? (UDS style, you think you talk to us.archive.ubuntu.com, but actually it's a really fast local mirror instead)
<cjwatson> xnox: The diff between the failed and successful precise-alternate-amd64-default runs shows only trivial differences in download times
<cjwatson> So I think that's a red herring
<xnox> hm.
<xnox> I like this: http://jenkins.qalab:8080/view/Precise/view/ISO%20Testing/job/precise-alternate-amd64_static_validation/116/console
<xnox> *sigh*
<xnox> one sec
<xnox> jibel: static_validation jobs are not pushed to public?
<xnox> anyway it run static checks on the ISO, and asserts over-sized image. (and checks a few other sanity bits as well)
<psivaa> xnox: static validation tests for precise are published
<psivaa> xnox: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise/view/All%20Precise/job/precise-alternate-amd64_static_validation/
<xnox> hmm... ok, it's just they are not in this view https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/
<xnox> thanks.
<ogra-cb> sigh, my nexus images are still to big, i already dropped libO and TB
 * ogra-cb wonders what else he coudl drop
<infinity> How big do they need to be?
<ogra-cb> the sparse image file needs to be around 680M
<infinity> Oh.  Heavens.  Good luck with that. :/
<ogra-cb> make_ext2fs adds about 100M for the inodes to the tarball size
<ogra-cb> so my rarball needs to be 530M
<infinity> Oh, wait.  The sparse one being the thing with the tarball in it?
<ogra-cb> yes
<infinity> I'd say the bug here is in make_ext2fs, surely.
<ogra-cb> bug ?
<ogra-cb> its a limitation of fastboot
<ogra-cb> the image gets written to the state partition on the device, that limits the image size
<ogra-cb> from there it gets flashed to the actual target partition
<infinity> Well, yes, but why does it need to be ext2, and why does it need to be sparse with a ton of useless extra inodes?
<ogra-cb> its an ext4
<infinity> Or that.  Even worse.
<infinity> It definitely doesn't need a journal. :P
<ogra-cb> dont ask me why the file format needs to be like it is, i have no source for the bootloaer
<ogra-cb> i would have preferred to format the partition from the initrd, but that doesnt work, the bootloader contains a GPT somewhere ... hardcoded
<ogra-cb> and normal fs operations dont work on the partitions
<ogra-cb> the only working filesystem is the one you pre-create with make_ext2fs and flash via fastboot
<ogra-cb> else you get a filesystem that quickly starts eating itself and in the end you end up with an endless reboot loop
<ogra-cb> fastboot itself has a way to flash the file in chunks, but that sadly is very unreliable and often makes you end up with an unbootable rootfs partition
<infinity> Anyhow, you could temporarily drop all the ^hp* and ^printer-driver* stuff?
<infinity> But trying to think of a more elegant solution to the tiny image problem might be nice.
<stgraber> can't you do some trick like only including a kernel/initrd/minimal system in the image you flash, partition/format from there, then transfer the rest from the machine you're flashing it from (using usb mass storage or some network trick)?
 * stgraber is planning on supporting the nexus7 for Edubuntu but our base image is > 2GB, so there's no way 680MB will work for us :)
<stgraber> anyway, time to reboot to test precise alternate amd64 on secureboot...
<ogra-cb> infinity, well, i could use a tar.bz2 and lose rsyncability of the image
<infinity> ogra-cb: Oh, but your rootfs contains a tarball still.  You could make that a tar.xz instead.
<infinity> ogra-cb: I bet that buys you about 20%.
<ogra-cb> or xz
<ogra-cb> yeah
<ogra-cb> it means changes to live-build and debian-cd though
<infinity> Only live-build, surely.
<stgraber> cjwatson: alternate amd64 won't boot. Checking why now.
<infinity> Since by the time it gets to cdimage, it's wrapped up in an .img that we don't look at.
 * ogra-cb remembers how hard it was to teach debian-cd about the combo of bootimg and tar.gz for ac100
<infinity> Or an .ext4 in this case.
<ogra-cb> tight
<Daviey> cjwatson: Talking to yourself? :) From: Colin Watson <cjwatson@   .. Hello Colin, or anyone else affected,
<ogra-cb> err right
<ogra-cb> well, the other obstacle is that xz needs to be in the initrd for unpacking
<ogra-cb> that only works if it doesnt pull in a million deps
<infinity> LB_COMPRESSION already supports xz, so no live-build changes.
<infinity> Just a livecd-rootfs twiddle.
<ogra-cb> oh, sweet !
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~/build/live/live-build-3.0~a57$ ldd /usr/bin/unxz
<infinity> 	linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff7b1f4000)
<infinity> 	liblzma.so.5 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblzma.so.5 (0x00007f708616e000)
<infinity> 	libc.so.6 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 (0x00007f7085dab000)
<infinity> 	libdl.so.2 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f7085ba6000)
<infinity> 	/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f70863ab000)
<ogra-cb> ah, should be doable i guess
<infinity> About 200K between xz and liblzma.so.5.0.0
<infinity> Ish.
<stgraber> cjwatson: that's weird, I can't spot anything obviously wrong. Running under qemu in EFI mode, I'm getting into grub minimal, so something may be wrong in the grub.cfg lookup but that doesn't explain why it just plain won't boot on my machine. Investigating some more...
<ogra-cb> infinity, any idea about rsync/zsync capabilities of xz files ?
<ogra-cb> we just stick to gz because of that iirc
<infinity> Are we actually using rsyncable gzip anyway?
<ogra-cb> debian-cd does
<infinity> I don't even see mention of --rsyncable in gzip(1) anymore.  Did the patch get dropped?
<ogra-cb> i havent checked what live-build uses actually
<infinity> live-build just calls gzip.
<ogra-cb> heh
<infinity> Which also means it's using -6 and not -9
<ogra-cb> so i dont have rsyncability anyway
<ogra-cb> hmpf, that sounds liek waste
<ogra-cb> *like
<infinity> Grab your tarball and 'gunzip foo.tar.gz && gzip -9 foo.tar' and see if it shrinks.
<xnox> $ gzip --help | grep rsync
<xnox>   --rsyncable       Make rsync-friendly archive
<infinity> xnox: Ahh, so the manpage patch got lost.  Weird.
<xnox> info gzip has it though
<xnox> xz claims to produce random output
<xnox> but not tested if that is in fact true from run to run.
<infinity> xz shouldn't be particularly rsyncable, no.
<stgraber> cjwatson: tried another media, still won't boot with or without SB, so something must be confusing the firmware (I'm booting from a USB stick). Trying with raring now to confirm that the testing procedure is correct and that something is somehow different on the image.
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380182/
<infinity> ^-- xz definitely saves some space, but build time will go through the roof.  Compressing the tarball is already a large chunk of the build.
<ScottK> Some fraction of packages built on ain (not all though) are ending up in chroot wait.
<ScottK> Maybe all now though.
<ScottK> infinity: ^^^
<infinity> ScottK: Fixing.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll go ahead and retry the relevant packages.
<infinity> ScottK: I'm on that too.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I won't then.
<ogra-cb> infinity, intresting ! i wouldnt have expected that --rsycable actually compresses more than plain -9
<ogra-cb> so if we actually could move -6 to -9 --rsyncable it might already save enough
<stgraber> cjwatson: so, raring server boots fine both with and without secureboot. Trying precise server to check that it behaves like the alternate.
<infinity> ogra-cb: rsyncable beating -9 is almost certainly a fluke with this particular stream of data.
<ogra-cb> hmm, k
 * ogra-cb isnt really thrilled by raising boottime
<ogra-cb> i suspect bzip2 might be mildly less demanding
<infinity> bzip2 is pretty vile for decompression, actually.
<infinity> ogra-cb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380212/
<ogra-cb> urgh
<infinity> ogra-cb: I don't see bzip2 being a win really.  For ratio and decompression, xz is the clear winner, it's just that it kills build times.
<infinity> And isn't rsyncable.
<ogra-cb> i dont care about the latter
<infinity> (But neither is bz2)
<ogra-cb> given our img contant is a tarball built with -6
<ogra-cb> *content
<infinity> Well, it wouldn't be if we changed this. :P
<infinity> There's also the possibility of me tearing all this apart, making rootfses export as uncompressed tarballs, and doing the compression on nusakan.
<infinity> But that's a bit of a step backward from my goal of eventuall having images entirely created on buildds.
<ogra-cb> well, that would mean you do the post processing there as well
<infinity> (Which is actually true for the tarball ones)
<ogra-cb> right
<ogra-cb> and i really like the fact that the img creation can even happen there too
<stgraber> cjwatson: alright, so final result is: raring server amd64 => boots, precise * amd64 => won't boot
<stgraber> cjwatson: all tests done with and without secureboot on uefi
<infinity> stgraber: That's not encouraging.
 * ogra-cb wouldnt want to have to backport updates of android-tools-fsutils to nusakan all the time there aare fixes
<infinity> ogra-cb: Oh, right, cause the tarball is inside the stupid ext4 image.  Grr.
<ogra-cb> yeah
<infinity> ogra-cb: Yeah, forget that idea, then.
<stgraber> infinity: yeah... and the /EFI directory is quite clearly correct when comparing the images, so my guess is on some header/xoriso related magic
<ogra-cb> well, technically its possible to do it in cdimage
<stgraber> infinity: it might be that if I was to boot from an actual cdrom it'd work, it's just that I don't have a cdrom drive so can only test with usb sticks :)
<infinity> ogra-cb: Well, it's probably the right thing to do regardless to flip on -9 for gzip in live-build, but I doubt it'll buy us much.
<ogra-cb> its just so much more people involved
<infinity> stgraber: Given that our targets are USB, CD, and DVD, I'd say "doesn't work from USB" is a bit of an issue.
<stgraber> cjwatson, infinity: checking some more, there's one clear difference. fdisk/parted report a GPT partition table and an EFI partition on the raring images but not on precise
<infinity> ogra-cb: Maybe I should grab the actual tarball in question there instead of core, and do some tests on a Panda to see about compression time and such.
<stgraber> (well, parted is pretty much useless on those weird partition table, but fdisk definitely shows a different structure between precise and raring)
<ogra-cb> i can live with another 30min added ... but not with something like 2h
<ogra-cb> hmm, i cant run simg2img on the current image
<infinity> ogra-cb: Grabbing the current image to do some Panda abuse.
<infinity> (Is it actually gzipped, or is that debian-cd accidentally renaming it?)
<ogra-cb> infinity, i fear you need to grab the tarball from the builder, i have massive probs converting it here
<ogra-cb> the .gz comes from debian-cd
<ogra-cb> the .img is make_ext2fs and needs to be converted back using simg2img
<ogra-cb> which prints for meL
<ogra-cb> error: file_write: write: File too large
<ogra-cb> ogra@chromebook:/media/ogra/b62274f4-1646-4cc6-9aea-5226914074bb/ogra$ ls -l raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.img-out
<ogra-cb> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6442450944 Nov 23 20:34 raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.img-out
<ogra-cb> so i suspect thats our actual size limit
<infinity> Oh, it's not actually an ext4 filesystem, but some goofy container format?
<infinity> I was assuming I could just mount it.
<ogra-cb> no, you need to convert it, it has everythong an ext4 has
<ogra-cb> but the unused metadata is compressed if i understand it right
<ogra-cb> after you converted it with simg2img you can just mount it as ext4
<ogra-cb> aha, despite the moaning, simg2img actually works
<ogra-cb> simg2img raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.img raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.img-out
<ogra-cb>  sudo mount -o loop raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.img-out /mnt
<ogra-cb> ogra@chromebook:/media/ogra/b62274f4-1646-4cc6-9aea-5226914074bb/ogra$ ls /mnt/
<ogra-cb> rootfs.tar.gz
<infinity> I'll get there eventually.
<infinity> Doing this on a Panda wasn't smart.
<ogra-cb> oh, yeah
<infinity> Also, wait, what?
<infinity> My .img is 700597824, how did yours SHRINK when unsparsing it?
<ogra-cb> heh
<infinity> Oh, I'm missing a digit.
<ogra-cb> i fell into the same trap
<ogra-cb> yeah
<infinity> La la la.
<ogra-cb> well, i did the same, thats why i thought simg2img would be broken
<infinity> What package is simg2img in?
<ogra-cb> android-tools-fsutils
 * infinity does this part on his laptop.
<ogra-cb> yeah
<ogra-cb> the chromebook copes fine here btw :)
<infinity> For some value of "fine".
<ogra-cb> heh, reading the ubuntu-users ML is like doing timewarps all the time
<ogra-cb> "ubuntu dropped non-PAE kernels OMG !!!111one"
<infinity> Welcome to Quantal?
<ogra-cb> yeah
<infinity> I dunno, I was pretty miffed when Ubuntu dropped 486 and 586 support.
<infinity> Now, I've given up caring.
<ogra-cb> its funny, you often get the same discussions on -devel and -users ... just with a year delay
<ogra-cb> and on -users everything is so much more fatal :)
<infinity> ogra-cb: Wow, I wish you hadn't suckered me into reading that.
<infinity> ogra-cb: I really liked the "will precise get firefox 17?!" thread within minutes of the upstream announcement.
<ogra-cb> lol
<ogra-cb> yeah
 * stgraber is glad he's not subscribed to -users
<ogra-cb> its reallly entertaining at times
<stgraber> -devel-discuss is already enough entertainment for me ;)
<ogra-cb> heh
<ogra-cb> oh shriek
<ogra-cb> http://linuxo.com/content/how-install-ubuntu-1210-non-pae-cpu
<infinity> I can't quite sort out why an LTS isn't good enough for people with old hardware.
<ogra-cb> well, i cant quite make out why people come up with such weird howtos
<ogra-cb> cd /cdrom
<ogra-cb> sudo dpkg --root=/target -i *.deb
<ogra-cb> Some warnings will be displayed when running the above command:
<ogra-cb> ...ignore these warnings ...
<jibel> cjwatson, the timeouts occur more frequently since beginning of November, and seems to affect a specific system which has been reinstalled on Oct. 24.
<jibel> I'll notify our sysadmins and will increase the timeout on this slave until he figures what is wrong.
<infinity> ogra-cb: Ignoring dpkg errors is always sane and reasonable!
<infinity> ogra-cb: I'm a bit more disturbed by the bzr branch hosting deb binaries, rather than a PPA building the sources in an auditable fashion.
<infinity> ogra-cb: Maybe I'm paranoid, but I'd have serious trust issues there.
<micahg> wow, and people have to use a bzr branch to keep up to date with security updates, wow
<ogra-cb> 595792585 Nov 23 18:11 rootfs.tar.gz
<ogra-cb> 347673980 Nov 23 21:20 rootfs.tar.xz
<ogra-cb> 250M !
<ogra-cb> root@chromebook:/mnt# time xz -z -c rootfs.tar >/home/ogra/Desktop/rootfs.tar.xz
<ogra-cb> real	24m54.916s
<ogra-cb> root@chromebook:/mnt# time  gzip -c rootfs.tar >/home/ogra/Desktop/rootfs.tar.gz
<ogra-cb> real	4m17.067s
<ogra-cb> hmm
<ogra-cb> i could surely live with 20min added to the build time ... but i fear the panda will be a lot worse
<infinity> ogra-cb: Yeah, my xz test isn't going so well here.  Still running.
<infinity> ogra-cb: Also, going from gzip to gzip -9 --rsyncable bumped it up from 8m to 24m.
<infinity> ogra-cb: Though, that did save a ton of space.
<infinity> Oh, crap.  No.
 * infinity gets to redo this all over again.
<infinity> Was overwriting my .9.rsync with the xz test.
<ScottK> infinity: We've gotten multiple chroot wait errors on nasl, so I put it on manual.
<infinity> Ugh.
<ScottK> Where do I find the output of britney for raring-proposed?
<Laney> ScottK: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/
<ScottK> Thanks
<xnox> powerpc is still building stuff *sigh*
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-24
<infinity> ogra-cb_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380830/
<infinity> ogra-cb_: Not sure that'll be acceptable.
<ScottK> infinity: 17 chrootwaits (at least) on heka, so I put it on manual.
<ogra_> infinity, i think for 170M i can live with 24min added to the build, lets do it (and probably get a second builder for the flavours), its still way below the timing of a  build on teh babbage board, so we had worse
<infinity> ogra_: And by 24m, you mean 40m?
<infinity> ogra_: At least, 48-8 is 40 in my world.
<infinity> ogra_: And probably longer on production hardware, I was testing on a PandaES, not a Panda.
<infinity> ogra_: So, it'll likely add at least an hour to the build.
<ogra-cb_> bah, i kooked at -9 --rsyncable
<ogra-cb_> *looked
<ogra-cb_> bah plymouth 0.8.8 gets the nexus back into constant reboot loops :(
<ogra-cb_> damned
<infinity> Is that the "trying to attach to a device called 'none'" bug, or something new?
<ogra-cb_> not sure yet, i know in 0.8.5 were some fixes for serial console handling, not sure they fixed empty/bogus console= args as well
<infinity> (I'm not even sure why that was a bug... How hard is it to state the device node before trying to open it?)
<infinity> s/state/stat/
<ogra-cb_> yeah
<infinity> Or do something sane when open() returns ENOENT, whatever.
<ogra-cb_> well, i havent looked at the 0.8.8 soource yet, the 0.8.4 one was horrid though
 * ogra-cb_ puts the plymouth override files back in
<ogra-cb_> *sniff*
<ogra-cb_> infinity, what about lzma btw ? any chance that runs faster ?
<infinity> ogra-cb_: Probably slower, but I'll test for fun.
<infinity> ogra-cb_: Lower xz opt levels may be more acceptable too.
 * infinity tries xz -4 for kicks.
<ogra-cb_> well, gaining 100M would eb good
<ogra-cb_> i mean i have to split the desktop seed anyway into a core part and applications ... there was some WI somewhere
 * infinity finds --memlimit-compress=limit in the xz manpage, and decides to test that next.
<infinity> Although, this doesn't seem to be swapping right now.  Just chewing CPU.
<infinity> So maybe memlimit won't help.
<infinity> ogra-cb_: I'm going to nap.  I'll throw some more random results at you later, and we'll see if something looks like a reasonable size/speed tradeoff.
<infinity> ogra-cb_: Or, we can re-examine the "build the image on nusakan" idea. :/
<infinity> ogra-cb_: Unless make_ext4fs is under pretty seriously heavy development, a single backport for cdimage would probably do us fine, right?
<ogra-cb_> yeah
<infinity> ogra-cb_: (Or, we could just be naughty and keep a privately-built copy in ~cdimage/bin)
<ogra-cb_> hehe
<ogra-cb_> i bet you could just cp the existing quantal binary in place
<infinity> Would speed up ac100, nexus7, and core to do the post-tarball zipping and mangling on nusakan.
<ogra-cb_> indeed
<infinity> The Q binary depends on some glibc 2.14 symbols, apparently.
<ogra-cb_> but it does involve IS in the end if you want to do it properly at some point
<ogra-cb_> ah, crap
<ogra-cb_> and nusakan is even lucid i think
<infinity> Well, some binary in the package does, I didn't look at make_ext4fs itself, just the dpkg deps.
<ogra-cb_> iirc xnox did a precise backport too
<infinity> Well, the precise package would have the same issue. :P
<infinity> Since precise is 2.15
<ogra-cb_> right
<ogra-cb_> just meaning nothing goes back far enough for lucid
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ readelf -a /usr/bin/make_ext4fs | grep 'Name: GLIBC'
<infinity>   0x0030:   Name: GLIBC_2.11  Flags: none  Version: 8
<infinity>   0x0040:   Name: GLIBC_2.14  Flags: none  Version: 7
<infinity>   0x0050:   Name: GLIBC_2.8  Flags: none  Version: 6
<infinity> Yeah, we'd need to build it for lucid to avoid that.
<infinity>   0x0060:   Name: GLIBC_2.4  Flags: none  Version: 5
<infinity>   0x0070:   Name: GLIBC_2.3.4  Flags: none  Version: 3
<infinity>   0x0080:   Name: GLIBC_2.2.5  Flags: none  Version: 2
<infinity> Oh, right, shiny new memcpy in 2.14 is versioned.
<infinity> Anyhow.  Nap time.  More pondering tomorrow.
<infinity> Or, more accurately, later today.
<ogra-cb_> yeah, sleep well
<infinity> Oh, that test just finished (-4)
<infinity> adconrad@shiva:/srv/test$ time xz -4 -c rootfs.tar > rootfs.tar.xz.4
<infinity> real	33m23.931s
<infinity> user	32m58.602s
<infinity> sys	0m12.578s
<infinity> -rw-rw-r-- 1 adconrad adconrad  595792596 Nov 23 15:08 rootfs.tar.gz.9.rsync
<infinity> -rw-rw-r-- 1 adconrad adconrad  424087940 Nov 23 15:57 rootfs.tar.xz
<infinity> -rw-rw-r-- 1 adconrad adconrad  444655528 Nov 24 05:43 rootfs.tar.xz.4
<infinity> That's starting to maybe approach acceptable.  Maybe.  I dunno.
<infinity> Doing it on cdimage is likely saner.  We'll talk later.
<cjwatson> stgraber: I missed a debian-cd patch, which probably accounts for your problems.  Applied now, so the next daily build should be happier.
<xnox> ogra ogra_ ogra-cb_  : ppa:ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus7-installer now has android-tools for lucid, precise and quantal.
 * cjwatson fixes the bogus overrides that resulted in ubuntu-zh_CN/raring/{amd64,i386} image build failures
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-25
<cjwatson> So how did plymouth et al manage to wind up uninstallable in raring?
 * cjwatson peers at logs
<cjwatson> Hmm, maybe it's just dri2-utils
<cjwatson> Ah, partial NBS, well that explains part of the problem
<cjwatson> xnox: Hmm - doesn't plymouth need s/libdrm-nouveau1a/libdrm-nouveau2/g?
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-18
<OvenWerks> Is there a reason all the current Iso directories also have old saucy images in them? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/ For example, but I would guess the rest are the same.
<OvenWerks> Is there a better place to ask :)
<stgraber> seems like a bug, possibly related to the current/pending logic
<stgraber> cjwatson: ^
<stgraber> the 20131016.1 image should also have disappeared a while back, I suspect it's only kep there because it's referenced from current/
<stgraber> it's easy enough to manually fix, but I'd rather wait for cjwatson to take a look so we can get the tool fixed instead
<OvenWerks> No problem, just making sure someone is aware.
<cjwatson> stgraber: I've always just cleaned them out by hand TBH
<cjwatson> Though it's probably easier to fix now following the Python rewrite
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, I wasn't sure the mixed saucy/trusty symlinks under current/ was a known issue when opening a new series. If it's, then that's fine and it's indeed quite easy to fix by hand.
<cjwatson> Actually, that's odd, it's meant to have code for this already
<cjwatson> Oh, it's just current, OK, that's fixable
<cjwatson> stgraber: Never mind, I'll fix the code :)
<stgraber> thanks :)
<cjwatson> And you're correct about the effect on pruning, of course
<slangasek> zul: the new version of samba is blocking in trusty-proposed because it makes several other packages uninstallable (zentyal-samba, openchange, rds).  Will you take care of figuring out what needs to happen with these?
<zul> slangasek:  sure
<slangasek> openchange probably just needs a merge from unstable; rds and zentyal aren't in Debian so maybe they need removed
<slangasek> zul: thanks
<jamespage> slangasek, I'll ping the zentyal guys - they pretty much look after their own packaging these days
<xnox> slangasek: zentyal supposedly had zentyal upstream working in ubuntu and packing it, with even maybe PPU rights as well (can't remember)
<slangasek> ah, alrighty
<zul> slangasek:  zentyal has their own ppa now afaik
<slangasek> does that mean we want it removed from the archive?
<zul> i dont know they havent done anything for a while
<jamespage> slangasek, zul: I've ping the upstream guy to find out
<jamespage> slangasek, zul: they are looking at what todo now - lets give them a couple of days if thats OK
<zul> thats cool with me
<Ursinha> slangasek, cjwatson, infinity, are we mumbling today?
<cjwatson> I would but I seem to have mislaid my headphones ...
<cjwatson> Oh, there they are
<jamespage> slangasek, zul: OK _ they have quite a bit of work todo upstream things to various other projects
<jamespage> so we agreed removal right now is the best course for zentyal
<jamespage> zentyal-samba at least
<cjwatson> stgraber: still working on that cdimage thing, fwiw - I'm certainly convinced it's real but having a bit of trouble setting up a test for it
<stgraber> ok :)
<slangasek> jamespage: that also breaks zentyal-printers + ebox-printers, should those also be removed?  (And can you file a removal request?)
<jamespage> oh - go on then :-)
<jamespage> bug 1252375 for reference
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1252375 in zentyal-samba (Ubuntu) "Please remove zentyal-samba + zentyal-printers from trusty" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252375
<cjwatson> stgraber,OvenWerks: code fixed; the next daily build should have the effect of clearing things out
<cjwatson> (I'll check tomorrow)
<arges> so. not sure what happened. I dput an updated crash package, but I didn't get a notification via email nor did dput complain. I also don't see it in the trusty queues.
<cjwatson> 2013-11-18 16:09:12 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20131118-160843-000434/crash_7.0.3-3ubuntu1_source.changes': GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20131118-160843-000434/
<cjwatson> crash_7.0.3-3ubuntu1_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 58, u'No data')", "(7, 58, u'No data')", "(7, 58, u'No data')"]
<cjwatson> arges: Are you sure you signed it?
<arges> cjwatson: yes, double checking now
<cjwatson> If you definitely did, then I think that must be a problem communicating with the keyserver, and it probably needs help from #webops internal.
<cjwatson> Or #launchpad-ops.
<arges> gpg: Good signature from "Chris J Arges <chris.j.arges@canonical.com>"
<arges> etc
<arges> cjwatson: ok. i'll ping #webops...anything I can reference to make it easier for them to track down?
<apw> launchpad was having a funny turn for me a bit ago
<cjwatson> arges: The log messages above, which I found in carob:/srv/launchpad.net-logs/production/pepo/lp_queue/process-upload.log
<arges> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> In the past this has sometimes been related to communication problems between pepo and the keyserver, although I'm guessing
<ScottK> stgraber: Is there a reason you didn't release desktop-file-utils when you were going through saucy SRUs just now?
<stgraber> ScottK: hmm, my bash history says I did
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> The bug doesn't seem updated, maybe LP is just slow.
<stgraber> yeah, not sure what happened there, let me sru-release it again...
<stgraber> ah, no, was my bad, typo in the source name :)
<stgraber> released now
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Thanks for getting to it 5 minutes before me and saving me the work.
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> oh and looks like muon built fine now (was FTBFS), so I'll release that one in a few minutes too
<stgraber> (FTBFS on arm64 that was)
<ScottK> Thanks.
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-19
<Laney> NBS needs to be resolved before migration now, right?
<xnox> Laney: yeah.
<Laney> xnox: do you have access to the arm64 porter machine?
<Laney> (unrelated)
<xnox> Laney: i don't believe i have any arm64 access. And I thought there are no porters available. So far I have been cross-compiling or using qemu-static from a ppa.
<Laney> ok
<Laney> webkit is making me sad
<xnox> you are not the first one =)
<sil2100> Hi everyone! There is a zmqpp source package in the NEW queue that would need pushing further - can anyone take care of that?
<seb128> sil2100, looking
<sil2100> seb128: thanks :)
<sil2100> seb128: the packaging is not super perfect, there is a dep that would be good if it would be added, but I intend to fix it in the next upload
<xnox> are ":native" build-dependencies supported now? or is there a tracking bug about that?
<cjwatson> Should work
<cjwatson> I believe it should even work in Debian too
<xnox> excellent!
<xnox> I now only see bug 1252728 when trying to set up a fresh trusty chroot
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1252728 in gcc-4.8 (Ubuntu) "crossbuild-essential-armhf is not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252728
<cjwatson> You didn't try the usual things to get apt to give you more useful information?
<xnox> cjwatson: i've tried installing more sensible packages, and it gave up on trying to install gcc:armhf.
<xnox> let me get more debug/verbose output out of it.
<cjwatson> You don't need special verbosity options; just repeatedly add the packages it complains about to the apt-get install line until it gives you a more useful error.
<cjwatson>  gcc-4.8-base : Breaks: gcc-4.8-base:armhf (!= 4.8.2-5ubuntu3) but 4.8.2-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<cjwatson> Which probably just means multiarch desync in a chroot containing -proposed.
<xnox> ah. right. i guess i didn't go far enough then.
<cjwatson> -> not really a bug, just wait for gcc-4.8:armhf to finish publishing
<cjwatson> Which it should do on the next publisher run
<cjwatson> FWIW this was the command that gave me the real error:
<cjwatson> apt-get install libc6-dev:armhf libc6:armhf libgcc1:armhf gcc-4.8-base:armhf libc6
<cjwatson> (No doubt one can reduce that)
<xnox> i didn't have gcc-4.8-base:armhf, but i did try the others.
<cjwatson> libgcc1:armhf libgcc1 shows it too
<xnox>  that's what i got to, but failed to parse it as "wait for gcc-4.8:armhf to publish" libgcc1:armhf : Depends: gcc-4.8-base:armhf (= 4.8.2-5ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
 * xnox ponders if mk-sbuild should default to setting up cross-builders without -proposed.
<cjwatson> It at least has an option for it
<xnox> then again native amd64 & _all packages from i386 can be out of sync the same way. cross just has longer window.
<cjwatson> Indeed
<cjwatson> Oh good, my cdimage fix yesterday for old series in current/ worked.
<sil2100> seb128: do you know by any chance why all the builds of zmqpp are still pending publication after such a long while? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zmqpp
<seb128> sil2100, they are in NEW (note the (New) on that launchpad page), let me review those
<Laney> they're in binary NEW
<sil2100> seb128: ah, but I think you moved them today from the NEW queue?
<seb128> sil2100, source NEW, not binary NEW
<rtg> infinity, any thoughts on this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-goldfish/+bug/1236444/comments/5
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1236444 in linux-goldfish (Ubuntu Saucy) "kernel panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<seb128> sil2100, binNEWed
<infinity> rtg: gcc-4.6 is still in trusty, no dragging required.
<rtg> infinity, huh, thought I looked.
<infinity> rtg: doko really would like to drop it (as would I), but it hasn't been dropped yet.
<infinity>    gcc-4.6 | 4.6.4-3ubuntu1 | trusty/universe | source, amd64, armhf, i386, powerpc
<rtg> infinity, doh!
<xnox> rtg: armhf-cross is not, and i've pinged doko about re-introducing it.
<xnox> (for 4.6 that is)
<rtg> xnox, yeah, the cross compiler would be nice
<rtg> xnox, I'll respin goldfish with the old compiler
<infinity> 4.6 cross hasn't existed since quantal.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> seb128: thanks again!
<seb128> sil2100, yw!
<rtg> infinity, yeah, I've been using chroots to cross compile
<infinity> rtg: I don't suppose anyone's put any effort into figuring out WHY 3.4 kernels blow up with newer compilers? :/
<infinity> rtg: Maintaining a ton of toolchains just for this is really icky.
<xnox> infinity: it was removed in raring. with a comment "i've asked linaro guy who doesn't work anymore for us, we don't need it" apart from like compiling all but one ubuntu-touch kernels.
<rtg> infinity, none of the Nexi work with newer gcc AFAIK, though I have been building recent armhf kernels with the current toolchain.
<infinity> rtg: Sure, all the new master/mainline kernels should work fine with 4.8, I assume it's 3.4 (and older) kernels that break, not ARM-specific at all.
<xnox> rtg: thank's for respining goldfish, it did fail to boot when compiled with 4.6. I am guesing you get the email comment I posted on the bug report? =)
<infinity> rtg: But I'm just curious WHY.
<infinity> xnox: I assume you mean it failed to boot when compiled with *4.8*, not 4.6...
<xnox> infinity: yeah typo.
<rtg> xnox, yeah, 4.8 right ?
<xnox> rtg: yes 1.8 from ppa compiled with 4.8 fails to boot.
<infinity> (Have we tested 4.7?)
<rtg> infinity, I'm curious WHY myself, but have precious little time to go figure it out.
<xnox> infinity: in the past we have. see history on the goldfish kernel bug report "kernel panic"
<infinity> rtg: Yeah, I think we're all in the ENOTIME boat.
<infinity> xnox: The history is pretty sparse, and doesn't mention 4.7 at all, to be fair.
<xnox> infinity: it generates kernel panics when compiled with newer toolchains. and android-open-source-project is using 4.6 still. I'm guessing sucky drivers / closed-sourced drivers.
<xnox> infinity: right, i think 4.7 was done off the kernel-ppa build / on irc.
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Well, at least the kernels are in universe, so we don't need to *support* 4.6...
<infinity> But we still need to sort of support it, which sucks.
<rtg> infinity, I probably chose 4.6 because goldfish is the same kernel version as some of the other Nexi kernels (and they workwith -4.6).
<infinity> rtg: Yeah, I assume all 3.4 kernels suffer the same issue.
<rtg> likely
<infinity> Trawling git logs to find the fix(es) would probably be painful.
<rtg> xnox, linux-goldfish is pending publication in Trusty https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa
<xnox> rtg: \o/
<rtg> xnox, prolly wanna make sure armhf boots before you pocket copy it (though it ought to work)
<xnox> rtg: right =) will -meta need an upload as well, or will it "just work" ? =)
<rtg> xnox, no ABI bump, so all should just work
<rsalveti> xnox: what are the changes?
<rsalveti> oh, just a revert, ok
<xnox> rsalveti: actual change enable GPT disk partitions on armhf, it used to only be enabled on i386.
<xnox> rsalveti: and experiment compiling with 4.8, instead of 4.6 didn't work.
<rsalveti> right
<infinity> xnox: I'll do the pocket copy if you verify it's not broken.
<xnox> infinity: well it boots. please copy.
<infinity> Done.
<xnox> cool.
<robru> xnox, please ping me when boost is ready
<xnox> robru: well it's uploaded awhile ago, it should build & migrate by itself, whenever it does.
<xnox> robru: i'm not sure why i should be pinging you.
<robru> xnox, well i need to know when it's ready so i can get on with building things that depend on it.
<xnox> robru: i'm not sure that's the case, boost1.54 all binary packages are available everywhere (from saucy, to trusty, to trusty-proposed).
<xnox> robru: there is no api/abi migrations. and it's only -mpi-source package that has that tight dependency on boost1.54 package version.
<xnox> robru: with or without -mpi-source upload, you shouldn't be blocked.
<robru> xnox, this buildlog suggests otherwise: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/156938010/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.unity-system-compositor_0.0.1%2B14.04.20131119.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<xnox> robru: it obsoletely must not build-depend on libboost-all-dev, that pulls in universe dependenices which will never be in main.
<cjwatson> hah, yes, I didn't catch that earlier
<robru> xnox, file a bug against lp:unity-system-compositor then. i don't know anything about that stuff, it's just my job to build it
<xnox> robru: please build-depend on individual boost-COMPONENT-dev packages, and you would have completely avoided this waiting.
<robru> xnox, I didn't create the packaging for this.
<xnox> robru: right, i'll talk to C-I people to add validation to reject any packages that build-depend on libboost-all-dev, that's completely a no-go.
<robru> xnox, hah, alright
<robru> kenvandine, ^^ you reading this?
<xnox> robru: this also not the first time this came up.
<robru> xnox, first time it's bit me
<robru> xnox, is there an easy way for me to determine what parts of boost i need to depend on? i'm completely unfamiliar with the package or how they're using boost
<robru> xnox, completely unfamiliar with the components of boost, too, for that matter.
<xnox> robru: look at resulting binary package it will depend on libboost-serialisation-1.54.0, then you need libboost-serialisation-dev.
<infinity> I'd hope the people who wrote the software know what bits they need.
<infinity> But yes, the "build it with all-dev and check linkage" thing works.
<robru> infinity, sure, those people do, but i'm not one of them
<infinity> robru: Just sayin', you might know some of them.
<xnox> robru: boost is a catching sync of everything that's missing. E.g. in python one gets a lot of modules that are always available (batteries included), in C++ world one usually depends on one of the ~30 libraries that boost provides.
<xnox> s/catching/kitchen/
<robru> infinity, i might know them, but if it's an easy fix, it's easier for me to just do it than to try and track down whoever. like, first I'd need to look up who even is responsible, then i'd have to find them, then they might be EOD, etc etc etc. I'll just fix it
<kenvandine> robru, cool if we can narrow that
<robru> kenvandine, yep, checking now
<kenvandine> build dep on the -all-dev package is the lazy way out
<xnox> kenvandine: i think it's just system-dev and programming-options-dev.
<robru> xnox, seems so
<xnox> kenvandine: do you have commit access to that branch? cause I was going to fix it direct in the archive upload.
<xnox> also I have opened the bug 1252860
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1252860 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "Build-dependency on libboost-all-dev is not allowed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252860
<xnox> against ci-services & compositor.
<robru> xnox, please don't fix it in the archive, let me fix it in the branch, it's less of a hassle to re-merge later
<xnox> robru: right, once i finish the test-build, i'll give you a patch in a pastebin.
<robru> xnox, ok
<kenvandine> xnox, thx
<xnox> robru: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6444865/
<robru> xnox, oh, how did you determine those other bits were required? I built it just with system and program-options, seemed fine to me...
<xnox> robru: you must not have been building in a clean environment.
<xnox> robru: the cmake module checks for those.
<robru> xnox, oh, nope
<robru> xnox, ahhh
<xnox> robru: anyway, i'm past EOD and i've been dragged into fixing boost & unity-system-compositor =) so I'll be gone now, and I hope you have enough patches to proceed.
<robru> xnox, oh yes, thanks
<robru> kenvandine, easy one then ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/unity-system-compositor/drop-libboost-all-dev/+merge/195860
<xnox> robru: you don't have to land it now.
<robru> xnox, what do you mean? sooner the better
<xnox> robru: boost-mpi-source is fully build and will be published everywhere in less than 30 minutes, thus you will be able to retry failed build.
<xnox> robru: with the old "libboost-all-dev"
<robru> xnox, ok, but it still needs to happen, might as well fix it now
<xnox> robru: true =)
<xnox> robru: yes, the fix needs to happen to avoid this problem ever again for that package (also main inclusion & cross-building require to have explicit boost dependencies)
<RAOF> stgraber: Is Wednesday morning UTC+11 your SRU sweep time, too? :)
<infinity> RAOF: His SRU sweep time is "whenever someone else it trying to do it".
<infinity> In my experience, anyway.
<infinity> s/it/is/
<stgraber> haha, I actually noticed RAOF was at it and stopped ;)
<RAOF> I'll go away and do something else, then :)
<stgraber> my current allocated time is whenever people pester me about their SRUs
<RAOF> Were we processing from opposite ends of the list?
<stgraber> probably, I was going from precise down
<stgraber> but I think I only did a couple of packages before noticing your SRU comments on bugs and stopping
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-20
<didrocks> tjaalton: but seeding sssd to supported is trying to pull samba4 in main
<didrocks> tjaalton: so, build-dep needs to be investigated :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: btw, as core-dev you can change the seed yourself :)
<tjaalton> oh?
<tjaalton> maybe it wants the new samba in main first
<tjaalton> if you could promote all of ldb there that should be fulfilled
<tjaalton> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> tjaalton: I doubt that it tries to pull "samba4" (see what I pasted in the comment) because samba itself is not in main
<didrocks> tjaalton: the -dev samba dep is in proposed or release pocket?
<tjaalton> proposed
<didrocks> tjaalton: ah, maybe that's why, probably, the seed is only computing the mismatch in the release pocket
<tjaalton> yeah, would make sense
<didrocks> tjaalton: I think just gives a heads'up once it's in the release pocket and seed it
<didrocks> then, the quickest will promote those :)
<tjaalton> fixing bug 1250463 should be the key then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1250463 in ldb (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ldb" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250463
<tjaalton> other rdeps were promoted already
<tjaalton> of samba
<didrocks> tjaalton: I guess needs doko to revisit it
<tjaalton> could be
<infinity> tjaalton: Which bindings are you refering to in the bug?
<tjaalton> infinity: python-ldb
<infinity> tjaalton: It's in main.
<tjaalton> huh
<tjaalton> ok
<infinity> So, what are we actually trying to solve here? :P
<tjaalton> so what's blocking the new samba then?
<tjaalton> getting samba out of proposed
<tjaalton> unless it's artificially held there due to known bugs?
<infinity> component mismatches don't block promotions anyway, britney doesn't know about components (sadly).
<infinity> tjaalton: update_output.txt shows it breaking a... Lot of stuff.
<infinity> tjaalton: A few of those can go away if I remove samba4 from the archive, but not most of them.
<infinity> tjaalton: And it might be tied up in the libav transition too.
<infinity> tjaalton: Yeah, it is.
<tjaalton> okay
<tjaalton> i don't mind if sssd is stuck in proposed until those are all solved
<infinity> Good, cause you minding wouldn't have changed anything. :)
<infinity> (Except perhaps motivate you to help with the libav transition)
<tjaalton> sure :)
<tjaalton> infinity: so what line should I be looking if sorting the libav rdep rebuilds?
<tjaalton> i have update_output.txt open
<cjwatson> tjaalton: The block that starts "Trying easy from autohinter: samba/2:4.0.10+dfsg-4ubuntu1"
<cjwatson> Some of those will be samba, some libav, since they're now intertangled thanks to the server team's enthusiasm :-P
<cjwatson> There's also the block starting "Trying easy from autohinter: libav/6:9.10-1ubuntu1" but I suspect that's misleading ...
<ogra_> why is that ? does libav do video streaming via CIFS now ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: All it takes is some reverse-dependency that touches both stacks
<cjwatson> I don't know which one and don't much care
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<cjwatson> grr, proposed-migration crashing
<cjwatson> will look as soon as I have spare brain cycles
<cjwatson> copyPackage libelf/0.8.13-4: libelf is not published in Primary Archive for Ubuntu.
<cjwatson> Actually
<cjwatson> WTF happened to trusty
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/man-db -> no trusty
<apw> cjwatson, seems to be gone
<cjwatson> Yes, I'm firefighting on #launchpad-ops
<cjwatson> Somebody marked it experimental, presumably by accident, but I can find no audit trail right now ...
<rsalveti> infinity: thanks for fixing the android package btw
<tjaalton> visp seems to have been built against libavcodec53 from the old libav, but libavutil52 from the new..
<tjaalton> there might be others like that
<marrusl> Is there a specific release date for 14.04.1 yet?  or is it "about 3.5 months after 14.04"?
<cjwatson> not as yet, we'd need to extrapolate that from the 12.04 schedule I guess
<marrusl> cjwatson, It seems like  it's usually about 3.5 months.  that will do for an answer now.  thanks.
<slangasek> I don't think there've been enough LTSes to say when it's "usually" been
<slangasek> IIRC, the interval between 10.04 and 10.04.1 was much shorter
<cjwatson> OK, /ubuntu/trusty recovered, it was a misfire for /charms/trusty
<rsalveti> seems the android-emulator package is gone from the archive/mirror
<rsalveti> wonder if that is a side effect of the proposed migration crash
<ogra_> cjwatson, there seems to be a mirroring issue additionally
<seb128> rsalveti, right, as I commented on your g+ it got deleted by infinity
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> rsalveti, read more G+ !!!
<seb128> rsalveti, to avoid more users bricking their system by installing libc6-amd64
<ogra_> its the new bug report channel !
<ogra_> :P
<rsalveti> oh, got it
<rsalveti> lol
<rsalveti> yeah, I have libc6-amd64 here lol
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'm supervising android, don't worry about it
<seb128> rsalveti, that's fine, just never remove it :p
<rsalveti> seb128: haha, but autoremove still wants to remove it :-)
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, we were rather looking for the already published binary
<cjwatson> just fish it out of the librarian
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> telling mfrey
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/20131120-0225-0ubuntu1/+build/5247268/+files/android-emulator_20131120-0225-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<seb128> rsalveti, yeah, that's what led didrocks to brick his system earlier ;-)
<xnox> can gcc-4.6-armhf-cross 1.68 source and binaries be simply copied back into trusty? (undelete) they existed in raring.
<xnox> ?
<slangasek> didrocks, seb128, infinity, xnox, rsalveti: ok, someone please explain to me how the android package wound up with this dep on libc6-amd64 in the first place?  The last version I had here did not have any such dependency
<seb128> slangasek, what version was that?
<slangasek> the one I had here was 20131108-0510-0ubuntu3
<slangasek> and had no 64-bit stuff in it
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/20131120-0225-0ubuntu1 had it
<slangasek> why do we now have 64-bit stuff in the i386 package?
<slangasek> I don't think hackish swapping of multilib deps for multiarch ones is the right answer; we shouldn't be winding up with an i386 package with amd64 deps at all
<seb128> yeah, I'm not sure about that, you want rsalveti there
<xnox> slangasek: after infinitys patch or even before infinities patch? i have been cleaning out 64-bit stuff out of the package, but if any 64-bit crept back in, the wrong deps are generated.
<slangasek> xnox: I'm talking about before infinity's patch... infinity was patching *because* the dep on libc6-amd64 was breaking things horribly
<xnox> slangasek: should i do a more generic: find . / test with `file` and rm any 64-bit binaries?
<slangasek> which means the dep on libc6-amd64 already existed
<xnox> right.
<slangasek> xnox: well, I guess that would work :)
<cjwatson> /usr/share/android/emulator/out/host/linux-x86/bin/emulator64-*
<cjwatson> So we could just not ship those files ...
<xnox> argh, i was removing those from the build.
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> I think we should not ship them, until such time as we can sanely build it on amd64
<cjwatson> (dpkg -L android-emulator | xargs file | grep 'ELF 64')
<slangasek> but currently the android build system assumes you have 32bittage available in your build env :P
<rsalveti> slangasek: yeah, we can remove them
<rsalveti> I added because I wanted all the published binaries to be available in there
<rsalveti> but then decided to just focus on the x86 one
<rsalveti> i386 :-)
<slangasek> rsalveti: yeah, we were deliberately excluding them before :)
<rsalveti> slangasek: yup, let me fix that
<didrocks> slangasek: thanks for excluding them, I learnt why in some way :)
<slangasek> didrocks: heh, yeah - what actually caused the problem for you, removing libc6-amd64 after installation?
<rsalveti> yup
<didrocks> slangasek: right
 * slangasek nods
<didrocks> just the libc6 symlink is pointing to nothing in /lib64
<didrocks> I can let you imagine what happens ;)
<slangasek> yeah, I know exactly what happens, I did that to myself during the sprint ;)
<slangasek> (unrelated to the emulator)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> it's funny, chromium is doing something weird
<slangasek> I never did look to see what had pulled libc6-amd64 in
<didrocks> one tab after another died
<didrocks> not sure what they reload
<rsalveti> slangasek: how can we fix that?
<slangasek> rsalveti: breakage on libc6-amd64 removal?
<slangasek> not sure
<rsalveti> slangasek: yeah
<slangasek> something for infinity and I to sort out in eglibc, I guess
<didrocks> infinity told that he has some ideas, but because of dpkg-divert had a bug, he doesn't know how to do that pre-LTS
<didrocks> (from what I heard)
<didrocks> precise -> anything would be broken
<infinity> I have some other hackish ideas.
<didrocks> hey infinity ;)
<infinity> So, yeah, this isn't a new bug (and, in fact, this bug is what led to the dpkg-divert bug getting filed and fixed, because we'd hoped to use it to fix the bug, but then we didn't get the fix into precise-release...)
<infinity> It's unfortunate that we've accidentally inflicted the bug on more people via this dep, though. :/
<infinity> I *think* I can sort out a hackish way to avoid the bug, sort of, but it won't be pretty.
<rsalveti> slangasek: will push a new android package removing the 64 binaries in there
<infinity> rsalveti: Might want something in debian/rules that detects 64-bit binaries and forcefully removes them, in case a new one slips by.
<rsalveti> infinity: yeah, I'm not removing your seds
<xnox> rsalveti: better to include something that cjwatson posted. find debian/android-emulator | xargs file | grep 'ELF 64' and rm them.
<xnox> (pseudo code)
<rsalveti> xnox: yeah, it's just the emulator actually, as we already disabled the opengl libraries
<rsalveti> xnox: we need to also have a package for amd64 in there, but we first need to fix the android build system to only build it for one arch
<rsalveti> currently it tries to build for both i386 and amd64 even if you don't have the dependencies around
<bdmurray> RAOF: are you using sru-review to release uploads?  I noticed the package version number wasn't in one of your "Please test proposed package" comments
<RAOF> bdmurray: I am indeed using sru-review.
<bdmurray> RAOF: hunh I was looking at this comment - https://bugs.launchpad.net/glipper/+bug/1203888/comments/33
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1203888 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "appindicator ignores menu entries after having sent the menu to the indicator" [High,Fix committed]
<RAOF> bdmurray: Oh! *That* one was not done via sru-review, because sru-review can't review syncs from crazy Ayatana PPAs.
<bdmurray> RAOF: oh, right PPAs makes sense
<tjaalton> soqt failed to build on armhf, which then blocks visp from building, which is aiui the only missing bit for libav transition?
<tjaalton> hmm, could be fixed with the new mesa
<tjaalton> nope
<infinity> tjaalton: It's always failed on armhf..
<infinity> tjaalton: And so has visp.
<infinity> tjaalton: You may need to improve your britney debugging skills. ;)
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-21
<tjaalton> apparently :)
<tjaalton> so, the libav/samba migration is blocked by libewf breaking the build of guymager
<tjaalton> the version from experimental fails as well
<tjaalton> no updates upstream
<tjaalton> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=713711
<ubot2> Debian bug 713711 in src:guymager "guymager: FTBFS: libewf.h:35:21: fatal error: libbfio.h: No such file or directory" [Serious,Open]
<tjaalton> i'll try building libewf with the old api
<tjaalton> no dice
<tjaalton> so, remove guymager until it's fixe?
<tjaalton> +d
<jpds> Could somebody poke netcfg into precise-proposed?
<jpds> I've already verified that it fixes the problem locally.
<xnox> tjaalton: remove guymager, or demote it to -proposed (move source & binaries into -proposed, such that it's still in the archive, but no longer blocks migrations)
<infinity> xnox: I've been keeping an eye on that.
<tjaalton> xnox: yeah
<tjaalton> uploaded rebuilds of simgear & osgearth
<tjaalton> now the list is down to libewf/libfreenect/xmount/sleuthkit
<xnox> infinity: the next step in libav saga is to build openscenegraph against GLES on armhf, as it's very sad to be GL miss-aligned with Qt.
<tjaalton> indeed
<infinity> xnox: Why should that matter?  It wasn't build on armhf before.
<infinity> (I mean, I'm all for fixing bugs along the way, but openscenegraph/armhf shouldn't be blocking the migration)
<xnox> tjaalton: also note that new libav, drops "ffmpeg" package altogether and one is suppose to use libav-utils or some-such. That means anything depends or rdepends on ffmpeg needs changes to use libav-utils instead.
<xnox> infinity: oh, ok. i somehow was under impression that it did build in the past.
 * infinity notes there is no "libav-utils" package...
<tjaalton> -tools
<xnox> well whatever it's called =)
<xnox> infinity: in bug #1253071 i've picked up 7 packages that were removed from testing for libav migration in debian.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1253071 in zoneminder (Ubuntu) "demote to proposed for libav transition (removed from testing in Debian)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253071
<xnox> we do have a few more (-0ubuntuX versions)
<infinity> This is where I wish britney blocks could take a version.
<infinity> (essentially, to simulate an RC bug)
<xnox> infinity: well we do have blocking transition bug tag.
<infinity> Because if I demote these before the transition is done, they'll migrate back in, rather than the transition doing so. :P
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, I don't like using bugs for this, even though Colin did go and do that work.
 * infinity shrugs.
<infinity> I guess we could just add the tag to this meta-bug here, and I can not close the tasks when I demote.
<xnox> infinity: yeap. that's what I did. (added tag with a comment)
<infinity> Then close the bugs out when the transition is done, since they'll be blocked by deps at that point.
<xnox> infinity: i will.
<Laney> Could someone remove evolution-mapi from trusty-release please?
<Laney> It got caught up with openchange
<infinity> "got caught up with"?
<tjaalton> xnox: hmm, should libav-tools provide ffmpeg?
<infinity> Laney: You might need to expand your request here.  There's already an evolution-mapi in trusty-proposed, what's the rationale for trying to break the one in -release before that migrates?
<xnox> tjaalton: no, because the command line name is different =/ i do think that libav-tools should ship ffmpeg symlink and do "profices: ffmpeg" it would make the world a better place.
<tjaalton> yeah
<seb128> infinity, we don't want to lock the openchange and evolution-data-server transitions together
<Laney> infinity: That one won't migrate until openchange is done
<seb128> infinity, evolution-mapi is involved in both
<Laney> Would rather let evolution & friends through and then mapi can return in a little while once whoever has finished the openchange transition
<seb128> what Laney says ;-)
<xnox> i think you want to demote it to -proposed =)
<infinity> And when I break the news that evolution appears to be tied up in libav and samba? :P
<infinity> xnox: Can't demote, there's already an upload in proposed to transition it.
<xnox> =(
<seb128> infinity, you mean person!
<seb128> samba is through exchange or something?
<seb128> how come libav?
<infinity> No idea.  Don't feel like unwinding it right now, but it clearly is.
<seb128> shrug
<Laney> Is it?
<infinity> I'm pretty confused by why you care about this openchange transition, though.  It has, uhm, 1 rdep.  Which is evolution-mapi.  Which is transitioned.
<infinity> That's not much of a "transition".
<tjaalton> it's one of the rdepends blocked by either libewf or libav that samba needs, which then block openchange & sssd
<seb128> infinity, I wonder if that's the one that makes us get samba in the mix :p
<infinity> Anyhow, patience or help are both better than people trying to game the system to get their pet uploads through.
<seb128> it's not really gaming anything
<seb128> it's just that it makes sense to transition chunks when we can
<infinity> By removing packages? :)
<infinity> That's not, strictly speaking, transitioning.
<seb128> drop the "s" there :p
<infinity> Not if it's a package we intend to keep.  Cause now you need to keep tabs on it to make sure it gets back in.
<infinity> So, your transition isn't done.
<infinity> Anyhow.  There's no reason I see to do this.  The current transitions aren't breaking britney's logic or anything.  They're just not done.
<seb128> right, keeping stuff in proposed for weeks and increasing the stack of things sitting in proposed can get in the way or getting work done/stuff landing though
<seb128> but agreed, better if we can finish the samba&co transitions this week
<seb128> is that likely to happen?
<infinity> Seems plausible that we can polish off libav in pretty short order.
<infinity> Which will make everything else fall out.
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> Including evolution-mapi.
<infinity> Right.
<xnox> Laney: is gstreamer 1.0 transition done? can we remove gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg?
<Laney> So as it's going to be fixed anyway, I don't understand why it's a particular problem to cut off a part of the transition. But whatever.
<Laney> xnox: doesn't it have rdeps?
<Laney> * gallery-app [amd64 armhf i386]  (for gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg)
<Laney> !!!
<infinity> Laney: Stop viewing it from the unique snowflake position, and look at it if every upload made had a rider attached that said "Oh, and please delete this package too, it'll get fixed later, so it's all good".
<Laney> If a fix weren't known I'd agree, but this package is already fixed and we know how to make it transition
<infinity> While I hear arguments like "wouldn't it be nice to do the transition in chunks", what I'm actually hearing is "wouldn't it be nice to get evolution in", and you're not exactly the only people who want a package in, and where it could be fixed by removing another package or two.
<xnox> Laney: ph =) gallery-app..... hm. is there a gstreamer1.0-ffmpeg? I don't see one in the archive.
<xnox> (or rather gstreamer1.0-libav)
<Laney> yes
<Laney> you guessed the package name
<xnox> excellent. so those rdeps should be transitioned to that one then.
<xnox> =)
<seb128> infinity, I'm not sure to be constructive to say "one person is blocked so we should block everybody else"
<seb128> infinity, I would think that it's better to unblock as many people as we can so those can go on with their work
<cjwatson> We have similar goals and different approaches
<infinity> Or people could help with transitions instead of arguing on IRC about why they shouldn't have to.
<cjwatson> The entire point of the +1 maintenance team is to unblock people as much as possible ...
<seb128> infinity, sure some people have some special interest, that's fine, why should we block touch work to land because some libav universe rdepends didn't get transitionned yet?
<cjwatson> (for instance)
<Laney> Oh I'm not making an argument like that
<infinity> seb128: We're not blocking anything from landing.  Just from migrating to -release.
<seb128> cjwatson, well, sometimes transitions are not easy and take some time, I agree with the goal, it doesn't mean we should get things through in chunck when we can
<Laney> My whole point in this case is that the package is transitioned already
<Laney> It's removing an entanglement, nothing else
<cjwatson> The experience of users of the archive is better if transitions are maximally completed
<Laney> (well, and the package from the release pocket, obviously :P)
<infinity> But hey, that goes back to a much older argument, where people seem to think they can't work until their previous work is in the release pocket or an "image".
<seb128> sure, they are better
<cjwatson> guymager, though; that's a hard one, I'm inclined to agree with xnox that it should be demoted since that was sitting around for a large chunk of last cycle and resisted multiple attempts to fix it
<infinity> No one's actually being blocked from working here.
<infinity> cjwatson: guymager needs to go, yes.  That's a different story entirely.
<cjwatson> Let me attack a few of those and see if the transition falls into more pieces from that
<infinity> cjwatson: If you want.  I was about to look at it all, given context and bug #1253071
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1253071 in zoneminder (Ubuntu) "block migration & demote to proposed for libav transition (removed from testing in Debian)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253071
<cjwatson> infinity: OK, fair enough
<cjwatson> All yours
<infinity> If any of these have rdeps, though (*cough*gallery-app*cough*), this gets messy.
<xnox> infinity: i am fixing that....
<seb128> infinity, not yet, I just disagree on the statement that it's wrong on principle to kick out a non essential package to allow to unblock a transition
<infinity> xnox: You're porting gallery-app to gst1.0-libav?
<cjwatson> It's not wrong on principle, and we do it, but it requires careful consideration rather than it being the first resort.
<xnox> infinity: hm, not yet, maybe don't demote that one for now.
<infinity> seb128: Everyone's definition of non-essential is different.  It's absolutely wrong in principle to sacrifice random packages, it's a reasonable EXCEPTION to do it when other options seem unavailable.
<xnox> Laney: are there raisins why gallery-app is not on gst1.0 yet?
<Laney> Don't ask me
<infinity> cjwatson: I like how we made seemingly opposing statements and said the same thing.  Bravo.
<cjwatson> Heh, yeah
<cjwatson> But yeah, seb128, you need to be careful about what arguments you're making because there are archive admins who'd consider touch non-essential.
<cjwatson> So I don't think you want to set that precedent.
<seb128> cjwatson, infinity: right, I agree with that, I think in this case dropping evolution-mapi temporary if needed would be an ok compromise
<xnox> bug
<xnox> bug #1221968
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1221968 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "GStreamer 1.0 port of video thumbnailing" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221968
<Laney> Please try not to assume bad faith on my part.
<xnox> Laney: looks like there is a bug & branch in progress =) life is good.
<seb128> cjwatson, right, I was listing touch randomly, I can as well say desktop work ... but I think some of us have a different personal opinion/cursor on what should be the focus (e.g on whether it's right that packages used by 0.01% of users can slow down work that benefit 40% of users))... but that's not new and not something we are going to agree on, so let's not discuss it more
<Laney> xnox: Indeed, might take a while though
<cjwatson> My entire position is that I want to take approaches that don't involve ever having the argument about whether something is 0.01% or not :-)
<doko> now there are teams who don't send people for +1 maintenance ...
<cjwatson> Because that argument is boring and nonproductive
<infinity> cjwatson: As opposed to all the exciting and productive arguing we do?
<cjwatson> Totally
<seb128> sorry about that, you are right
 * seb128 goes back to work
<Laney> You'll note that I didn't make that argument, and indeed I've spoken against it in the past
<Laney> Not going to convince anyone though, so yeah.
<seb128> cjwatson, and yeah, in an ideal world I agree with you, in practice we end up with delays (even if it's not the end of the world I agree)
<infinity> Right, let's all sit down to a virtual beer, resolve the libav transition, and pretend no one argued about evolution cause it'll migrate anyway. :P
<seb128> Laney, don't worry, I don't think anyone put words in your mouth there
<seb128> Laney, I'm the one doing that argument ;-)
<seb128> infinity, sounds like a plan ;-)
<Laney> seb128: Right, I think I was making a different argument to you.
<Laney> carry on people
<seb128> Laney, right, sorry for hijacking yours with mine :p
<rtg> infinity, please drop kick precise linux-firmware into existence.
<infinity> rtg: Looking.
<rtg> infinity, just uploaded one, but I noticed a version is stalled in proposed.
<infinity> rtg: The one in proposed never got anyone verifying the one bug...
<rtg> yeah the HWE guys are sometimes not good about that. (or maybe I forgot to subscribe the SRU team)
<rtg> nope, looks I did the right thing
<infinity> rtg: Erm, this new one.  Did you mean to have the patch there as well as the files it creates?
<rtg> shit
<infinity> I'll take that as a no? :)
<rtg> infinity, reject and I'll do a better clean
<rtg> doh! what a dufus
<infinity> rtg: Anyhow, after you clean it up, if you want to reupload with dpkg-genchanges -v1.79.7 I'll just accept it over the current one, and you can get both bugs verified.
<infinity> (You'll want a -S on that too)
<rtg> infinity, uploaded. should appear in a sec.
<infinity> Holy crap, someone just submitted a patch to fix libglib-object-introspection-perl on big-endian arches.  I didn't expect that to happen in my lifetime.
<infinity> cjwatson: My GTalk plugin is hating me something fierce right now and crashing in a loop.  I might need to reboot or something equally windowsish before the Release session in 2m.
<infinity> slangasek / stgraber: ^-- Whoever was planning to attend that.
<rtg> infinity, it the rick spencer show for the next hour
<cjwatson> yeah, you have an hour
<cjwatson> libglib-object-introspection-perl> blimey
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, I missed the hour in between.
<infinity> Shiny.
<rtg> yeah, that caught me yesterday
<rtg> infinity, thanks
<infinity> rtg: de rien
<slangasek> infinity: how's your gtalk plugin?  Also, please join #ubuntu-uds-core-2
<infinity> slangasek: It's crap, but we'll see how it survives.  Also multitasking a bit.
<infinity> (Which will make it worse, whee)
<rtg> infinity, linux_3.12.0-4.10 et al is in the pipe
<bdmurray> slangasek: is it just me or does SRU'ing duplicity for Lucid seem like a waste of time?
<slangasek> bdmurray: hum, yeah, I would reject that for lucid unless there's some critical dataloss bug
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-22
<robru> xnox, what's the deal with libpinyin4? i can't install it (even with -proposed enabled)
<infinity> robru: Looks installible here.  Unless you mean in conjunction with what you already have installed?
<infinity> robru: It breaks libpinyin2, so you'd need to wait for the transition to be complete there.
<robru> infinity, well I have a freshly flashed mako with image 28. libpinyin4 is literally the first thing i'm trying to install. just says 'E: Package 'libpinyin4' has no installation candidate'
<infinity> Oh, no installation candidate means it's not in your sources...
<infinity> apt-get update? :P
<robru> $ grep proposed /etc/apt/sources.list
<robru> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ trusty-proposed main restricted
<robru> deb-src http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ trusty-proposed main restricted
<robru> I updated 5 times trying to fix this!
<infinity> It's probably in universe.
<robru> ah
<infinity> Which it likely shouldn't be.  I'll check and fix.
<infinity> But for now, sed -i -e 's/main/main universe/' /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update
<infinity> Err, no, it really should be in universe.
<infinity> (And is)
<robru> infinity, ok, got it, thanks.
<xnox> infinity: ubuntu-keyboard is the last one that didn't transition to libpinyin4, i've ported it to libpinyin4 and it's been merged into lp:ubuntu-keyboard. this the 3rd time i'm being pinged about "libpinyin4" is not installable.
<infinity> xnox: I guess archive components are a hard concept? :)
<xnox> infinity: who knew?! =) i was asked about them at the interview.... granted i was interviewed by cjwatson  / slangasek.
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> robru: why are you installing from -proposed?  hopefully only for test builds, and not on your actual system
<robru> slangasek, yeah, i'm testing the next version of ubuntu-keyboard and it has a hard dep on a version of libpinyin that is only in -proposed.
<robru> slangasek, testing on my mako i mean, not on my laptop.
<slangasek> robru: ok :)
<robru> xnox, the error message is not exactly helpful.
<xnox> robru: what can i say =) i didn't write apt =)
<robru> xnox, WELL MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE THOUGHT OF THAT 20 YEARS AGO, HUH!?!?!?!
<robru> ;-)
<robru> xnox, yeah, dunno. i just woke this morning with instructions to test the new ubuntu-keyboard, which was tricky to install. had no idea you'd been pinged previously
<infinity> robru: I'm not sure how the error message could be more helpful.
<infinity> robru: It can't tell you about packaged it doesn't know about.
<infinity> s/packaged/packages/
<robru> infinity, it might say 'Perhaps this package is from universe?' or it might say 'check your archive components' or something. 'not installable' when i can see the package is in -proposed and i can see -proposed is in my sources.list is unhelpful and infuriating
<infinity> robru: And if you ask for a package that just doesn't exist, that error becomes more unhelpful than the current one.
<infinity> (Which is probably the usual cause of it appearing for normal people)
<robru> infinity, when a website is down and you try to load it in firefox, it lists possible reasons. 'this site might be down, your connection might be broken / etc'. apt could easily do something similar.
<infinity> (There are also things that, for better or worse, parse that output and act on it)
<infinity> I'm dubious that the set of "people who know what an archive component is" and "people who don't know that apt can't see packages it can't see" has much overlap.
<infinity> And spelling it out for users who don't know what a component is doesn't seem like a sane thing to put in a terse terminal error message.
<ScottK> infinity: "There's a problem, and if you haven't figured it out, you're too stupid to understand the explanation.  Have a nice day."
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-24
 * xnox giggles at exploded components-missmatches =)
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, I noticed that. :P
<infinity> xnox: Also, reuploaded your phonon fix.
<xnox> infinity: picky =)
<infinity> xnox: I am.
<infinity> Depending and suggesting the same thing seemed a bit wrong. :P
<xnox> infinity: true. BTW what are your thoughts on removing openwalnut? it's blocking libav9 transition & boost1.53 removal.
<xnox> .... note that boost1.55 got released upstream \o/
<infinity> Friggin' boost.
<infinity> Can we port 99% of the boost rdeps to pure C++11?
<xnox> infinity: i was thinking to start the crusade.
<infinity> xnox: I can follow in Debian's footsteps and demote openwalnut.  Was it on that meta bug?
<xnox> infinity: alternatively use something like acc and start tracking stable api/abi. E.g. most of the libs are actually compatible.
<xnox> infinity: openwalnut was in boost1.53 bug. let me add it to libav9 meta bug as well.
 * infinity adds an openwalnut task to the bug.
<xnox> i'm slow today =)
<xnox> infinity: well there is openwalnut in -proposed, so really it is removal from trusty-release.
<xnox> in -proposed it FTBFS.
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, I noticed that when the copy was rejected. :P
<infinity> Hrm, you have mplayer marked for demotion, but isn't it meant to be completely replaced by mplayer2?
<infinity> Bah, no transitional package, so I guess not.
<xnox> infinity: what's left in samba4 transition? add "samba4/windbind4" transitional package in src:samba & remove src:samba4?
<infinity> Not sure, I've been paying more attention to toolchain stuff the last day or two.
<xnox> infinity: =) thanks for that. fixed kfreebsd is committed upstream & uploaded to experimental.
<infinity> Oh, yay, there's a rivet delayed NMU for yaml-cpp.  Now someone just needs to fix opencolorio.
<infinity> Oh, derp.  grive needs a new build-dep.
<xnox> infinity: where did you see yaml-cpp?
<infinity> xnox: In excuses/output?
<xnox> ah rivet.
<infinity> xnox: It's been hung up on rivet and opencolorio needing porting for a while.
<infinity> xnox: rivet's now fixed in the DELAYED queue, so just need opencolorio.
<xnox> infinity: yeah, but it's hard. i've been considering to re-introduce yaml-cpp 0.3.x instead.
<infinity> For one package?
<infinity> That's literally the only one now...
<xnox> infinity: well, original colorio embeds yaml-cpp 0.3.x tarball and compiles it with hidden visibility....
<xnox> i think i have pushed libav9 transition as far as I could. There are now only a handfull of uninstallable packages: fgrun kmediafactory kx11grab (FTBFS, remove/demote to -proposed?), mythtv (needs to call avconv instead of ffmpeg, but FTBFS), psychtoolbox-3 (remove from -release, in -proposed it FTBFS willing to start glew transition), samba/samba4 (samba needs dummy transitional packages, to take over samba4). And that should be all.
<xnox> infinity: cjwatson: ^
<infinity> xnox: Also, gallery-app...
<xnox> infinity: it doesn't show up as uninstallable. the fix is committed in lp:gallery-app to drop -ffmpeg depends.
<xnox> infinity: it's not released into ubuntu-archive, pending running autopilot tests to check that they don't regress after that dep is dropped.
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-17
<bzoltan> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> bzoltan: pong
<bzoltan> bdmurray:  I was told that you are the right person to ask if I want the ubuntu-sdk team to be bug supervisor for the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<bdmurray> bzoltan: packages in ubuntu don't have bug supervisors, only Ubuntu as a whole does. What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<ogra_> bzoltan, you can subscribe the team to all bugmail for that package though (IIRC)
<bdmurray> ogra_: yes, that's true via this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+subscribe
<bzoltan> bdmurray:  I want my whole team to be able to set teh severity and assign the bug to anybody from the team
<bdmurray> bzoltan: then you want to have a look at this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl#Requirements_for_Teams
<bzoltan> bdmurray:  all met... our team is doing it on the lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit right now. All members report to me and signed the code
<bdmurray> bzoltan: okay great, there is also an application process "One of the team's administrators should e-mail the team's application to ubuntu-bugcontrol AT lists.launchpad.net. ..."
<bzoltan> bdmurray:  I will do that
<rbasak> Can somebody review/accept juju-core binNEW in trusty-proposed please?
<mdeslaur> can someone please accept xchat-gnome-indicator? it also needs to go to main, and xchat-indicator demoted to universe
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-18
<ypwong> arges, hi
<ypwong> arges, when you have time, could you help to review the trusty SRU of systemd for bug 1339998? we need it for OEM projects, thanks.
<ubot2> bug 1339998 in HWE Next trusty "[Dell Latitude 12 Rugged Extreme 7204] Microphone mute key does not work" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339998
<ypwong> arges, and also ubuntukylin-theme for bug 1329262, thanks
<ubot2> bug 1329262 in Ubuntu Kylin trusty "plymouth message --text doesn't work with ubuntukylin-theme" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329262
<arges> ypwong: sure. will review this today
<chiluk> RAOF, arges, infinity can one of you do my sru?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1391662
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1391662 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "mount.nfs does not downgrade NFS version when connecting to dual-stack NFS server" [Medium,In progress]
<arges> chiluk: i'm sitting next to you, you could have asked me in person
<ypwong> arges, thanks a lot!
<chiluk> I was giving infinity and RAOF the opportunity to show you up.
<arges> ah
<arges> ypwong: i see the ubuntukylin-theme was accepted into trusty/proposed; have you tested this package already?
<ypwong> arges, already testing by shijing, in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1329262/comments/6. Her comment was not very clear on that but she tested with the proposed package on trusty
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1329262 in Ubuntu Kylin trusty "plymouth message --text doesn't work with ubuntukylin-theme" [Critical,Triaged]
<arges> ypwong: ok
<ogra_> i turned the system-image importer temporary off ... since we need to do a coordinaterd landing for some custom tarball changes in the phone ...
<ogra_> system-image importer is back on
<rbasak> Can somebody review/accept juju-core binNEW in trusty-proposed please?
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-19
<Riddell> how come there's no livefs build logs for vivid? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/
<Riddell> have they moved somewhere?
<cjwatson> Riddell: They're stored in LP now
<Riddell> gosh, clever
<cjwatson> We need a web index of +livefs pages, but you're probably looking for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/kubuntu
<cjwatson> (And some way to get at older build logs ... they're all there but you have to use the API at present to find them)
<Riddell> lovely, thanks
<cjwatson> Riddell: Actually, the easiest way to find a given livefs build log is to follow the link from the top of the appropriate cd-build-logs file
<cjwatson> e.g. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/kubuntu/vivid/daily-live-20141119.log
<Riddell> ah clever
<ogra_> turning off the system-image importer for a coordinated ubuntu-touch milestone build
<ogra_> system-image importer re-enabled
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-20
<kaxing> got some questions about old-releases, does anyone know who should I contact?
<apw> kaxing, i would think if they are too long for here then the release team mailing list ubuntu-release@l.u.c
<kaxing> apw, okay, thank you
<teward> any chance I can get a sponsor to actually look at an SRU that's been in the queue for almost 3 weeks?
<teward> s/almost/over/
<Riddell> teward: is needs approved by ~ubuntu-sru
<ScottK> So do we really want BOTH libav and ffmpeg in the archive?
<ScottK> We've just managed that for vivid and we ought to think about it.
<cjwatson> Personally I'd prefer to be as close to sync with Debian on this as possible.  This stack is enough of a pain as it is without that.
<ScottK> Debian now has both in Sid.
<ScottK> Only libav will ship with Jessie.
<Riddell> stgraber: I asked for a kubuntu rebuild this morning and it still hasn't happened, I suspect something is up on isotracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds
<Laney> I think there's a missing cron entry
 * Laney edits
<stgraber> Laney: misisng rebuild-requests for vivid?
<Laney> yep
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-21
<tjaalton> yo, the above ^ is pretty important
<tjaalton> already verified on trusty
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-16
<yofel> erm, how come e-c-m was moved to core?
<yofel> Laney: thanks (didn't see your message over the weekend). I wonder why the bot didn't report any packageset changes, but looking at the ACL it does seem to have done what I wanted.
<ogra_> whats e-c-m and which of the 100 "core" images do you mean ?
<yofel> [queuebot] Packageset: Removed extra-cmake-modules from kubuntu in xenial
<yofel> [queuebot] Packageset: Added extra-cmake-modules to core in xenial
<ogra_> (snappy ... or infinity's minimal ubuntu-core ...  etc )
<ogra_> ah, not sure what core in this context is then ... that name is so overloaded
<Laney> You think "Packageset:" is not clear?
<ogra_> the initial question didnt say "packageset" sorry
<Laney> yofel: Probably some build dependency
<ogra_> (and it is still to overloaded )
<yofel> Laney: most likely, yeah. What's the appropriate way to get it back? We maintain ECM, so that's a bit of a hindrance.
<cking> hey, can somebody help me with getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms/+bug/1491729/ SRU'd? it's a little bit time sensitive
<infinity> cking: Get apw or rtg or arges to review/sponsor an upload for you, and I'll review it in the queue.
<cking> infinity, yup, ack
<infinity> cking: Interestingly, the lack of dependency/ordering is why we made the nvidia modules all live in a single package.
<infinity> cking: That would have also been an acceptable solution here, perhaps.
<infinity> cking: Not that I mind dkms being extended to be less crap either, if it's testable and well-tested.
<cking> infinity, whatever we do to DKMS, ultimately I'd like to see less of it being used
<infinity> cking: Yeah.  We still need to address the elephant in the room that is enforced module sigs.  We've certainly wasted a lot of hot air on proposed solutions, but I think we still need to decide on a path forward.
 * cking nods
<arges> cking: looking
<cking> infinity, arges has uploaded it for me
<infinity> cking: Ta.  I'm running out to the doctor, but I'll look before EOD.
<cking> infinity, thanks :-)
<infinity> cking: If I fail to, smack me when you start tomorrow. :P
<cking> slap perhaps, smack no
<infinity> cking: Tomayto, tomahto.
<cking> heh
<lamont> infinity: I just uploaded bcache-tools_1.0.7-1~12.04.1 for precise-proposed.  pls to bless (1449099)
<teward> how long is the xenial proposed migration to non-proposed state for autosyncs?
<cjwatson> teward: auto-syncs aren't special for this.
<cjwatson> teward: The whole process just runs as frequently as it can without treading on itself.
<teward> ok
<bdmurray> arges: Could tell me why your sru-review change is needed? If there are two versions of a package in the queue I usually just reject one, then review the other.
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-17
 * apw is suspicious how quiet queuebot is being today ...
<stgraber> FYI, looks like I either messed up the changes files or pending-sru isn't super clever, anyway, all the lxc SRUs should be considered as failed due to a regression in kernel support accidently introduced in all our stable releases (was reported by jibel earlier). It's only affecting kernels higher than 3.2 and lower than 3.8 which didn't get a backported setns patchset, so basically just a few phone kernels running the outdated android ke
<stgraber> I reported the issue upstream and we'll be tagging new bugfix releases as soon as that's landed which I'll push as SRUs to replace the current set.
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-18
<lamont> arges: around?  can I poke you to process bcache-tools/precise-proopsed out of NEW?
<lamont> that way, I can test it and confirm it.
<arges> lamont: yes
<arges> lamont: looking
<lamont> ta
<lamont> arges: and then there's bug 1515661
<arges> lamont: so this works with precise/3.2 or do you need to use the lts-trusty kernel
<arges> bcache that is
<lamont> bcache needs the kernel module that hasn't been backported to the precise kernel
<lamont> which is acceptable, in that we can document taht you have to use hwe-t kernel
<lamont> tbf, I haven't actually checked the stock precise kernel.  let me do that for giggles, but I'm 99% certain that it'll tell me to jump in a lake
<arges> lamont: so just to be clear, hwe-t works? or you have to use an out of tree module build?
<lamont> hwe-t is demonstrated to work
<arges> lamont: ok ok
<lamont> though it did require me to use 1515661's kernel/initrd
<lamont> which actually means that really testing stock precise with any hope of success needs 1515661 to land along with bcache-tools, and a new daily image...
<arges> lamont: so ideally for cloud-initramfs-tools we need bug 1236380 to be verified as well and it should cook in -proposed for 7 days
 * lamont pokes smoser about that
<arges> infinity: ^^^ since you did the acceptance, is this one of those high prio things we should push out sooner than later? cloud-initramfs-tools in precise
<lamont> arges: it's a blocker for maas1.9, which will rc2 this week, if I'm understanding things correctly
<arges> lamont: ok good to know
<arges> i think at a minimum getting bug 1236380 verified should be done
<lamont> arges: so... 1236380 is actually "not fixed, but not regressing anything" -- I'll be updating it shortly with what I think is an actual diff
<arges> lamont: ok appreciate it
<lamont> but I don't know that we need to reject the promotion on that account
<lamont> arges: and I've been schooled.
 * lamont doesn't actuallyhave anything to test that with, so it's semi problematic
<lamont> and I misread the code.
<lamont> arges: trying to make a machine that loves it enoug to exercise that code.  as a side note, regression is highly unlikey, in that every trusty cloud boot since early 2014 has been exercising this very code.
<arges> lamont: ack. also not sure if some maas people could also verify too. i'd think some arm hardware might run into this issue more frequently?
<arges> but then again probably not running precise
<lamont> arges: tbf, I am one of the maas people.
<lamont> but yeah, seeing what I can see
<arges> lamont: ah. : )
<infinity> arges: I don't mind it being fasttracked, if they prove they've tested the three bits that changed.
<arges> infinity: ack
 * lamont finds a laptop that netboots
<lamont> arges: and yeah, stupid sd cards shows up as sdb on the both of hte machines I can test with, so no go for my testing.
<arges> lamont: ok
<lamont> otoh, I'm willing to believe that it's at least no worse than the prior code wrt 1236380
<arges> lamont: ok made a note in the bug to please re-open if verification fails. thanks for attempting to verify this one
<lamont> ta
<arges> lamont: bcache-tools accepted, so once that hits the archive you can verify.
<lamont> arges: woot
 * lamont looks forward to dropping his ppa and associated hackery from his last test
<lamont> arges: will test in several minutes, since I see it released
 * stgraber pokes queuebot, there should be two more of those :)
<lamont> can I sweet talk someone into letting django-piston3 out of NEW? (xenial)
<stgraber> Laney, micahg: updated lxc backport in trusty-backports queue (two cherry-picks from upstream)
<micahg> stgraber: looking
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-19
 * lamont is curious why bcache-tools/precise-proposed is "pending publication" still, when the binaries were accepted 17 hours ago..  Do the binaries still need NEW processing or something?
<rbasak> lamont: yes: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue
<lamont> rbasak: wonderful url.  thanks.  now I just need to find me an AA..
 * rbasak throws something into NEW too
<rbasak> ^^ this is renamed from nagios-plugins. It'll presumably need overriding to main?
<cjwatson> lamont: done
<lamont> ta
<sil2100> Hello everyone! I disabled the system-image importer temporarily
<sil2100> Will re-enable after image promotion
<cjwatson> Laney: aha, cheers for fixing ltt-control
<cjwatson> Laney: gdnsd is I think the other bit
<xnox> i forgot to ask, but i assume we are merging from unstable, rather than testing for the LTS.
<xnox> cause we are good like that.
<cjwatson> Yes.
<Laney> cjwatson: ah, bah, didn't notice that one
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, we gave up on the whole sync-from-testing thing, it caused more issues than it solved, and having our own britney deal with most of what we were trying to solve.
<teward> infinity: hello!  You indicated that I should talk to you at a later time regarding the electrum retroactive 'dummy'fication of the package?  If you're busy I'll bother you another day :)
<infinity> teward: I'm always busy, so that's not the best factor in deciding when to bug me.
<teward> :P
<infinity> teward: Did you get all debdiffy and come up with what you think is a sane plan?
<teward> infinity: yeah, except THAT bug got duped to the original bug
<teward> rather than kept separate
<teward> (so the 'blacklist' bug shows as the master, and I don't have access for some reason to undo it)
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/electrum/+bug/1499094 was the "replace with dummy packages" bug.  the related was the blacklist and removal from W-series bug
<infinity> teward: Ahh, well, we can flip that around.
<infinity> teward: Or undup them entirely.
<teward> mathew-hodson...
<teward> hmm
<teward> well they're not on any dev team just messing with bugs and their bug control
<teward> I'd undupe them IMO
<teward> THERE's the undupe button it didn't show previously
<teward> attached to the bug i linked were debdiffs for review (essentially emulating what was done with bitcoin)
<infinity> teward: Done.
<teward> infinity: thanks.
<teward> they only 'recently' got addressed in the sponsoring queue... nobody goes to check on series nominations apparently
<teward> then closed as a dupe of the original blacklist-and-remove bug (which didn't seem the correct approach to me)
<teward> s/got addressed in/landed on/
<Laney> infinity: Want to promote libfuture-perl libstruct-dumb-perl libio-async-perl for lintian?
<infinity> Laney: I would like nothing more.
<Laney> Happy to please, then
<Laney> cjwatson: gdnsd uploaded, thanks for the heads up
<lamont> can someone process django-piston3 binaries out of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue and into reality?
<cjwatson> lamont: are python*-django-piston3-dbg meant to actually contain useful content of some kind?
<cjwatson> they kinda don't right now
<lamont> cjwatson: can I get away with calling that a bug?
<lamont> because, yeah, prolly
<lamont> maybe
<cjwatson> probably, it's not directly harmful
<lamont> ta
<coreycb> bdmurray, can you promote ceilometer from vivid-proposed?
<bdmurray> coreycb: it doesn't seem to be tagged verification-done yet
<coreycb> bdmurray, ok I'll tag it, it's been verified
<coreycb> bdmurray, it's tagged now, thanks
<bdmurray> okay, there you go
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-20
<robru> stgraber: thanks for merging!
<xnox> lsb went from arch:any -> arch:all could it please be "decrufted"? It's currently stuck in britney saying "old binaries left on <arch:any>"
<cjwatson> xnox: Hmmmm.  I think that's likely a bug in britney.py:merge_binaries (the partial suite handling is very very very delicate and there are some corner cases).  I don't think it can be decrufted at the moment - the best approach is to get a member of ~ubuntu-release to force it
<xnox> cjwatson, right. would removing arch:any binaries from -release make things better? there are no rdepends on them.
<xnox> cjwatson, where is britney code? surely it can inspect source package and notice any->all change.
<cjwatson> xnox: it's not that simple (tm)
<cjwatson> lp:~ubuntu-release/britney/britney2-ubuntu
<cjwatson> xnox: oh, if there are no rdepends, that would probably work around it, yes, although horrible
<cjwatson> one sec
<xnox> (there are no rdepends on the arch:any packages, all of which are dropped)
<cjwatson> xnox: OK, removed
<xnox> cjwatson, thanks that did the trick and triggered a world of tests =)
<cjwatson> It did indeed
<xnox> no powerpc builds for today? =(
<lamont> where would I go to find out why https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-django/1.8.5-2ubuntu1 is still sitting in xenial-proposed, instead of actually making it into xenial?
<rbasak> lamont: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html in the first instance.
<rbasak> lamont: that looks OK, so
<rbasak> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<rbasak> lamont: that says that the update would make     * amd64: mumble-django, python-django-mumble uninstallable.
<rbasak> lamont: documentation for the future at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration but that's the answer to your specific case
<lamont> rbasak: thanks for both versions of the answer!
<rbasak> You're welcome!
<roaksoax> barry: so we have python-django1.8 in -proposed, blocked on a package in universe that depends on python-django << 1.8. It seems unmaintained upstream, but seems to support 1.7... what should we done in that case ?
<barry> roaksoax: which package is that?
<roaksoax> barry: mumble-django
<roaksoax> that's the source
<roaksoax> python-django-mumble
<rbasak> Looks like mumble-django was kicked out of testing in Debian 415 days ago
<roaksoax> https://bitbucket.org/Svedrin/mumble-django/src/ed55b15dd108acc2cb01102d0f7630a9fd676b4a?at=default -> last commit seems to only have added support to django 1.7
<roaksoax> in 2014
<roaksoax> other than that seems pretty much unmaintained
<barry> rbasak: so i guess we should kick it out of ubuntu too then
<rbasak> I agree but I presume that the release team needs to make the call?
<barry> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.packages.voip.devel/25584
<barry> was it that long ago?
<rbasak> https://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mumble-django.html was what I was using
<rbasak> Does the removed from testing email autoamtically repeat?
<barry> oh, looks like it does
<barry> it keeps trying to migrate to testing
<rbasak> Oh, it kept migrating to testing
<rbasak> And being kicked out
<barry> yeah
<rbasak> Which seems odd
<rbasak> But whichever way, it doesn't look like it's being looked after in Debian
<barry> right, so i guess ubuntu-release does need to kick it out.  maybe file a bug on the srcpkg in ubuntu?
<rbasak> It'd probably be polite to file a bug upstream asking for Django 1.8 support as I don't see one.
<barry> that too
<roaksoax> barry: but in the menatime, I'm happy to file a bug to remove that package
<barry> roaksoax: thanks
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-21
<cjwatson> pitti: the python-pip SRU in progress wasn't released for xenial because of python-virtualenv regressions; these turn out to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/python-virtualenv/+bug/1626201 which you had a hand in.  Can we wave python-pip through?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1626201 in python-virtualenv (Ubuntu Xenial) "missing python*-dev and gcc dependencies" [Low,Triaged]
<pitti> cjwatson: ah right, I remember; releasing
<cjwatson> thanks!
<ginggs> pitti: morning! i think blender is the last thing holding up the glew transition. what do you think of removing  2.78.a+dfsg0-1 which FTBFS on ppc64el (in Debian too) and uploading  a no-change rebuild of the previous versions as 2.77.a+dfsg0-9ubuntu1 ?
<pitti> ginggs: I'm also fine with removing the current zesty-release ppc64el package
<ginggs> pitti: ok, but don't we then have to remove a bunch of rdeps?
<pitti> yes, blender-ogrexml-1.9 and morse-simulator
<pitti> (these have no rdepends)
<ginggs> pitti: sounds good to me
<pitti> ginggs: done
<ginggs> pitti: danke!
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, what will that removal fix? glew and openvdb?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm trying hard gdal testsuite for mipp and i386 but it fails and is terribly slowly, not sure what is happening
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest-virt-ssh: WARNING: ssh connection failed. Retrying in 3 seconds...
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, ^^ does this ring a bell or I can assume it is normal?
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: hopefully glew. openvdb should migrate at the same time
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: it's normal as long as it just happens a few times; if the machine takes more than, say, 20 s to boot, that becomes unexpected
<LocutusOfBorg> lets cross fingers
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, it seems stuck since minutes, not seconds
<LocutusOfBorg> but I'll wait some more time
<pitti> right, that one surely is broken
<LocutusOfBorg> is it possible to kick bino/arm64 out? the failure is somewhere related to qt, and the gles/gl incompatibilities I don't know who I have to blame or to fix
<LocutusOfBorg> I might try to patch it, but probably qt needs fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: appstream (xenial-backports/main) [0.9.4-1ubuntu1 => 0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted appstream [source] (xenial-backports) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.2 => 1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:1.6.0-2ubuntu1.1 => 1:1.6.0-2ubuntu1.2] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, I'm trying really harder, but it still fails this mipp stuff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [ppc64el] (xenial-backports/main) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [amd64] (xenial-backports/main) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [i386] (xenial-backports/main) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [armhf] (xenial-backports/main) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [arm64] (xenial-backports/main) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [powerpc] (xenial-backports/main) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [s390x] (xenial-backports/main) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-drivers-common (trusty-proposed/main) [1:0.2.91.11 => 1:0.2.91.12] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-prime (trusty-proposed/main) [0.6.2 => 0.6.2.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<pitti> Logan: mipp/i386 is mostly broken anyway (http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/m/mipp/zesty/i386), I'll just hintit
<pitti> Logan: sorry, not for you, that was for LocutusOfBorg
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, can you please do something wrt such mipp/gdal?
<LocutusOfBorg> oh you did already
<pitti> 12:37:54 pitti | LocutusOfBorg: mipp/i386 is mostly broken anyway (http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/m/mipp/zesty/i386), I'll just hint it
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, the problem is that somewhere it picks up libroj9
<LocutusOfBorg> this is something I need to understand
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why in local zesty i386 it isn't picked up, I have proposed enabled
<LocutusOfBorg> can we please remove libglewmx-dbg from zesty? otherwise I guess glew won't migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> in proposed it is already removed
<cjwatson> that doesn't sound right
<pitti> glewmx is *only* in proposed rightnow
<cjwatson> if it's already removed in zesty-proposed then all that should be needed is for glew and glewmx to migrate together
<cjwatson> or for glew to migrate first
<cjwatson> so it should just be about sorting out the other failures from that big autohint
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why blender is there :/
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll see  it more deeply
<LocutusOfBorg> I never did a transition involving so many packages
<LocutusOfBorg> kodi -.-'
<LocutusOfBorg> please hint boost-defaults
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [amd64] (xenial-backports) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [armhf] (xenial-backports) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [powerpc] (xenial-backports) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [s390x] (xenial-backports) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [arm64] (xenial-backports) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [ppc64el] (xenial-backports) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [i386] (xenial-backports) [0.10.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
<ChrisTownsend> Could I please get someone to reject libertine in zesty-proposed?
<didrocks> ChrisTownsend: hum, I don't see it
<ChrisTownsend> didrocks: Strange.  Maybe bileto removed it automatically when I updated my silo???
<didrocks> could be?
<ChrisTownsend> didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#libertine
<didrocks> ChrisTownsend: ah, it was already accepted
<didrocks> sorry, I thought about the unapproved queue
<ChrisTownsend> didrocks: Ok, no worries, I should have been clear:)
<didrocks> hum, I'll let someone from the SRU team thus, they may have tools to mention the revert on the linked bugs
<ChrisTownsend> didrocks: There is a packaging issue that I'm trying to fix.
<ChrisTownsend> didrocks: So if this is removed, then I can republsih with the correct fix.
<Laney> ChrisTownsend: You can just upload a fixed version over the top
<didrocks> ChrisTownsend: nothing prevents you bumping and pushing a new version
<didrocks> with -v<latest_version_not_in_proposed>
<ChrisTownsend> Laney: didrocks: Ok, thanks.  bileto is giving me grief.  I'll follow up again with a trainguard then.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted procps [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:3.3.10-4ubuntu2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added gce-compute-image-packages to ubuntu-cloud in yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added gce-compute-image-packages to ubuntu-cloud in zesty
<cyphermox> could someone please remove golang-go.crypto/1:0.0~git20161012.0.5f31782-1ubuntu0.16.10.2 from yakkety-proposed?
<infinity> cyphermox: So, juju ends up using a vendored cyrpto instead?
<infinity> Not convinced that's an improvement...
<cyphermox> infinity: yeah, I know :/
<cyphermox> it already was using a vendorized crypto though
<infinity> Yes, with the understanding that it shouldn't be.
<infinity> In retrospect, it should have just been rejected back then.
<cyphermox> yep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmahjongg (yakkety-proposed/universe) [4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: googletest (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.8.0-2]
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: krb5 (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.14.3+dfsg-2 => 1.14.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: krb5 (xenial-proposed/main) [1.13.2+dfsg-5 => 1.13.2+dfsg-5ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exo [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exo [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exo [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exo [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: krb5 (trusty-proposed/main) [1.12+dfsg-2ubuntu5.2 => 1.12+dfsg-2ubuntu5.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-clone-stats [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-clone-buffer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-detect-newline [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-commondir [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-find-cache-dir [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-stream [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-loader-utils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-valid-glob [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pkg-dir [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-remove-trailing-separator [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-set-blocking [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-vali-date [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-replace-ext [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-y18n [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-slash [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> pitti: morning! according to update_excuses, blender is still missing a build on ppc64el and is not considered. I was under the impression the removal you did yesterday would make it a valid candidate
<pitti> ginggs: oh -- I think I removed 2.77.a+dfsg0-9 binaries, but apparently there's still some 2.77.a+dfsg0-9build1 ppc64el binaries somewhere
<pitti>  blender      | 2.77.a+dfsg0-9build1 | zesty-proposed/universe | ppc64el
<pitti> $ remove-package -b -a ppc64el -e 2.77.a+dfsg0-9build1 -m 'unblock glew transition, uninteresting for this arch' blender blender-data blender-dbg
<pitti> Could not find binaries for 'blender/2.77.a+dfsg0-9build1' in zesty .  Exiting.
<pitti> bah, remove-package, what do you want from me
<pitti> ah, -s zesty-proposed; killed
<pitti> ginggs: ^ should work for realz now, sorry
<ginggs> pitti: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sssd (trusty-proposed/main) [1.11.8-0ubuntu0.2 => 1.11.8-0ubuntu0.3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.5 => 1.3.1-1ubuntu10.6] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gst-plugins-bad1.0 (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.8.3-1ubuntu0.1 => 1.8.3-1ubuntu0.2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gstreamer-vaapi (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.8.2-1~ubuntu2 => 1.8.3-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-drivers-common [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:0.2.91.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdrm (xenial-proposed/main) [2.4.67-1ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 2.4.70-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-prime [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.6.2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added dovecot-antispam to ubuntu-server in zesty
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hi!  I'm not sure I understand what this is telling me: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#libertine
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Is there anything to be concerned about or does it just need a review of an admin?
<seb128> hey ChrisTownsend
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Good afternoon:)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hum, I need to have a look
<seb128> libertine-xmir-tools/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: matchbox-window-manager
<seb128> does that binary needs to be in main?
<seb128> that binary = libertine-xmir-tools
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: No
<seb128> k, so I guess it needs to be moved to universe
<seb128> let me have a look
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: At this time, none of the new packages listed there needs to be in main.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I think a few of the libertine binaries are in a main, but most are in universe still.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Thanks
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ahh, since libertine source package is in main, it assumes any new binaries are targeted to main, right?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, no, it's the archive admin who accepts those who decide where to put them, if nothing in main depends on them they should just go to universe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exo [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exo [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exo [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exo [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted voctomix-outcasts [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3+git20161119-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted voctomix-outcasts [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3+git20161119-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, hi, sbuild testsuite is sad, can you please hint it?
<LocutusOfBorg> installing buildd with no configuration makes the systemd daemon fail
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-clone-buffer [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-commondir [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-find-cache-dir [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-valid-glob [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pkg-dir [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-replace-ext [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-slash [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-y18n [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> I think this is expected and the same in Debian, I don't see reason for starting buildd without changing the configuration
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-clone-stats [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-stream [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-remove-trailing-separator [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-vali-date [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-detect-newline [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-set-blocking [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-loader-utils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.16-1]
<pitti> hey LocutusOfBorg
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: congrats to your new core-dev badge!
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-vmware-nsxlib [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-0ubuntu1]
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: err, I don't just want to ignore this -- if sbuild doesn't work, that's bad, let's  fix it
<LocutusOfBorg> this isn't sbuild, but buildd
<pitti> this is quite obviously a regression in  0.72
<LocutusOfBorg> and installing it, see it starting and than exiting because of no-configuration seems somewhat strange
<LocutusOfBorg> isn't better a failure and exit2?
<LocutusOfBorg> in any case, the same behaviour is in Debian
<LocutusOfBorg> lets ping josh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-vmware-nsxlib [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-vmware-nsxlib [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: perfectly reproducible in a sid VM, so that's an RC bug against the "buildd" package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, you sure? I mean, what is the point of it being started when there is no configuration?
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: packages must not fail to install
<LocutusOfBorg> I admit, I don't know such buildd package
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm ok
<pitti> it's of course fine to *not start*, but that's not the same as "package fails and breaks apt"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: neither do I, but that's a property that's true for all packages
<pitti> failure to install -> RC bug
<LocutusOfBorg> ack
<LocutusOfBorg> going to open an RC
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: thank you
<LocutusOfBorg> reopening #842057
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: googletest [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hurray googletest is built everywhere :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted googletest [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-6-cross [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [13ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.7.8-15-g6e45ffb-0ubuntu1 => 0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-6-cross [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [13ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parsnp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parsnp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parsnp [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parsnp [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parsnp [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parsnp [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parsnp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lcid [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pseudomap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mimic-fn [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-shebang-regex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont1 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-string-width [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:2.0.1-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gstreamermm-1.0 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+dfsg-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:2.0.1-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:2.0.1-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gstreamermm-1.0 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+dfsg-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:2.0.1-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:2.0.1-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gstreamermm-1.0 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+dfsg-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:2.0.1-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:2.0.1-2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gstreamermm-1.0 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+dfsg-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gstreamermm-1.0 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+dfsg-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gstreamermm-1.0 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+dfsg-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gstreamermm-1.0 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+dfsg-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-gnome2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxfont1 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
<ginggs> hi, is there a reason src:grunt hasn't sync'd from Debian?  I don't see it in sync-blacklist. Should it be sync'd manually?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected subiquity [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.0.23~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: music [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: music [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: music [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: music [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [i386] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: music [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [s390x] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [arm64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [armhf] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: music [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snapd-glib [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: music [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20.1+git20160923.2.7374bdc-0ubuntu1~xenial1 => 3.20.1+git20161013.0.d77d6cf-0ubuntu2~xenial1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: grunt (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grunt [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted music [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted music [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted music [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted music [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted music [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted music [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted music [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1.2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont1 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont1 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxfont [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parsnp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parsnp [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parsnp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parsnp [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parsnp [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parsnp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parsnp [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lcid [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pseudomap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-string-width [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mimic-fn [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-gnome2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-shebang-regex [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gstreamermm-1.0 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gstreamermm-1.0 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gstreamermm-1.0 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gstreamermm-1.0 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gstreamermm-1.0 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gstreamermm-1.0 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gstreamermm-1.0 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grunt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> ginggs: Yeah, the reason it hadn't auto-synced was that there used to be a different package by the same name which was removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grunt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected qemu [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.31]
<rbasak> arges: FYI, I'm still on SRUs today.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: did you do the reject on the .31 qemu that just pinged here?
<rbasak> cpaelzer: yes, requested in the bug.
<rbasak> cpaelzer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1 comments 10 and 12.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I know I guided the bug author to request that actually
<rbasak> Ah, OK.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I pinged him that he can now go on as we discussed
<cpaelzer> rbasak: thanks
<rbasak> cpaelzer: thank you for helping out!
<cpaelzer> we are one team, no matter how dispersed we are :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sssd [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.11.8-0ubuntu0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nova-lxd [source] (xenial-proposed) [13.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted im-config [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.29-1ubuntu12.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected makedumpfile [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected makedumpfile [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:1.6.0-2ubuntu1.2]
<rbasak> Laney: minor accident in bug 1619600, sorry. I failed to give sru-accept "-s xenial". The command succeeded, but AFAICT the only damage is in the bug, which I'll fix. Please could you double-check I've not done anything stupid?
<ubot5`> bug 1619600 in gstreamer-vaapi (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] New stable release 1.8.3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619600
<rbasak> I'm surprised the command silently did the wrong thing. Surely it should reject on the basis that there is no version of the one I specified in the yakkety queue?
<Laney> rbasak: Don't see anything bad, but seems like xenial-proposed wasn't accepted either
<rbasak> Yeah.
<rbasak> sru-accept doesn't seem to be doing what I expected it to do.
<rbasak> Help?
<rbasak> That was with: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1
<rbasak> Uh, sru-accept -s xenial -v 1.8.3-1ubuntu0.2 -p gst-plugins-bad1.0 1619600
<Laney> I'm not on that team so I haven't used these tools before
<Laney> but ... do you want sru-review instead?
<rbasak> sru-review rejects because the package is already in proposed.
<rbasak> Which in this case is fine.
<rbasak> Oh, but if I view the debdiff anyway, it offers to accept anyway.
<rbasak> Ah and this time it worked.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-plugins-bad1.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu0.2]
<rbasak> Sorry for the mess!
<Laney> It's really REALLY accepted now. :P
<rbasak> Yep! :-)
<rbasak> Into the correct series and everything!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gstreamer-vaapi [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gstreamer-vaapi (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.8.2-1~ubuntu2 => 1.8.3-1~ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.6 => 1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.7] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:2.6.1+dfsg-0ubuntu5.1 => 1:2.6.1+dfsg-0ubuntu5.2] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: aac-tactics (zesty-proposed/primary) [8.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmahjongg [source] (yakkety-proposed) [4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1.1]
<tjaalton> xserver-xorg-input-libinput-udeb/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: libinput10-udeb (>= 1.5.1)
<tjaalton> does libinput10-udeb get automatically promoted to universe in this case?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [4.8.0-28.30~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.8.0-28.30~16.04.1]
<infinity> tjaalton: Or vice versa.
<infinity> tjaalton: Looks like xserver-xorg-input-libinput-udeb wants to wander to universe.  Doing that.
<tjaalton> right
<infinity> Err, why did it migrate to main at all?
<infinity> It was in universe in yakkety.
<infinity> Hr,.
<infinity> My kingdom for audit logs.
<pitti> only ever hand out *half* of your kingdom!
<doko> infinity, new xorg dependency in -proposed
<infinity> doko: Oh, did xorg-udeb start depending on it?
<infinity> doko: I'll fix it up after a publisher run reflects my current changes, then.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.17.1+16.10 => 2.17.1+16.10ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.17.1 => 2.17.1ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<infinity> tjaalton: Was dropping evdev from input-all intentional?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freeipmi (xenial-proposed/main) [1.4.11-1ubuntu1 => 1.4.11-1.1ubuntu2~0.16.04] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<tjaalton> infinity: yes, -libinput replaces it
<infinity> Ahh.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.50.0-1 => 2.50.2-2ubuntu1] (core)
 * lamont will be working up an SRU to xenial for freeipmi (bug 1618543), probably early next week.
<ubot5`> bug 1618543 in MAAS "freeipmi lacks IPv6 support" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618543
<lamont> just "oh by the way"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.15 => 1.2.17] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.15 => 1.2.17] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flash-kernel (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.0~rc.4ubuntu64 => 3.0~rc.4ubuntu65] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware-raspi2 (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [1.20151118+b70b451-0ubuntu1 => 1.20161020] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aac-tactics [sync] (zesty-proposed) [8.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bash (trusty-proposed/main) [4.3-7ubuntu1.6 => 4.3-7ubuntu1.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aac-tactics [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [8.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aac-tactics [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [8.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aac-tactics [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [8.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aac-tactics [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [8.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aac-tactics [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [8.5.1-1] (no packageset)
<rtg> please reject yakkety flash-kernel and xenial linux-firmware. they were intended for zesty.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected flash-kernel [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.0~rc.4ubuntu65]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aac-tactics [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [8.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-firmware-raspi2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.20161020]
<rtg> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-django (trusty-proposed/main) [1.6.1-2ubuntu0.16 => 1.6.11-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aac-tactics [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [8.5.1-1] (no packageset)
<rtg> I have xenial/yakkety packages almost ready for upload. Since they are identical to zesty, do I use the same version number and just update the changelog release name ? (flash-kernel and linux-firmware-raspi2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aac-tactics [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [8.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aac-tactics [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [8.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aac-tactics [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [8.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aac-tactics [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [8.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aac-tactics [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [8.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aac-tactics [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [8.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aac-tactics [i386] (zesty-proposed) [8.5.1-1]
<infinity> rtg: Nope.  Think about that for a second.
<infinity> rtg: You'd end up producing multiple different binaries with the same version (and same filename).
<infinity> rtg: Which, of course, would be rejected to avoid the clash in /pool/
<rtg> infinity, ok, so that isn't how it works when you copy packages forward ?
<infinity> rtg: When we copy packages forward, we copy source *and* binaries.
<infinity> rtg: Everything's identical.
<rtg> you're just updating references instead of binaries
<infinity> Having two files with different contents and the same name doesn't work so well. ;)
<infinity> rtg: Erm, also, your linux-firmware-raspi2 upload to zesty looks wrong, version-wise.
<infinity> rtg: It still has an orig.tar.gz, but you switched to native versioning.
<rtg> infinity, I'm not sure what you mean by native versioning ?
<infinity> ...
<infinity> The old version was $upstream-0ubuntu1, where $upstream.orig.tar.gz was the upstream stuff, and the Ubuntu goo is in diff.gz
<infinity> The new one still has an orig and diff.gz, but you dropped the -0ubuntu1
<infinity> What you want is -0ubuntu1 in zesty, and -0ubuntu0.1 in yakkety and -0ubuntu0.0.1 in xenial, or something along those lines.
<infinity> (Well, and justification as to why xenial and yakkety need this)
<rtg> infinity, we still add the -0ubuntu1 when this isn't a package we sync from Debian ?
<infinity> Yes.
<rtg> hmm, ok
<infinity> Native versus non-native has nothing to do with Debian.
<infinity> Well, Debian Policy, but not Debian as our upstream. :P
<infinity> If this were a Debian package, it would be -1 (cause it's non-native, has an upstream and an orig)
<rtg> infinity, the changelog has a variety of version styles
<infinity> When Ubuntu is ahead of Debian (or shipping something they don't), we go with -0 to be "lower" than a theoretical Debian upload, then -0ubuntuN to indicate an Ubuntu delta, so it's not silently overwritten if they do add it to Debian.
<infinity> rtg: The changelog has only one "style"... Non-native.
<rtg> infinity, ok, I'll reupload linux-firmware-raspi2
<infinity> rtg: Well, until yours. :)
<rtg> 1.20161020-0ubuntu1 ?
<infinity> (Not that Paolo's original uploads were in a PPA, Steve's first upload there is the first to the archive, so all bets are off before that)
<infinity> rtg: Aye.
<rtg> ok
<infinity> Just update the current top entry and reupload.
<infinity> Don't add another entry, that'll just be more confusing. :P
<rtg> infinity, can you reject it from proposed ?
<infinity> Nope.
<infinity> It's way past rejection.
<infinity> But your new one will overwrite it, so meh.
<infinity> (Cause higher version)
<rtg> oh, I see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected bash [source] (trusty-proposed) [4.3-7ubuntu1.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-virtualenv (xenial-proposed/universe) [15.0.1+ds-3 => 15.0.1+ds-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<wxl> hey could one of you guys add the 16.04.2 milestone https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (trusty-proposed/main) [2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.8 => 2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.2 => 2.6-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted util-linux [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [2.6-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcin [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.8.4+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.17]
<tjaalton> infinity: looks like libxfont2-udeb went to main as well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.20.1+git20161013.0.d77d6cf-0ubuntu2~xenial1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.6-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.0.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<infinity> tjaalton: Way ahead of you.
<tjaalton> infinity: fixed already?
<infinity> tjaalton: Yeah, pending computers doing computer things.
<tjaalton> heh, ok
<tjaalton> new libxfont1 uploaded to sid, gets rid of the -udeb there
<tjaalton> so that'll sort itself out
<infinity> tjaalton: Don't SONAMEs usually go the other direction?
<tjaalton> infinity: what do you mean?
<infinity> tjaalton: libxfont1 ... Is lower than libxfont2
<tjaalton> yes, so it doesn't need the udeb anymore
<infinity> Should I just nod and pretend that made sense?
<tjaalton> they both had them, libxfont2-udeb is the new one, and can go to universe
<infinity> Oh, I see.
<infinity> I thought you meant xfont1 was replacing xfont2. :P
<tjaalton> libxfont1-udeb became obsolete and was blocking it's migration
<tjaalton> ah no
<tjaalton> "gets rid of its -udeb.."
<tjaalton> would've been more clear
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chrome-gnome-shell (yakkety-proposed/universe) [7.1-1 => 7.1-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-core [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-schash [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-core [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-core [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-core [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-mail-gpg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-core [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-core [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rails-assets-emojione [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-core [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ga [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.4~beta~r10636+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ga [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.4~beta~r10636+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libdrm [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.4.70-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdrm (xenial-proposed/main) [2.4.67-1ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 2.4.70-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ball (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.4.3~beta1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: camlpdf (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (trusty-proposed/main) [2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.30 => 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.31] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial]
<santa_> morning
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding the autotests I have been working on the kwin ones
<santa_> and we still have a couple of packages more from plasma failing @ that
<santa_> (kde-cli-tools and kscreen)
<santa_> oops, wrong channel, I'm sorry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (xenial-proposed/main) [229-4ubuntu12 => 229-4ubuntu13] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufo-core [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufo-core [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufo-core [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufo-core [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufo-core [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufo-core [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufo-core [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ball [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.3~beta1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ga [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.4~beta~r10636+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-mail-gpg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-schash [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camlpdf [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rails-assets-emojione [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ga [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.4~beta~r10636+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camlpdf [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camlpdf [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camlpdf [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camlpdf [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camlpdf [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.3~beta1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (yakkety-proposed/main) [231-9ubuntu1 => 231-9ubuntu2] (core)
<caribou> bdmurray: looks like the samba SRU (LP: #1584485) is causing regression
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1584485 in samba (Debian) "Upgrading samba to latest security fixes together with winbind in nsswitch.conf can harm entire OS" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584485
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.3~beta1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ball [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.3~beta1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camlpdf [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camlpdf [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camlpdf [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ball [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.3~beta1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camlpdf [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camlpdf [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (trusty-proposed/main) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 => 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.3~beta1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected samba [source] (trusty-proposed) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (trusty-proposed/main) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 => 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected samba [source] (trusty-proposed) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (trusty-proposed/main) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 => 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted samba [source] (trusty-proposed) [2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.3]
<slashd> hi bdmurray, I have a fix landing in -proposed for a while ago, I got the confirmation today from someone having the issue that the -proposed works as expected (LP: #1621336), I set the LP to "verification-done", is there a possibility to push that package into xenial-updates since it affects ~34 ppls ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1621336 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snapd.boot-ok.service hangs eternally on cloud image upgrades" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621336
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: globjects [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: leap-archive-keyring [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.03.08] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ksyntax-highlighting [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.28.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-get-stream [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: esnacc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-get-caller-file [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neofetch [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-vlq [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hdmi2usb-mode-switch [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20161016-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: javacc4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: makey [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-husl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-nodeunit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-require-directory [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ksyntax-highlighting [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.28.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mem [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: malai [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-object-inspect [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: globjects [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ksyntax-highlighting [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.28.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pinkie-promise [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-to-fast-properties [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: globjects [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-resumer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-npm-run-path [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: esnacc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-shebang-command [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-which-module [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-yallist [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: esnacc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-window-size [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-strip-eof [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: globjects [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parallax [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: globjects [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nixnote2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ksyntax-highlighting [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.28.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: esnacc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: esnacc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: globjects [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: globjects [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ksyntax-highlighting [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.28.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: esnacc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ksyntax-highlighting [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.28.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ksyntax-highlighting [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.28.0-1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> slashd: It's a holiday in the US today.  Could you try another SRU team member?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: esnacc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nixnote2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<slashd> bdmurray, sure sorry I forgot about the holiday
<slashd> bdmurray, happy US thanksgiving ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nixnote2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nixnote2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<slashd> Hi infinity, got a moment, need a sru member not sleeping or not celebrating the US thanksgiving, let me know if you have a moment to discuss about a LP
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slic3r-prusa [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.31.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slic3r-prusa [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.31.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nixnote2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ball [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.3~beta1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-get-stream [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-nodeunit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-object-inspect [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-require-directory [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nixnote2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-get-caller-file [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-npm-run-path [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-resumer [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-husl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pinkie-promise [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-shebang-command [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-which-module [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-yallist [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-strip-eof [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-window-size [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted javacc4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-to-fast-properties [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mem [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted leap-archive-keyring [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2016.03.08]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-vlq [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nixnote2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted globjects [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted globjects [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted globjects [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted globjects [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted globjects [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted globjects [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted globjects [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ksyntax-highlighting [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.28.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ksyntax-highlighting [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.28.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ksyntax-highlighting [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.28.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ksyntax-highlighting [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.28.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ksyntax-highlighting [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.28.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ksyntax-highlighting [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.28.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ksyntax-highlighting [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.28.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted esnacc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted esnacc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted esnacc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted esnacc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nixnote2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nixnote2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nixnote2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted esnacc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted esnacc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nixnote2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nixnote2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted esnacc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nixnote2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nixnote2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0~beta10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hdmi2usb-mode-switch [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0+git20161016-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted malai [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parallax [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted makey [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neofetch [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slic3r-prusa [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.31.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slic3r-prusa [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.31.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: partman-swapfile (zesty-proposed/primary) [1]
<xnox> partman-swapfile is a sync from debian experimental, just cleared NEW there.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted partman-swapfile [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1]
<xnox> thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: partman-swapfile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gst-plugins-good1.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [1.8.3-1ubuntu0.1 => 1.8.3-1ubuntu0.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> and now in binary new =) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue
<cjwatson> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted partman-swapfile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1]
<xnox> will test the installers tomorrow, should be quiet anyway =)
<xnox> see ya all =)
<tsimonq2> Who accepted ksyntax-highlighting?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-magic-string [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.16.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-sourcemap-codec [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: ksyntax-highlighting was almost certainly a bulk accept via new-debian-binary-universe; the person who did it may well not remember
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-magic-string [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-sourcemap-codec [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Fair enough
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.17.1 => 2.18] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.17.1+16.10 => 2.18+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.17.1+16.10 => 2.18+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: system-config-printer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5.7+20160812-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neovim-qt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: setools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neovim-qt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: setools [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: setools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neovim-qt [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neovim-qt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: setools [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: setools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neovim-qt [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: setools [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neovim-qt [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: setools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted system-config-printer [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.7+20160812-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted setools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted setools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted setools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted setools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted setools [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted setools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted setools [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neovim-qt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neovim-qt [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neovim-qt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neovim-qt [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neovim-qt [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neovim-qt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sepolgen [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sepolgen [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gearhead2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.630-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gearhead2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.630-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gearhead2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.630-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gearhead2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.630-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.6-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.0.7-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lxd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.7-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.6-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.0.8-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<stgraber> infinity, pitti: would be great to have this in ASAP as the 2.0.6 build currently in -proposed is rather broken (and then I broke 2.0.7 too, albeit very briefly...)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.6-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.6.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [2.6.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
<pitti> stgraber: accepted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (xenial-proposed/main) [1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.2 => 1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:1.6.0-2ubuntu1.1 => 1:1.6.0-2ubuntu1.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (trusty-proposed/main) [0.7.5-0ubuntu1.20 => 0.7.5-0ubuntu1.21] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<Odd_Bloke> Accepting ^ would be appreciated, so I can build test images for Azure to look at.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-defaults [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.164ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-framework-23 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+r72-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.164ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.164ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gearhead2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.630-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gearhead2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.630-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-defaults [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.164ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gearhead2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.630-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gearhead2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.630-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-framework-23 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+r72-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libdrm [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.4.70-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.7.5-0ubuntu1.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gstreamer-vaapi [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1~ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-plugins-good1.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [231-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (xenial-proposed) [229-4ubuntu13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:1.6.0-2ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.3]
<ginggs> I've bootstrapped 9 of the node packages in a PPA.  Any archive-admins around?
<Odd_Bloke> tjaalton: Thanks for that cloud-init acceptance. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sasha-s-go-deadlock [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160726.0.09aefc0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxhotkey [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-chef-chef [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+git20161023.60.deb8c38-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-deep-fuzzy-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chargebee-python [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: html2canvas [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0~beta4+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chargebee2-python [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [2.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxhotkey [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: injeqt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxhotkey [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxhotkey [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: txfixtures [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: injeqt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: injeqt [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxhotkey [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: injeqt [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxhotkey [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: injeqt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxhotkey [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: injeqt [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: injeqt [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chargebee-python [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sasha-s-go-deadlock [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160726.0.09aefc0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-chef-chef [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1+git20161023.60.deb8c38-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-deep-fuzzy-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxhotkey [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
<doko> ginggs: ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxhotkey [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxhotkey [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxhotkey [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxhotkey [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxhotkey [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxhotkey [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted injeqt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted injeqt [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted injeqt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted injeqt [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted injeqt [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted injeqt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted injeqt [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chargebee2-python [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted txfixtures [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted html2canvas [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0~beta4+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dbus (yakkety-updates/main) [1.10.10-1ubuntu1.1 => 1.10.10-1ubuntu1.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dbus (xenial-updates/main) [1.10.6-1ubuntu3.1 => 1.10.6-1ubuntu3.2] (core)
<ginggs> doko?
<doko> node bootstrap?
<ginggs> doko: there are circular dependencies in the recent node packages, some things need bootstrapping
<ginggs> e.g. node-jison node-lex-parser
<ginggs> also node-livescript node-prelude-ls
<ginggs> i have built this bunch in my PPA https://launchpad.net/~ginggs/+archive/ubuntu/node-bootstrap2
<ginggs> i hope that is helpful
<ginggs> i'm not sure what archive admins are able to do to sort out this kind of thing
<doko> let me see ...
<ginggs> doko: let me know if there's anything else i can do there
<doko> ginggs: do you need all of them to build, or are one or two enough to start things going?
<ginggs> doko: i think those 9 need to go together
<ginggs> i started here https://launchpad.net/~ginggs/+archive/ubuntu/node-bootstrap until i had all the packages to build node-jison
<ginggs> then copied to a new PPA, then built all the current versions
<doko> ginggs: please open a bug report and subscribe cjwatson/infinity. as an archive admin, I only could do a no-change upload in a ppa which depends on your ppa, and then copy these into the archive. buildd admins can just inject these into a build
<ginggs> doko: ack
<ginggs> doko: do you feel like cleaning up python-pandas LP: #1643151 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1643151 in sunpy (Ubuntu) "Please remove sad pandas and friends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643151
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenhmd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenhmd [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenhmd [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenhmd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenhmd [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenhmd [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenhmd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenhmd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenhmd [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenhmd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenhmd [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenhmd [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenhmd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenhmd [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, pitti doxygen is sad because it tries to apt-get source [removed package from zesty]
<LocutusOfBorg> please hint autpkgtestsuite :)
<LocutusOfBorg> also fixing it might be nice
<LocutusOfBorg> ;p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.65] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.65]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.50.0-1 => 2.50.2-2ubuntu1] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: falcon (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: argonaut [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami-utils [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-filters [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.12.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami-utils [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami-utils [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami-utils [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-filters [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.12.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-firmware-raspi3 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.20161123-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-filters [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.12.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-filters [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.12.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami-utils [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: smarty-gettext [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-filters [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: discover-my-major [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-hstore [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5~alpha~git20161126+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-net-idna2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-impersonate [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1~a0~hg20161126-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tmux-plugin-manager [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-core-js [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami-utils [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-buffer-shims [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cliui [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-difflet [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-unicode-display-width [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-runtime [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.18.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cpr [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-charm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-geoip2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-duplexer2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-execa [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami-utils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-sparkles [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-wrap-ansi [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-os-locale [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-time-stamp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-filters [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo-filters [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybind11 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-20
<LocutusOfBorg> uim is fixed, rebuilds issued
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks doko for accepting them :)
<LocutusOfBorg> can we please have freecad ignored on ppc64el and s390x? it is regressed in release since long time autopkgtest for freecad/0.16.6712+dfsg1-1build1: amd64: Pass, armhf: Always failed, i386: Pass, ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, good morning, I syncd python-pathspec (from Debian). The ubuntu package was providing python-pathspec and python3-pathspec, the Debian one just provides the python3 binding. Do we need some NBS cleanup?
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, perhaps indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for having a look :)
<LocutusOfBorg> hurray! yamllint finally fixed :)
 * LocutusOfBorg looks hard at the transition :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: foolscap [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted foolscap [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.0-0ubuntu1]
<Laney> apw: slangasek: infinity: FYI autopkgtest-cloud-worker/3 is the new controller
<apw> Laney, ack
<Laney> if you want to rescue something off /0, do it today please because I'm going to delete it tomorrow
<apw> Laney, have nothing on it that i know of
<Laney> apw-banking-passwords.txt
<xnox> lol
 * Laney should extract some things from bash history
<ginggs> apw would you bump the freecad hints for ppc64el and s390x to 0.16.6712+dfsg1-1build1 please?
<ginggs> also, would you please consider ' force-badtest python-scipy/0.19.1-1ubuntu1/i386' it looks like precisions errors, but the tests pass for me in an i386 VM running bionic-proposed so i cannot test a patch
<xnox> infinity, was https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/diaspora-installer/+publishinghistory demoted to proposed incorrectly, managed to migrate this morning, blocking up postgresql/icu transition now. Could it be RM from the archive again?
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/8503388/+listing-archive-extra if you want to take it (I'm interested in maven and qt5 fixes)
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh libxml2...
<LocutusOfBorg> CVE fixes out there but a lot of tests
<apw> ginggs, hints kicked down the road some more, not had a achnage to look ath python-scipy
<ginggs> apw: thanks
<doko> apw: can pglogical be made expected to fail on armhf too? it's currently the only architecture where tests are not ignored
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, as said, i386 is not a thing, and tests are just too flaky there, we never caught a regression on i386, but always patched tests to make it pass (by relaxing the bounds)
<LocutusOfBorg> so, ignoring here is really something nice to do, and probably the new release is fine again, even if we don't want it right now (because it triggers a ton of stuff)
<LocutusOfBorg> having them candidate will make more readable the britney output
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: If you're not going to use the results, why bother running the tests?
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, because we don't want to diverge more from Debian
<LocutusOfBorg> and yes, we use them, and we decide if they are a bug in testsuite or a bug in code
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm asking to ignore this specific version, not it forever
<doko> xnox: diaspora-installer removed again
<xnox> doko, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-l10n [source] (artful-proposed) [1:5.4.2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (artful-proposed) [1:5.4.2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: That last statement doesn't sound the same as "i386 is not a thing"
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean, what is the purpose of fixing a testsuite that fails from time to time, only on i386 by relaxing test bounds
<Laney> I know what you mean, so why run it on i386 at all?
<LocutusOfBorg> ask Debian, I hate deltas :)
<Laney> please do
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't even remember how to ignore it in one specific architecture lol
<Laney> I hate multiple people having to spend their scarce time unproductively
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=758022
<ubot5> Debian bug 758022 in python-scipy "test_interpolate.TestPPoly.test_roots test fails on i386" [Important,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> seems the bug is there since only 3 years
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, still fresh =)
<LocutusOfBorg> for debian ages, it is like "yesterday" :)
 * LocutusOfBorg tries to disable testsuite on i386
<doko> sil2100: "Grouped with PPA ~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3033" does this have any effect on migrations?
<apw> doko, yes, it means that all of the things from that place need to get ready together before they migrate
<doko> apw: does this include exact versions?
<apw> doko, now i don't think i know the answer to that ... it could easily be floppy
<doko> Laney: ^^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected calamares-settings-ubuntu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1]
<doko> just asking because some of these packages were updated again
<doko> tsimonq2: ^^^ rejected, missing copyright holder
<doko> tsimonq2: also some of the files are at least GPLv3, not v2
<Laney> doko: I'm not sure, that was a robru thing
<Laney> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/tree/britney2/policies/sourceppa.py
<Laney> I think that probably you can search for the grouped PPA and any packages listed need to be candidates at the same time
<Laney> in excuses
<doko> output?
<Laney> what?
<doko> update_output?
<Laney> what about it?
<doko> libreoffice/1:5.4.1-0ubuntu3
<doko> bahh, pasting not working
<doko> what you said above: "in excused"  ?
<Laney> that's where you see those Grouped by xxxxxxx things
<sil2100> doko: I don't have much knowledge about this, never used it or worked on it
<slashd> o/ sil2100 good Monday, could you please release cups in artful-updates for (LP: #1729910) ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1729910 in cups (Ubuntu Artful) "lp ignores ~/.cups/lpoptions in 17.10" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729910
<slashd> dgadomski, ^
<sil2100> slashd: hey! Sure, let me take a look at it once I'm done with kernels
<slashd> sil2100, ok thanks ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> how to disable testsuite on a specific architecture? Laney ^
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: I don't know of a better way than looking at the architecture using dpkg-architecture or something
<cjwatson> I'd use dpkg --print-architecture to avoid the dpkg-dev dependency, but yes
<acheronuk> dpkg-architecture -e i386 && exit 0
<acheronuk> I think?
<cjwatson> again, that depends on dpkg-dev which isn't necessarily sensible in a testsuite
<Laney> Sure
<cjwatson> [ "$(dpkg --print-architecture)" = i386 ]
<acheronuk> point taken
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected hibagent [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<doko> <ginggs> doko: hint just needs updating? https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/revision/2652
<doko> Laney: any reason about the limited set of versions?
<LocutusOfBorg> so, you mean inside the test, not in the test/control file
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, maybe you want to try the patch? I'm not quite confortable in blindly uploading it and triggering a a lot of autopkgtests
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: i thought blindly uploading was your thing :p  what patch do you want me to try?
<acheronuk> can someone please ignore test fails for libkf5eventviews on ppc64el and s390x? binaries to test have not been buildable on those architectures since May (QtWebEngine), so it makes no sense to suddenly have the tests try to run now!
<acheronuk> ^^^ same for akonadi-calendar
<acheronuk> those 2 are spuriously blocking abi-compliance-checker
<Laney> doko: Probably because we expected that kernel regression to not be around for many months
<Laney> Feel free to change it
<Laney> acheronuk: Someone manually requested those tests
<Laney> and then people have been blindly retrying them for some reason
<doko> Laney: I can't
<Laney> ok
<acheronuk> Laney: I think I may have retried one or two in error before I realised, but didn't make the initial wrong request as far as I can see. I recall a week ago meaning to mention they should not be rune, but with one thing and another I forgot to bring it up
<LocutusOfBorg> [11:23:58] <ginggs> also, would you please consider ' force-badtest python-scipy/0.19.1-1ubuntu1/i386' it looks like precisions errors, but the tests pass for me in an i386 VM running bionic-proposed so i cannot test a patch
<LocutusOfBorg> the one mentioned here :)
<LocutusOfBorg> btw you can also run testsuite from ppa if you have one with the package published
<Laney> acheronuk: It doesn't matter about the delay - that someone requested it in the first place, and then people kept on retrying afterwards without reading the log ... yeah, to me that's a bit of a problem
<Laney> laney@snakefruit:/home/ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/bionic$ zgrep -e "Requesting.*akonadi-calendar.*(s390x|ppc64el)" 2017-11-*/*.gz
<Laney> laney@snakefruit:/home/ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/bionic$
<Laney> anyways, added the hint for the current versions
<doko> Laney: please could you ignore the python-scipy/i386 fail triggered by python-numpy? I'd like to avoid a new upload and triggering autopkg tests again
<Laney> I'm doing something else now, sorry, maybe someone else can help you (ap_w mentioned that one earlier I think)
<doko> apw: ^^^
<bdrung> doko, as you probably saw, i fixed the build failure of rdma-core on armhf
<doko> bdrung: you probably saw that it needs promotion
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> anything that should be added from by side?
<ginggs> doko: dropping freecad ppc64el and s390x binaries stills requires hinting :(
<ginggs> same happens when debian stops running autopkgtests
<ginggs> if they've passed once, they have to pass forever (or get hinted)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: hibagent (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<slashd> thanks for cups sil2100
<apw> doko, looking at python-scipy/i386
<doko> <ginggs> doko: i *think* this patch to scipy will do it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25998603/ - i can't test it because i can't reproduce the failure in my VM
<doko> $ fgrep pglogical *
<doko> adconrad:force-badtest pglogical/2.0.0-1
<doko> add that one should be updated to 2.1.0-1
<apw> python-scipy looks reasonable, applid
<xnox> doko, yes please about pglogical.
<apw> doko, pglogical done ...
<doko> apw: and please remove the freecad ppc64el and s390x test results. the package is not built anymore on these archs
<apw> trying to work out if i know how to do that :)
<doko> well, or add an ignore for now
<xnox> testing a fix for pgagent/ppc64el
<xnox> and after that we need to kick out postgresql-mysql-fdw/2.3.0-1 and all should be well.
<doko> xnox: is there a bug report for that?
<xnox> doko, https://github.com/EnterpriseDB/mysql_fdw/issues/150
<xnox> they added opportunistic support for 10.0, but it's not working with 10.1
 * xnox opens a bug
<xnox> apw, could you please remove postgresql-mysql-fdw, but keep the one in bionic-proposed around?
<xnox> or like remove all of it all together? or hint a badtest?
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-mysql-fdw/+bug/1733341
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1733341 in postgresql-mysql-fdw (Ubuntu) "fails to work with postgresql 10.1" [Undecided,New]
<doko> I'll remove it
<apw> doko, it seems they are only being tested because we had packages on those arches in -release at the time of the test
<apw> doko, we can ignore those two now, and it should be fine next time round
<doko> that should be sufficient for the current transitions, yes
<apw> and hinted ... lets see if that does the do
<doko> and now waiting for the just uploaded lo build :-/
<Laney> is this the big migration?
<doko> yes
<doko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1732742
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732742 in Ubuntu "entangled transitions for bionic" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> nice work
<doko> well, then at least we'll see what we are missing ...
<doko> I fear there is more qt stuff
<apw> doko, that is a beast, feels like half the archive
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted util-linux [source] (artful-proposed) [2.30.1-0ubuntu4.1]
<Laney> The following packages have unmet dependencies. libsaml9 : Depends: libxerces-c3.1 but it is not installable libxmltooling7 : Depends: libxerces-c3.1 but it is not installable
<Laney> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
 * Laney tries rebuilding those
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hibagent [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<apw> is that "all" of the remaining brokeness ?
<Laney> I'm not sure
<Laney> I just looked at some random stuff on update_output_notest
<Laney> most of it is liberoffice
 * xnox has one more package to publish for postgresql-common - the pgagent fix, refreshing silo ppa to publish to then copy those into the archive
<xnox> and publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hibagent [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hibagent [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: hibagent (trusty-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: hibagent (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hibagent [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hibagent [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Laney, apw - even thought postgresql-mysql-fdw got kicked out of bionic-release, it appears to still be londing up postgresql-common, can you badtest postgresql-mysql-fdw? it will need source fixes to get it working with postgresql-10 again.
<xnox> autopkgtest for postgresql-mysql-fdw/2.3.0-1: amd64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻
<xnox> or maybe remove it from bionic-proposed too.
<xnox> ..
<xnox> retried pgagent with postgresql-common as trigger, should pass with the new pgagent.
<apw> so we just want to ignore its tests for the moment, and block it in proposed so it doesn't migrate; then once teh rest does retun its tests and unblock it ?
<xnox> apw, correct.
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-mysql-fdw/+bug/1733341
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1733341 in postgresql-mysql-fdw (Ubuntu) "fails to work with postgresql 10.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apw> xnox, except nothing is depending on it ..
<xnox> apw, i see postgresql-common triggering tests of postgresql-mysql-fdw, still, even after it was removed from -release. not sure if update_excuses is out of date, or buggy.
<xnox> oh it's gone
<apw> its not there now, i suspect since it has been removed in -release finally caught up
<xnox> all is good =) i must have been looking at stale update_excuses.
<xnox> pgagent is now green with postgresql-common; so maybe the next run will show us what's left for migration of doom.
<xnox> boo, my retries did not make into this run either. hopefully next one then.
<apw> xnox, there still seems to be pyqt junk on there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: django-tastypie (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1build1 => 0.13.3-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<doko> Laney: is update-output-helper currently working for you?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipxe (xenial-proposed/main) [1.0.0+git-20150424.a25a16d-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.0+git-20150424.a25a16d-1ubuntu1.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (xenial-proposed/main) [2:13.1.4-0ubuntu4.1 => 2:13.1.4-0ubuntu4.2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipxe (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0.0+git-20150424.a25a16d-1ubuntu2 => 1.0.0+git-20150424.a25a16d-1ubuntu2.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Any chance you're around?
<infinity> tsimonq2: There's a chance.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hibagent [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<tsimonq2> infinity: Have you seen my MP to lp:ubuntu-cdimage?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Lubuntu made a QA mistake and I'm wondering if it's at all possible to get new images for 17.10
<doko> looks like I hadn't finished the xerces-c transition ...
<tsimonq2> infinity: We missed LVM packages and UEFI packages because the share seed wasn't included.
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, what is missing?
<tsimonq2> infinity: (I'd like to know how to fix it)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Yeah, I see that.  I'm not really a big fan of respinning a release a month after a release.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Right, and neither am I. But I'm also getting annoyed at people poking me about it. Ofc they had to wait until after the release, but that's besides the point.
<tsimonq2> The fix is simple but tedious.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hibagent [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1~14.04.1]
<infinity> tsimonq2: Well, one thing at a time, I'll merge this and you can see if bionic looks how you think it should.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Sure. Is there a delay between ubuntu-cdimage revisions being merged and actually being deployed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hibagent [i386] (trusty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1~14.04.1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> only if the person merging doesn't follow up with deploying
<Laney> doko: yes, but I might have some local modifications
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: uploads done.
<Laney> what's wrong with it for you?
<doko> that seems to be open: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/r/ruby-em-http-request/bionic/amd64
<doko> Laney: let me check
<doko> is this a proxy problem?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: ack
<infinity> tsimonq2: What Steve says.  The delay is anywhere between seconds and "until the end of time", as it relies on a manual pull on nusakan.  But most of us remember that step. :P
<doko> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26007342/
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks doko, do you need some more work? I fail to see what is missing for the big one
<infinity> tsimonq2: Done and done.
<tsimonq2> infinity: And rebuilt. Thanks.
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: see above, the ruby autopkg test failure
<Laney> doko: here's my version http://paste.debian.net/996753/
<Laney> poor connection atm, sorry
<doko> Laney: yes that one works :)
<doko> oSoMoN: LO build failure on amd64 :-/
<doko> segfault in a unit test
<doko> oSoMoN: I pasted the tail of the log, and gave it back. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26007473/
<Schyken> Heyo
<slangasek> xnox: yes, please stop using nested KVM with the next systemd upload, given its not-support status.
<oSoMoN> doko, mmm, that's weird, thanks for retrying, let's see how it goes this time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hibagent [i386] (trusty-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate-signed (artful-proposed/main) [1.14ubuntu0.2 => 1.14.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [1.13ubuntu0.1 => 1.13.1] (core)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Testers have confirmed that the tooling change fixed the problem.
<tsimonq2> (in Bionic)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Would you be able to spin up some 17.10 ISOs for us to test the changes?
<xnox> slangasek, ok, i will force not using nested kvm, but the defaults should be changed too, nonetheless. Currently it checks of the presence of /dev/kvm but makes use of it, if found, but it doesn't itself load kvm modules and/or specifies kvm.nesting=1 at all.
<slangasek> xnox: ah, of course; makes sense, and yes I agree the default should be changed, I think cpaelzer is planning to follow up on that
<xnox> slangasek, i will add an etra check to systemd-virt-detect --vm and thus ignore /dev/kvm presense (* unless z/vm, cause althought that's nested virtualisation, it's not linux-kvm-nesting)
<xnox> cpaelzer, ^^^
<tsimonq2> infinity: Also, irt naming, would they be called 17.10.1 or would they overwrite the existing ISO?
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-21
<xnox> doko, i see the transition of doom has not migrated; i see libreoffice is building, so i guess we are waiting for that; anything more to do with qt?
<xnox> mdeslaur, why are you uploading postgresql-9.6 into bionic? given we have a temporary upload freeze to sort out postgresql transition to postgresql 10?
<xnox> mdeslaur, my understanding we don't need 9.6 in bionic, or do we?
<xnox> it's being removed in debian https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=878852
<ubot5> Debian bug 878852 in postgresql-9.6 "Remove postgresql-9.6 from testing" [Serious,Open]
<xnox> doko, gvfs failures apppear to be holding up samba/ldb migration
<LocutusOfBorg> good morning, can we please have systemd hinted on s390x? https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/systemd/bionic/s390x
<LocutusOfBorg> seems regressed in release, and blocks the big one
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, no.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, something is wrong. Ah! it's running on kvm, and the tests need fixing, as they think grub is a thing on s390x. Let me fix that and upload a fix for that.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks xnox!
<LocutusOfBorg> kopanocore is blocking icu :( testsuite failures
<doko> tsimonq2: please don't start new transitions! with your vlc upload you successfully connected the samba transiton with all our other transitions
<doko> seb128, Laney, didrocks: ^^^ now the gvfs issues need to be fixed
<doko> hmm, it's just libgcrypt20
<LocutusOfBorg> yes doko
<LocutusOfBorg> already fine gvfs there, systemd is worked on by xnox
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, is working on r-*
<LocutusOfBorg> I hinted the python3-pyqt4 test, should pass now, and with libreoffice/systemd we will have a better update_output page
<apw> doko, i think this transition has got so out of hand we almost want to close the archive to sort it out :)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, we are mostly ready to be honest
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, this would be the 3rd or 4th time we have thought that :)
<apw> and then someone throws something in which breaks it
<LocutusOfBorg> nah, this is fine, after the autosync has stopped things are getting better
<xnox> it's not fine.
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe a new perl upload will make things funny again :p
<xnox> we have had a growing number of packages which are not considered for more than two weeks now.
<LocutusOfBorg> now they are mostly all considered from what I can see
<LocutusOfBorg> python-qt4 is now candidate too
<LocutusOfBorg> now we need libreoffice and systemd :/
<acheronuk> libreoffice builds on arm* just got started from scratch it seems :/ I guess since the seemed hung at 19hrs
<doko> yes, I cancelled it and gave it back
<acheronuk> doko: I looked at it and wondered to if mention it looked hung, so :)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, can we please hint kopanocore regressed in release? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/k/kopanocore/bionic/amd64
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: why? did nish have a look at that one?
<LocutusOfBorg> who knows? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> installation works locally
<LocutusOfBorg> oops reproducible locally the issue
<cpaelzer> LocutusOfBorg: are you looking into the kopano-core issue then?
<cpaelzer> as doko pinged us in another channel
<Laney> RIP autopkgtest-cloud-worker/0
<Laney> ye served us well
<LocutusOfBorg> cpaelzer, nope
<LocutusOfBorg> I tried to look at the code, and I failed
<cpaelzer> ok
<cpaelzer> I found this along the way - bug 1733572 but can't reproduce the error in the dep8 test so far
<ubot5> bug 1733572 in kopanocore (Ubuntu) "php-mapi conflicts with other version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733572
<cpaelzer> ok in autopkgtest the error reproduces on amd64 as well as i386
<doko> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/r/r-cran-openssl/20171118_082449_e7d37@/log.gz
<doko> missing proxy settings?
<mdeslaur> xnox: I didn't realize there was a migration going on to a newer version
<doko> apw, Laney, infinity: I see a few badhints for r-cran-* and r-bioc-* packages. How do you want to handle those?
<apw> hints that need removal ?
<doko> apw: no, see update_output.txt for the packages that are blocking our transitions
<doko> I'm not going to fix all autopkg tests for the Debian Med Team
<ogra_> they might make you a Dr. H.C. for it though ...
<doko> docta ogra ...
<ogra_> :)
<doko> ginggs: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/346150058/r-cran-tibble_1.3.4-1_1.3.4-1ubuntu1.diff.gz is not forwarded
<ginggs> doko: https://anonscm.debian.org/git/debian-med/r-cran-tibble.git
<doko> ahh, ok, also debian med member? ;p
<ginggs> doko: yeah, it's easier that way :)
<ginggs> if you can't beat em...
<doko> xnox: ^^^ something to join ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libinput (artful-proposed/main) [1.8.2-1ubuntu2 => 1.8.4-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (desktop-core)
<ginggs> uploading r-cran-dplyr now, it should unblock r-cran-stringi -> icu
<LocutusOfBorg> <3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware-snapdragon (artful-proposed/multiverse) [1.2-0ubuntu1 => 1.3-0ubuntu3~17.10.1] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (artful-proposed/main) [1.169 => 1.169.1] (core, kernel) (sync)
<ginggs> err, i mean r-cran-tidyr, whateva
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware-snapdragon (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [1.2-0ubuntu1 => 1.3-0ubuntu3~16.04.1] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (xenial-proposed/main) [1.157.13 => 1.157.14] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (zesty-proposed/main) [1.164.1 => 1.164.2] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (trusty-proposed/main) [1.127.23 => 1.127.24] (core, kernel) (sync)
<balloons> could someone approve juju-core 2.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 in the zesty and xenial queue? It merely contains a fix for adt proxy failures
<LocutusOfBorg> libreoffice seems mostly built on armhf
<apw> balloons, i assume that would replace the one in -proposed then ?
<apw> balloons, the code delta looks a little odd, in the sense the code it is removing has a /16 in it
<apw> balloons, which may well imply the fix in later releases is wonky not necessarily the change as applied
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: you know you can add extra triggers instead of using all-proposed, right?
<Laney> also what are those arm64 requests about?
<LocutusOfBorg> I did try some changes in scripts, and I probably issued some arm64 stuff too
<xnox> doko, so i use R a little. the type system is completely nuts. more ambigious than javascript. or maybe it's me. and i'm not even sure where to start with all the current r blockage in proposed.
<xnox> Laney, have you done coding in R, perhaps? i'm just not sure if I don't get something about R, or its type system is really really odd.
<Laney> xnox: never
<Laney> don't know if I would even recognise R code
<xnox> Laney, keep it that way =)
<xnox> order of imports, changes coalensence rules; and things tend to morph to the type one last stored in a variable. mophing upon value assignment is imho bad.
<cjwatson> I ran into http://www.burns-stat.com/pages/Tutor/R_inferno.pdf some time ago which looked useful for some of this kind of thing
<cjwatson> (though I know no R myself)
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, your systemd upload didn't fix s390x? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/s390x/s/systemd/20171121_152138_374c2@/log.gz
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, yes, i have noticed that.... got carried away fixing all the other things. and i was like "i'm sure there was something else"
<balloons> apw, what do you mean the diff is odd? and yes, to replace what's in proposed
<balloons> apw, the issue we have is with the autopkgtest failing because it's trying to proxy to a local container.
<apw> balloons, you are clearly installing a 10.0.8.0/24 equivalent with the new code, the old is a 10.0.8.0/16 ... though that makes little sense as a construct
<balloons> apw, ahh, right. That is true. But this is the second attempt, and we only need a /24
<balloons> I suppose the diff makes it look more confusing
<apw> balloons, that was what i wanted to check, as there no commentary to say a /24 is preferable
<balloons> apw, ack, thank you for mentioning it
<xnox> cjwatson, that's a lovely PDF! sums up R nicely =)
<LocutusOfBorg> "R_inferno" sums it up nicely, the other 126 pages are just useless :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.17.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.3]
<LocutusOfBorg> can any AA please process this NBS? missing build on amd64: python-daiquiri (from 1.3.0-1ubuntu1)
<LocutusOfBorg> it now provides python3-daiquiri only
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't know why coreycb didn't ask that
<coreycb> LocutusOfBorg: sorry about that
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, looking
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, coreycb, gone
<coreycb> apw: LocutusOfBorg: thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> <3 thanks to you two!
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, why uploading r-base for useless changes? they trigger a ton of autopkgtests :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.23 => 2.408.24] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (zesty-proposed/main) [2.441.9 => 2.441.10] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (artful-proposed) [17.03.2-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
<bdmurray> slangasek, infinity, apw: Could somebody do some -proposed cleanup?
<sil2100> bdmurray: for the stable series? I can do that
<sil2100> bdmurray: I though any SRU member can do that
<bdmurray> sil2100: Yeah the one from the report - https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<bdmurray> sil2100: I think you need to be an AA to use remove-package
<sil2100> hm, ok, I though on the sprint someone said it's also an ACL of SRU guys - anyway, running those
<bdmurray> sil2100: well I could try one
<sil2100> I'm running the ones from the top now
<sil2100> So zesty
<sil2100> Try running one of the xenial ones
<bdmurray> HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized
<sil2100> heh, ok, so it is AA-only, at least now I know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.03.2-0ubuntu1~17.04.1]
<sil2100> bdmurray: in case you plan doing any SRU reviewing today, I had to re-upload livecd-rootfs for both zesty and xenial as there was one thing missing in the old branches I was backporting the change to
<sil2100> Would welcome a re-review
<bdmurray> noted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.03.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> hurray, lets delay another day the transition
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.441.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (xenial-proposed/main) [2.2.2-6099-g8751f91-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 2.3.0-6434-gd354690-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (zesty-proposed/main) [2.2.2-6099-g8751f91-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 2.3.0-6434-gd354690-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (artful-proposed/main) [2.3.0~beta2-6327-gdd05aa2-0ubuntu1 => 2.3.0-6434-gd354690-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> slangasek: thank you for approving livecd-rootfs!
<slangasek> sil2100: yep
<xnox> oooo libreoffice has built \o/
<sil2100> Yaay
 * Laney wonders how update_output_notest is going to look once p-m sees it
<ginggs> oh someone ran all the r-cran-tidyr tests, thanks!
<ginggs> would some kind soul please 'force bad-test r-bioc-ensembldb/2.2.0-1' ?  all of the autopkgtests now need https://bioconductor.org/packages/release/data/annotation/html/EnsDb.Hsapiens.v75.html which is 75MB in size and no plans to package it in debian
<ginggs> see https://sources.debian.net/src/r-bioc-ensembldb/1.6.2-1/debian/README.test/
<ginggs> s/force bad-test/force-badtest/
<Laney> ginggs: shouldn't the testsuite be dropped then?
<ginggs> Laney: yes, how can that be done?
<Laney> git rm -r debian/tests
<ginggs> i've seen another package from debain drop its tests and it still requires hinting
<Laney> I think we fixed that, and if not we should do
<Laney> (https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/commit/britney2/policies/autopkgtest.py?id=41d51369f54d695153fcd71043b511883392a5bf)
<QRM> is this channel for Ubuntu 18?
<ginggs> Laney: ok, thanks - i'll try it
<QRM> yes hello i have recently installed Ubuntu 18 but before I invest any more time in setting up I would like you guys opinion on whether I should continue or revert back to 17 and wait
<wxl> QRM: technically this is for release coordination. for discussion, try #ubuntu+1
<QRM> re: it usually takes me about 6 hours to properly configure and harden
<QRM> oh ok thanks !
<Laney> ginggs: I can badtest this one if it's more convenient to not upload
<Laney> or you can try it
<Laney> as you wish
<ginggs> Laney: please badbest, i'll remove the tests in debian and we'll see when it syncs
<Laney> k
<ginggs> Laney: ta! (badbest, wtf)
<Laney> besttest
<acheronuk> stoken seems to be one of the things that would be broken by the 'BIG' transition? and the latest rebuild FTBFS https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=878883
<ubot5> Debian bug 878883 in src:stoken "stoken FTBFS with libtomcrypt 1.18" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> acheronuk, just upload?
<LocutusOfBorg> actually it seems to be not a problem for the big transition, but it should end a smaller one anyway
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, can you please hint systemd test on s390x? AFAIK it is a testsuite issue, the new upload didn't fix it, and it is holding vlc+libgcrypt20, making update_output look worse
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, ^^
<acheronuk> it was on my list of stuff the big one would break if it migrated, so that led me to it
 * acheronuk shrugs
<LocutusOfBorg> the patch is trivial, why not upload it?
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, libreoffice is still not in, and systemd fix is in flight, why rush, if it's not your thing?
<acheronuk> it's in my set, but via other stuff. I try not to mess with things like that unless no option
<LocutusOfBorg> I probably parsed wrongly your sentence of some hours ago "I moved to something else" :)
<LocutusOfBorg> anyhow, I don't see how hinting a bad test can hurt, and I don't see a big point in uploading systemd that runs a lot of tests right now
<LocutusOfBorg> isn't it better to badtest it, lets stuff migrate and remove the block?
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, i care about least total human effort; and majority of things is still not ready to migrate, because we still do not have libreoffice on arm64. It's still publishing.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, and hints/unblocks/blocks is human time.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, you do see how not having libreoffice as a valid candidate, results in half of the archive to not be installable and like all of kubuntu and qt?
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, and it looks like r is now entagled in the mess with half of it not installable.
<xnox> i mean half of uninstallable packages being r
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, but lo is publishing *now*, and r-* is fine in one hour or two maximum
<LocutusOfBorg> so, if you upload systemd, we have to delay it by some more hours, and I don't know what else, but it is fine your opinion, I understand it
<LocutusOfBorg> and I probably agree with you
<LocutusOfBorg> just I would like to wake up tomorrow without 10MB of excuses page :)
<acheronuk> tomorrow we have 9MB!
 * acheronuk hides
<LocutusOfBorg> my mobile phone will appreciate 1 less MB in size :p
<acheronuk> so would my browser
 * sil2100 is getting impatient waiting for the publisher to publish his new package
<sergiusens> RAOF can you accept snapcraft into xenial- and zesty-proposed?
<stgraber> any chance someone can review that LXD 2.0.11 SRU in xenial-proposed? been sitting there a while and would unblock a few things (kernel adt failure and a heap of bugfixes) if it was let in
<sil2100> stgraber: I can look at it now
<bdmurray> sil2100: I don't see livecd-rootfs in the zesty queue
<sil2100> bdmurray: Steve already approved it, thanks!
<bdmurray> well fine then
<stgraber> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> Large backport diffs hurt my eyes! But that's fine
<stgraber> yeah, we didn't get to release a bugfix release in quite a few months so it's a rather long diff :)
<stgraber> all commits are listed in the changelog though and we don't backport new features to our stable branches
<ginggs> bah, now r-bioc-biocparallel/1.10.1-1build1/s390x has become flaky
<sil2100> stgraber: approved o/
<stgraber> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.11-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg:
<infinity>     - debian/control: Drop libanthy0's dependency to anthy-common. anthy
<infinity>       should pull in -common, not the library. This reclaims 3.4 MB of CD
<infinity>       space. (Debian #582830, #582942)
<ubot5> Debian bug 582830 in libm17n-0 "libanthy0: The dependency on anthy-common pulls in 13 MB" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/582830
<ubot5> Debian bug 582942 in cups "cups stops printing. too restricted permissions /usr/lib/cups/backend - permission denied" [Grave,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/582942
<infinity>       - This is not relevant anymore, we don't use cdimages
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: How does "we use bigger ISOs" justify dropping that change?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: The change was correct, regardless of media size.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> infinity: (sorry if this seems like excessive poking) Now that we confirmed the tooling change works on Bionic, could we get new 17.10 ISOs pretty please? :)
<infinity> tsimonq2: That's not something we generally do.  I'm thinking about it.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Alright.
<infinity> tsimonq2: I mean, we've done special exceptional respins in the days after a release (though, usually that means that flavour released late, we're not replacing ISOs), but this is a month later.  At this point, all the keeners who really wanted lubuntu 17.10 already have it.
<wxl> infinity: apparently not as a user brought this up to us a couple days ago
<infinity> wxl: s/all/almost all/ :P
<wxl> :/
<tsimonq2> infinity: Well, another thing to consider is that we have to support 17.10 for the next eight months.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Support the packages, not the installer.  I mean, the day bionic releases, you can tell people who are *installing* 17.10 that they're probably doing it wrong. :P
<infinity> But yes, there's a 5mo gap before that happens.
<infinity> I assume this is only an issue for offline installs?
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, ok will reapply after the big transition?
<infinity> Since I'd expect online ones to be able to find the bits they need.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Sure.
<sergiusens> sil2100 if still around, mind looking at snapcraft for xenial- and zesty-proposed ?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Let me get back to you on that because I want to be 100% sure but iirc, correct.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Actually, anthy triggers no tests (ew, but also handy in this case), just reapply it now?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Triggers no tests and builds in 3m on armhf.
<LocutusOfBorg> ack
<LocutusOfBorg> I though about this change, the debian packaging was somewhat different, and the debian bug is closed
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=582830
<ubot5> Debian bug 582830 in libm17n-0 "libanthy0: The dependency on anthy-common pulls in 13 MB" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<LocutusOfBorg> you sure it is still a problem?
<xnox> infinity, the change was fixed in debian elsehow
<xnox> infinity, specifically we no longer have emacs -> something -> libanthy0 dependency chain anymore.
<infinity> And was emacs literally the only reason we cared?
<xnox> infinity, one sec, i did look through this.
<infinity> Oh, hrm.  anthy is only in supported now.
<infinity> So, maybe I care a bit less.
<xnox> infinity, yeah it dropped off all cdimages, that's what i meant. something rather used to pull it in.
<infinity> Eh.
<xnox> because like we switched input methods; and emacs-common no longer pulls it in.
<infinity> Alright, I still think the packaging is whack, but "it's whack" isn't quite enough justification to carry a delta forever.
<xnox> oh yeah, it's whack-a-mole all around.
<LocutusOfBorg> so, no actions needed? I'm happy the first time I looked at it I got it right :)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Okay, you win. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> <3
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm pretty sure I asked somewhat here or in #ubuntu-devel for help while doing anthy :) so my "win" is probably because somebody else helped
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> I continue to vomit in my mouth slightly when I see how that whole packageset it put together.  anthy, uim, scim, it's all a mess.
<infinity> But yeah, it's not on any media, not installed by any desktops, etc.
<infinity> So, meh.
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest r-bioc-biocparallel/1.10.1-1build1/s390x' - it's become flaky (and has been in the past) - nothing in d-oko's r-base upload should have affected it
<infinity> ginggs: I find it entertaining that it only seems to pass on armhf.
<infinity> Quality test.
<infinity> And it *consistently* passes on armhf.  Even weirder.
<xnox> infinity, because xenial kernel?
<infinity> xnox: s390x is also a xenial kernel, though?
<xnox> infinity, armhf is the last one to run on xenial kernel, inside lxd. everything else is on kvm now.
<xnox> infinity, let's check top of the log, it was switched recently to openstack nova.
<infinity> Oh, did we switch s390x to bos02?
<infinity> That would explain the change.
<infinity> Though, weird that this stuff is kernel-sensitive.
<xnox> -- ssh -s /home/ubuntu/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/nova -> yeap it's running in s390x openstack
<infinity> xnox: More funny, it consistently failed in armhf/xenial, didn't start passing until yakkety. :P
<infinity> Ditto for s390x.
<infinity> ginggs: I'll badtest it for now, but any chance you could poke people to fix their effin' tests in Debian for this?
<xnox> well, we don't have host cotrol. so maybe hosts' kernel something got fixed to make things tick.
<infinity> ginggs: Also, I'm going to version the force, so we're forced (hah) to revisit it.
<infinity> ginggs: Ahh, which you asked for.
<ginggs> infinity: thanks, i'll poke em
<infinity> ginggs: If it helps any, the tests appear to be pretty unreliable on debian/amd64 too (though, at least they pass sometimes, unlike here)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (xenial-proposed/main) [2:13.1.4-0ubuntu4.1 => 2:13.1.4-0ubuntu4.3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<ginggs> infinity: #882371
<ginggs> for the bot: debian #882371
<ubot5> Debian bug 882371 in src:r-bioc-biocparallel "r-bioc-biocparallel: flaky autopkgtests" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/882371
<ginggs> ubot5: thank you
<ubot5> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<infinity> ginggs: Where did you get that whacky version number from for reportbug? :P
<infinity> ginggs: (But thanks for filing)
<ginggs> infinity: i scrolled down the ci.debian.net page until i found where it started being flaky
<mwhudson>     got: 8441+0: a-1:a-8437:a-1:i-1:p-1:s-0
<mwhudson> oww
<infinity> ginggs: Ahh.  So, some actual method to the madness.  Kay.
<ginggs> why not both?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (trusty-backports/universe) [2.0.7-0ubuntu1~14.04.1 => 2.0.8-0ubuntu1~14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (trusty-backports) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (trusty-backports) [2.0.10-0ubuntu1~14.04.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> Trying easy from autohinter: chrony/3.2-1build1 dropbear/2017.75-3 libtomcrypt/1.18.0-1 stoken/0.92-1~build1 stormlib/9.21-1build1
<LocutusOfBorg>     * arm64: dropbear-bin
<LocutusOfBorg> what does it mean?
<cjwatson> it means that making that set of changes to the target suite results in dropbear-bin becoming newly-uninstallable on arm64
<cjwatson> (but not other architectures.  or possibly just no other architectures earlier in alphabetical order, I forget.)
<LocutusOfBorg> but I tried and they seems to be installable...
<cjwatson> you have to take some care to include only that set of changes, and to avoid anything that was built by older versions of those sources but not the newer versions
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll check again later :) thanks
<slangasek> ah, how did chrony become migratable?  did someone fix its atrocious autopkgtests?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: It's because dropbear-bin Depends: libtomcrypt0 on all architectures except amd64, but libtomcrypt1 on amd64
<slangasek> possibly behind the scenes by fixing the tests in the upstream github repo that is being cloned at test time? :P
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: and the new version of libtomcrypt builds libtomcrypt1
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: i.e. partial transition, probably fixable by rebuilding dropbear
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: ("chdist apt-get bionic-proposed-arm64 install dropbear-bin libtomcrypt0-" reveals the problem - include a "foo-" argument for any binaries present in the old sources but not the new sources)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: I'll do a dropbear rebuild
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> SUCCESS (1193/0)
<LocutusOfBorg> oh gosh, the notest is *ready*
<bdmurray> cyphermox: was the isc-dhcp part of bug 1713747 also verified?
<ubot5> bug 1713747 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Xenial) "missing DOMAINSEARCH in initramfs output files if the DHCP server doesn't provide one" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713747
<cyphermox> it was, is some comment missing?
<cyphermox> hrm, wait a second
<cyphermox> bdmurray, it was, let me capture that in a comment
<cyphermox> bdmurray: to be extra safe I'll re-do the steps right now
<bdmurray> cool
<xnox> Laney, slangasek - arm64 will be done soon; can we redo baseline for s390x given it uses nova-kvm now?
<RAOF> Ok. Libvirt in zesty-proposed causes a Cockpit autopkgtest regression on s390x because it now tries to run the test on s390x rather than skipping it. Where's the autopkgtest overrides branch again?
<slangasek> xnox: shouldn't relate to the arm64 queue now that the runners are restructured; but I would be wary of doing a full retest on s390x while it might interfere with the current mega-transition
<RAOF> Ah, there it is; ~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu
<slangasek> RAOF: rather, ~ubuntu-sru/britney/hints-ubuntu-zesty
<RAOF> Aha! Thus neatly answering my next question :)
<RAOF> slangasek: I don't suppose there's any easy way to validate my change before pushing it?
<RAOF> (Adding “force-badtest cockpit/all/s390x” to my file there)
<slangasek> RAOF: nope - you could run britney locally but that's not quick or easy or a worthwhile use of your time
<RAOF> Good, good.
<doko> what are the open issues for the transition now?
<doko> I know about kopano, and libgcrypt
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-22
<infinity> xnox: systemd tests looking for grub.cfg on s390x == special.
<infinity> xnox: Oh, I see you already fixed that.
<infinity> xnox: Well, almost.
<slangasek> grub.cfg on s390x is fine, we'd just need to retcon the acronym to 'grandpa's retired unmaintainable bootloader'
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: nototools (bionic-proposed/primary) [0~20170925-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted borgbackup [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.11-0ubuntu1.17.04.2]
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: you earlier asked apw about hinting kopanocore as 'regressed in release'; but I only see autopkgtest failures for the new version in -proposed, not the version in bionic.  have you (or has anyone) analyzed this failure?
<doko> slangasek: afaiu cpaelzer was looking at that
<slangasek> doko: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected nototools [source] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170925-0ubuntu1]
<slangasek> gotta love an autopkgtest that calls 'apt-get install' instead of using debian/tests/control
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nototools [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170925-1]
<slangasek> fwiw from scrollback I see him pointing at LP: #1733572, which seems valid but unrelated to the autopkgtest failure
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1733572 in kopanocore (Ubuntu) "php-mapi conflicts with other version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733572
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nototools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~20170925-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (artful-proposed) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
<slangasek> Wed Nov 22 01:06:28 2017: [error  ] Unable to create attachment directory '/var/lib/kopano/attachments'
<slangasek> connect(8, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, sun_path="/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"}, 110) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<slangasek> wat
<slangasek> no seriously, wat
<slangasek> oh.  an apparmor profile.  That doesn't let kopano-server talk to the mysql backend.  Brilliant?
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, there's a blocking but files.
<slangasek> ?
<infinity> s/files/filed/
<infinity> slangasek: For the kopanocore apparmor thing.
<slangasek> k
<infinity> slangasek: And I deleted the release pocket version.
<slangasek> erm ok
<infinity> slangasek: I *thikn* the cura-engine tests I just re-triggered will finish the job.
<infinity> slangasek: It has no rdeps, and it'll be fixed soon enough.  Not going to let one package make me miss another window for migrating this beast.
<slangasek> that's fine, though I'm not sure about the "fixed soon enough"
<infinity> slangasek: As doko said, cpaelzer was already on the case.
<slangasek> I mean, other than the fact that I'm about to upload, but
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, you've fixed it instead? Going to close the bug? :)
<slangasek> apparently
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3048/+packages Looks like it had a WIP.
<slangasek>   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/kopano/*.so m,
<slangasek> not so good on s390x
<slangasek> ok I give up; time to go grab dinner
<slangasek> we'd probably be better off deleting the untested apparmor profile and demanding the Debian maintainer fix it
<infinity> Either way.
<infinity> It's also not blocking the transition.
<infinity> Okay, cura-engine tests passed.
<infinity> This might do it.
<infinity> Once britney realises.
<infinity> Publisher on manual for ghetto atomicity.
<infinity> wgrant: PS: Will pay big money for atomic batch copies.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openturns [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openturns [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9-5] (no packageset)
<infinity> SUCCESS (1156/23)
<infinity> That looks promising.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openturns [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9-5] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: This looks extra promising: https://i.imgur.com/ccXRcQw.png
<infinity> tsimonq2: Yes.
<tsimonq2> infinity: <3
<mwhudson> omg did the migration of doom happen
<infinity> It did.
<infinity> Well, it's still happening.
<infinity> But yes.
<mwhudson> hooray
<tsimonq2> Thanks to whoever finally kicked that through <3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openturns [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.65.2 => 0.65.3] (lubuntu)
<slangasek> Wed Nov 22 04:45:22 2017: [warning] Object not found unknown user "匀夀匀吀䔀": 匀夀匀吀䔀
<slangasek> yep, nothing terrible about /that/ message showing up in the kopano server log in response to the autopkgtest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openturns [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9-5] (no packageset)
<slangasek> echo '匀夀匀吀䔀' | iconv -f utf8 -t ucs-2le
<slangasek> SYSTE
<slangasek> cute
<slangasek> so kopanocore also has endian bugs
<slangasek> cpaelzer: I've dropped a debdiff on the kopanocore bug with the result of my investigations, if you want to carry on with it
<tjaalton> infinity: hi, what's blocking mesa from entering xenial-proposed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openturns [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9-5] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> Thank you to all who helped with Qt transition and related 'entanglements' :)
<infinity> tjaalton: Other than me being blind?  Nothing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<infinity> tjaalton: As for xorg-server, it's not a backport of the artful version.  You're missing one revision.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.19.5-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lubuntu-meta [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.65.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.65.3]
<tjaalton> infinity: I am? shoot.. and thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.9+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.9+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.9+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted normaliz [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openturns [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openturns [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.9-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openturns [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.9-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted normaliz [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openturns [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openturns [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.9-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openturns [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.9-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nototools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170925-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted normaliz [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.9+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.9+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: keepassxc (bionic-proposed/primary) [2.2.2-1]
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 said Qt 5.9.3 is out soon!
 * acheronuk runs away fast
<tsimonq2> muahahaha
<tsimonq2> (kidding)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.9+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: normaliz [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: normaliz [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: normaliz [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: normaliz [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libisoburn [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.8-3] (no packageset)
<slangasek> Laney, infinity: ok, I've turned arm64 on for autopkgtests in britney; hopefully that's a non-event
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: normaliz [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+ds-2] (no packageset)
<infinity> slangasek: Fingers crossed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: normaliz [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+ds-2] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> as a cleanup to the postgresql-10 transition there would be a 9.6 upload in b-proposed that should be removed - see bug 1733527
<ubot5> bug 1733527 in postgresql-9.6 (Ubuntu) "Please remove postgresql-9.6 from bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733527
<cpaelzer> I "think" this is the right thing to do, but I'm not requesting removes on a regular base, so if there is more that need to be done please let me know
<cpaelzer> reverse depends are not yet fully pointing to the new thing, yet since there is "no" -9.6 in bionic other than proposed I thought we can get rid of it right?
<LocutusOfBorg> re-enable autosync please? I did some perl syncs, since queues are empty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/main) [2:1.19.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.4 => 2:1.19.5-0ubuntu2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> infinity: pushed a new xserver, and merged the changelog from -security so the diff looks a bit more sane
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libref-util-xs-perl (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.116-1]
<apw> cpaelzer, postgresql-9.6 removal, i think the damage was already done to all the reverse-depends when it was removed from bionic-release
<apw> well unless there are alternatives in those and reverse-depends is being unhelpful (which is possible)
 * apw looks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libppix-documentname-perl (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.001003-1]
<apw> cpaelzer, except it isn't removed from bionic-release
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, I would appreciate some *perl accept from new queue, I'm syncing new packages manually to avoid overloading of buildd autopkgtests queues once the sync reopens
<LocutusOfBorg> (they should be just two new packages btw)
<cpaelzer> apw: hmm yeah there is a 9.6.5-1 on LP that rmadison won't show me
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, good morning, would you mind merging/syncing libsyntax-highlight-engine-kate-perl ? I fail to understand if the delta is still needed or not...
<cpaelzer> apw: I'll unsubscribe AA from the bug and look into potential set of rebuilds or whatever needed
<cpaelzer> thanks for checking apw
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtests changed a lot in the meanwhile
<apw> cpaelzer, na, it _is_ showing you they are just in date order so it is way up above the other arches
<apw>  postgresql-9.6 | 9.6.5-1              | bionic          | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<cpaelzer> lol, you are right apw
<apw>  postgresql-9.6 | 9.6.6-0ubuntu1       | bionic-proposed | source
<cpaelzer> thanks for opening my eyes
<cpaelzer> :-)
<apw> yeah it catches me out about every other time
<apw> the one in -proposed failed to upload so i can wack that one
<cpaelzer> apw: you could still cancel the one in -proposed
<cpaelzer> apw: which is distinct from the removal later on
<apw> indeed, that is what wack means in that last comment
<apw> cpaelzer, gone
<cpaelzer> thanks
<apw> cpaelzer, and bug updated to that effect
<cpaelzer> me as well actually, but better twice than never
<apw> indeed
<apw> cpaelzer, i will note that reverse-depens is telling you about all packages in postgresql-9.6 even those which have been dominated by those in postgresql-10 and therefore not a problem
<cpaelzer> apw: I've seen that part
<cpaelzer> apw: but never the less I want to check in detail before requesting
<cpaelzer> whicih I atm can't afford
<cpaelzer> even if there sometimes is a silly request in between I "try" (tm) to do them right which requires some prep
<apw> cpaelzer, ok from a quick poke i think we can say that all of the reverse-depends are already dominated or are from the source itself
<apw> internal dependencies
<apw> cpaelzer, i'll write up what i see, and if you concur it can go
<cpaelzer> apw: that would be great
<cpaelzer> sorry that I feel less convinced, but it is just my lack of experience on that area which makes me want to double check things
<cpaelzer> the writeup would certainly help me
<apw> cpaelzer, ok no there are some, i'll write that up and put it in the bug shortly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 (xenial-proposed/universe) [384.90-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 384.90-0ubuntu0.16.04.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 (zesty-proposed/universe) [384.90-0ubuntu0.17.04.2 => 384.90-0ubuntu0.17.04.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 (artful-proposed/restricted) [384.90-0ubuntu3.17.10.1 => 384.90-0ubuntu3.17.10.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libisoburn [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.8-3]
<xnox> the doom has migrated? =)
<LocutusOfBorg> yep!
<infinity> tjaalton: Aaaand, your mesa's build-deps need lowering from libclc-dev (>= 0.2.0+git20170330-3) to 0.2.0+git20170330-3~
<xnox> well i see postgresql-10 in
<xnox> libreoffice in
<LocutusOfBorg> now it is time to do the libssl transition? :D
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, no
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5+dfsg1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> it was a joke :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.9+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.9+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.9+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.9+dfsg1-3]
<LocutusOfBorg> well, I guess we will do it for bionic
<xnox> i think next step is to fix up http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<xnox> once it's up to date
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm busy doing some syncs from Debian now that queues are empty :)
<LocutusOfBorg> mostly perl little packages
<Laney> you know auto-sync is back on?
<infinity> ^
<Laney> although it doesn't appear to have run since it was enabled
<Laney> 0 5,11,17,23
<Laney> not long
<infinity> tjaalton: I'd fix and reupload myself, but I figure you might want to do something more permanent so the next upload is also right.
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I checked the last run and was still in dry-mode, nice to know it will start in some minutes
<cjwatson> Laney: can you remind me where the logic is that pins relevant packages from -proposed during autopkgtest runs?  I'd like to check something
<Laney> cjwatson: It's in autopkgtest itself, I think lib/adt_testbed.py -- one second
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: If you checked and it was still in dry-run, the correct course of action would be ask if someone was re-enabling it, not starting manually playing autosync.
<Laney> get a bowl ready to catch the blood that will come from your eyes
<infinity> cjwatson: The basic logic is "map source to binaries, pin binaries", but the code itself is likely more eye-bleedy.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I didn't "play autosync"; I just syncd stuff that I was caring for perl, and some gcc- fixes I was interested :)
<LocutusOfBorg> btw if we blacklist mariadb for some hours, maybe we can end this transition? or if it gets autosyncd, nvm then
<Laney> https://anonscm.debian.org/git/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/lib/adt_testbed.py#n272 https://anonscm.debian.org/git/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/lib/adt_testbed.py#n1164 https://anonscm.debian.org/git/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/lib/adt_testbed.py#n517
<Laney> should be most of it
<cjwatson> Laney: I think I'm actually more looking for the logic that constructs the --apt-pocket options
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/tree/worker/worker#n374
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, what is your plan for dahdi-linux s390x? it will block debhelper unless some action is taken I guess
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Yes.  The plan is to take some action.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: It's not critical it happens tonight.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: debhelper (a) never ends up entangled in larger transitions, and (b) does all its best work in -proposed anyway.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, I understand thanks! maybe sforshee has plan to sync/merge from Debian? I tried a merge but I failed...
<xnox> slangasek, infinity, Laney: re-dpkg locks in the ADT testing, i believe we should somehow mask the apt-daily-upgrade.timer|.service / remove unattended-upgrades from the images, because autopkgtest manages package installation lifecycle by-it-self.
<xnox> the adt nova images are stock, right? so we need to tweak cloud-config metadata? or block and wait on those jobs to finish, if they are running?
<infinity> The images shouldn't have unattended-upgrades installed anyway.
<infinity> If they do, that's a bug.
<infinity> (A bug that comes from them being cloud images that get stripped, rather than being purpose-built from the gound up)
<Laney> unattended-upgrades is removed in the setup command
<xnox> infinity, shouldn't have it installed; or shouldn't have it active until after cloud-init is done? i believe it is sensible to have unattanded-upgrades in the cloud images for the ongoing.
<infinity> xnox: Shouldn't have it installed.
<xnox> Laney, interesting. but i guess we want to stop the apt-daily*.timer; and block until apt-daily-upgrade.service finishes, or like kill it.
<infinity> xnox: (By which, I mean the autopkgtest images, not cloud images in general)
<xnox> infinity, cause we did a lot of work, on unattended-upgrades, to behave nicely in the cloud, and we had explicit request to have it installed and enabled =/ so i'm confused.
<xnox> we do have it enabled in azure, gce, aws.
<xnox> by explicit request/design/agreement.
<infinity> xnox: Yes, read what I'm typing, not what you're reacting to.
<xnox> infinity, irc lag.
<xnox> infinity, ack.
 * xnox should stop round-tripping IRC via russia
<infinity> Really, the overall bug here (and we've been fighting this bug for a while with the ugly setup command) is that autopkgtest images *are* generic cloud images, stripped after boot.
<infinity> They should be purpose-built as-close-to-only-Essential-as-possible images.
<infinity> But no one's stepped up to do that.
<infinity> xnox: But then maybe there's a second bug in play.  Are you arguing that if the first thing I do on boot is remove u-a, the apt timer services will still fire later?
<infinity> Cause that sounds wrong.
<LocutusOfBorg> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<LocutusOfBorg>  autopkgtest for perlbrew/unknown: s390x: Regression ♻
<LocutusOfBorg> s390x, why you sad?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Literally read the last 20 lines of backscroll.
<Laney> OIC
<Laney> from image auto-sync/ubuntu-bionic-daily-s390x-server-20171116.1-disk1.img
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (artful-proposed/main) [1.1+17.10ubuntu5 => 1.2+17.10ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1+17.04ubuntu3 => 1.2+17.04ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.1+16.04ubuntu4 => 1.2+16.04ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, I really don't understand what was the discussion in the above lines, I don't know what is unattended-upgrades and I don't want to know :p thanks for caring
<cjwatson> Laney: thanks
<Laney> I got IS to sync bionic cloud images
<infinity> Laney: So, cloud-init already supposedly has the right systemd hackery in place to make sure it does all *its* things before apt's services run.  Could we "dpkg -P unattended-upgrades" in a cloud-init boot hook, instead of later?
<Laney> and these have synced in with the current creation timestamp
<Laney> so now we're picking up one of those :|
<Laney> infinity: it's done at image building time
<infinity> Laney: Oh.  As in, these are just the wrong images?
<infinity> Laney: In that case, NM.
<Laney> probably in a belt and braces sense we should try to purge it on boot too
<infinity> Nah, we should be building images properly, second-guessing that on boot is silly.
<Laney> Well
<infinity> If there's already a "strip the cloud image and repack that as an adt image" step, duplicating that on boot would be derpy.
<infinity> (Even if it would avoid this very specific bug)
<Laney> Since we pick the newest image that matches the regex, there's a window every day where we might get a vanilla image
<infinity> I'd suggest we shouldn't do that?
<Laney> Maybe we should pubhlish intoitn
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> Mah
<Laney> WHAT
<infinity> What value is there in randomly picking different image types?
<Laney> Maybe we should publish into an adt namespace
<Laney> and only get images from there.
<infinity> I imagine lp-buildd does something along those lines.
<infinity> Since there's no way they do the "pick a random image and hope for the best" thing. :)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: libsyntax-highlight-engine-kate-perl merged
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<infinity> And suddenly I need to know what the longest perl package name in the archive is.
<cjwatson> not that one.
<cjwatson> Used to be some banking thing ...
<Laney> So 1) modify tools/build-adt-image-all-clouds to run for all releases, 2) make tools/create-nova-image-new-release publish to adt/, 3) run the script, 4) adjust the regex in **/*.conf, 5) pkill -ef -HUP worker/worker
<Laney> who wants to do that? :-)
<xnox> infinity, https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition ?! =) is for java
<infinity> Does sort(1) really not have a word-length option?
<xnox> Laney, hm, i thought the syncing stuff from simplestreams can do on the fly image modifications, unless i have dreamed that up
<cjwatson> infinity: In my unstable chroot it's a tie between libcatalyst-authentication-credential-authen-simple-perl and libcatalyst-plugin-authentication-credential-openid-perl
<cjwatson> libmono-system-runtime-interopservices-runtimeinformation4.0-cil beats them all, though.
<infinity> cjwatson: Hah, I just got there.  Both at 57 chars.
<cjwatson> (As do node-babel-plugin-transform-es3-member-expression-literals, libmono-system-runtime-serialization-formatters-soap4.0-cil, and node-babel-helper-builder-binary-assignment-operator-visitor)
<infinity> Somehow, this doesn't surprise me.
<infinity> Given that the people I know who do C# and JS today would absolutely have been Perl hacks if they were in the biz 20y ago.
<infinity> The language may change, the result never does.
 * LocutusOfBorg is scared
<cjwatson> Though Babel is a very different kind of beast than you typically get in Perl-land ...
<Laney> xnox: Don't ask me about that - we don't perform the syncs in any case.
<cjwatson> That's terrifying compiler technology rather than gluing everything to everything else
<xnox> Laney, ack.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, I'm not familiar with babel.
<infinity> "Babel is a JavaScript compiler to use next generation JavaScript, today."
<infinity> It's a time machine?
<infinity> Also, should I read that literally?  Is it a JS compiler written in JS?
<infinity> Cause that gives me chills.
<xnox> infinity, there is more than one like that!
<xnox> infinity, compiling JS into JS is very popular these days. Because of optimised JS jits in the browser, one wants to not use pure JS but yet be JS runtime compatible.
<infinity> When nodejs becomes self aware, I expect us all to be saved from doom by the fact that its very first act would be to stab itself in the eye with a fork.
<xnox> that's funny
<cjwatson> infinity: It's more like a thing that transforms modern JS into ancient JS so that deployed browsers can use it
<cjwatson> Some people say "transpiler" rather than "compiler", since its output is still JS, just a different dialect
<cjwatson> So you get to write with all the latest language bells and whistles without sacrificing browser compat, which is actually quite shiny
<cjwatson> JS ends up doing this kind of thing because its deployment environment is such a nightmare
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing/+bug/1733839
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1733839 in Auto Package Testing "Sometimes we use upstream cloud images without harmful packages removed" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> assignee welcome
<infinity> cjwatson: That's both fascinating and terrifying.
<infinity> Laney: The part of me that wants to learn that part of the goop wants to sign up, the part of me that isn't sure he has time isn't sure he has time.
<infinity> Also, I should go to bed.  It's 4:30am.
<Laney> infinity: Aye, I don't think the actual work would be that hard, but it'd be a nice way to learn another piece of the puzzle.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, g night!
<tjaalton> infinity: craap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-18.21] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-41.45] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-102.125] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-41.45]
<LocutusOfBorg> for some reasons this autosync run failed
<LocutusOfBorg> lazr.restfulclient.errors.ServerError: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe the next one will have more luck
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-102.125]
<acheronuk> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2017/11/22/qt-5-9-3-released/
<acheronuk> I though tsimonq2 was kidding :/
<LocutusOfBorg> "Our intention is to make frequent patch releases for Qt 5.9 LTS. Qt 5.9.4"
<LocutusOfBorg> hurray
<LocutusOfBorg> 5.9.4 in one month or so
 * acheronuk digs a hole and hides in it
<acheronuk> call me when it's sane to upload anything Qt based
<LocutusOfBorg> can we please have some new queue processing? :)
<acheronuk> I guess we should be pleased the Qt LTS we plan to ship on 18.04 LTS is getting some better updates/fixes than usual though
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> Are we untangled with the transitions yet? Any objections to me starting the transition a bit later or before the end of the week?
<LocutusOfBorg> 1) yes 2) can't answer :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I think only petsc is running right now...
<LocutusOfBorg> but for new transitions better ask RT
<tsimonq2> 0That's why I ask here. :P
<tsimonq2> s/0//
<tsimonq2> So yeah, Release Team ping, can has Qt 5.9.3 transition?
<tsimonq2> :))
<LocutusOfBorg> why not wait and do it in Debian?
<LocutusOfBorg> or better, wait for 5.9.4
<LocutusOfBorg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule you should have time to do it
<LocutusOfBorg> (btw you can always play in ppa, copy in silo and then ask once you have something that is "publishable" :) )
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: E: Debian's skipping 5.9.3 and going straight to 5.10.0, we don't intend to do that.
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: And I have no silo access ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> I can do the copies once you have in ppa
<LocutusOfBorg> generally speaking "can we do a qt transition" without telling RT people how many packages involves, how big are changes, how long it will take... is asking for a blind answer
<LocutusOfBorg> a bug report might be better for that
 * LocutusOfBorg is not authoritative, so answer might be useless and wrong
<tsimonq2> Sure
<LocutusOfBorg> qt is not a simple transition, it involves weeks of work and a lot of autopkgtest run (bad autopkgtests BTW)
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe we can skip 5.9.3, work on something else and then jump to 5.9.4, or keep 5.9.3 in silo and update it once 5.9.4 is out, and then publish
 * LocutusOfBorg don't want to touch qt or perl for a looong time
<cpaelzer> doko: on the rmad-core MIR you subscrubed but immediately unsubscribed the security team
<cpaelzer> doko: was that intentional
<cpaelzer> I wanted to "fix" but making the subscribe again, but realized checking why you did so is wiser - so my update looks like yours (subscribe+unsubscribe of security)
<tjaalton> hm, I forget.. if a package was accepted to -proposed that failed to build because of a missing build-dep, is it ok to reupload the same version or does it need to be a new version?
<LocutusOfBorg> tjaalton, I guess you have to increase it?
<jbicha> tjaalton: can't you just click the "Retry this build" button?
<LocutusOfBorg> reject -> reupload is fine
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, he lowered the build requirement with a ~
<tjaalton> right
<LocutusOfBorg> [11:10:35] <infinity> tjaalton: Aaaand, your mesa's build-deps need lowering from libclc-dev (>= 0.2.0+git20170330-3) to 0.2.0+git20170330-3~
<LocutusOfBorg> if this is the correct context :)
<tjaalton> sure is :P
<LocutusOfBorg> so, you have to bump I would say, since the archive now has knowledge of that upload
<tjaalton> right
<LocutusOfBorg> and the debian.tar.foo would differ
<tjaalton> ok uploading
<LocutusOfBorg> if it gets rejected by the queue, that is another story, since britney+publisher+dak (or whatever they are called) have zero knowledge about the queue
<tjaalton> yep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (xenial-proposed/main) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (core, xorg)
<cpaelzer> hmm - I've a autopkgtest-only change uploaded to open-iscsi and wonder about the tests for resource-agents
<cpaelzer> by definition my cahnge can't be the trigger (well in the worst case it can by having rebuilt differently now, but unlikely)
<cpaelzer> it seemse resource-agents tests fail on mysql and named but only on s390x
<cpaelzer> is there any known issue around that atm?
<cpaelzer> xnox: ^^
<cpaelzer> ah maybe we are no no more skipping things we skipped in the past
<cpaelzer> are we on the new systems (kvm instead of containers) already?
<xnox> cpaelzer, correct, please check old logs and check if they used to be SKIPPED.
<xnox> cpaelzer, currently "never ran -> failed" is marked, in error, as a "regression"
<cpaelzer> xnox: yeah old logs have a lot of skips requiring machine level isolation
<cpaelzer> e.g. https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/s390x/r/resource-agents/20171111_124041_6ebb4@/log.gz
<cpaelzer> and in general http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/resource-agents looks rather red to me
<cpaelzer> so all but s390x are on always-failed on this
<cpaelzer> since what seems forever
<xnox> cpaelzer, take me to the begiging, is this blocking something for you?
<cpaelzer> of course
<cpaelzer> isn't that why we all look there :-)
<xnox> cpaelzer, where abouts?
<cpaelzer> update_excuses and co
<xnox> it somehow magically passed on artful on s390x
<cpaelzer> xnox: it also passed a few times on bionic
<cpaelzer> but never since machine-level isolation is provided
<xnox> cpaelzer, but maybe you can fix it?
<xnox> autopkgtest [14:00:49]: test IPaddr2: [-----------------------
<xnox> sed: -e expression #1, char 11: unterminated `s' command
<cpaelzer> I can volunteer to take a look and let you know
<cpaelzer> I pinged here to get a check on "known issue"
<xnox> then mysql fails to start with unknown user
<cpaelzer> and if it turns out to be more complex the history of this is "almost always and everywhere fail" this would be a valid force-badtest imho
<xnox> cpaelzer, fixing the test is the quickest self-service option you have =)
<cpaelzer> hehe
<cpaelzer> I'll give it a try and can ask to force bad test later on
<xnox> and it looks like "broken sed command" + twice "failing to start mysql due to bad config / non-existing user" as if a wrong path to the config file is passed
<cpaelzer> and a killed bind
<cpaelzer> the bad config seems intentionl - the case is called "invalid user"
<cpaelzer> anyway I'll take a look and will soon know better
<xnox> cpaelzer, right but it seems to launch mysql too, and maybe previously mysql would launch with a bad config? but now is more strict, and doesn't? or some such. Yeah, need investigations. It seems like there are a few passing cases, therefore, it would be nice to fix low hanging fruit, identify junk, discard junk, such that good things are passing everywhere.
<xnox> as there are passing commands.
<infinity> doko: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/cairo-dock-plug-ins
<infinity> doko: Wat?
<infinity> doko: Why did you remove all those binaries?
 * infinity puts them back.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.2]
<doko> infinity: nbs. did I make a mistake?
<infinity> doko: How did you determine it was "NBS"? (yes, you made a mistake)
<doko> ugh, didn't build in -proposed
<infinity> doko: Please tell me britney's "missing build on..." isn't how you decided it was NBS. :/
<infinity> doko: Cause then I'm worried about how many times in the past that's happened.
<doko> no, I was looking at nbs
<jbicha> yes, it was on the nbs tracker
<doko> let's see when this gets recreated
<infinity> It can't have been *green* on the NBS report.
<infinity> And I'm not sure how it can have been on there at all, given the source didn't change.
<infinity> (But it definitely can't have been green, it has rdeps, which is how I noticed the removal)
<doko> no, it wasn't. so please calm down until it appears again in nbs
<doko> or you could even fix the glibc triggered ftbfs
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, the ftbfs is in Debian too https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=882418
<ubot5> Debian bug 882418 in src:cairo-dock-plug-ins "cairo-dock-plug-ins: FTBFS - error: redefinition of 'struct timespec'" [Serious,Open]
<slangasek> xnox: seeing very strange behavior here with apt updates where systemctl --system daemon-reload is called for each package with units, and it takes upwards of a minute to complete each time
<xnox> =/
<slangasek> xnox: thoughts on debugging?
<xnox> slangasek, systemctl list-jobs ?
<slangasek> xnox: well, it finished and now it's 'no jobs running'
<slangasek> xnox: but if it recurs I'll try that, thanks
<xnox> slangasek, it started to serialize outstanding tasks for jobs with multiple steps, because previously it would "forget" which of the three ExecStart= commands it has already ran or not.
<xnox> slangasek, also there might be interesting cgroup iteration activity and/or /run/systemd activity -> taking backups of those and diffing them might be interesting.
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> xnox: ok, caught it in the middle of another one; that command is slow to return, and gives me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26021224/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mailman [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:2.1.16-2ubuntu0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipxe [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0+git-20150424.a25a16d-1ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipxe [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0+git-20150424.a25a16d-1ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsdl2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.4+dfsg1-2ubuntu2.16.04.1]
<xnox> slangasek, yeah, so when systemd goes into reload/re-exec is stops processing private connections. thus it must be iterating over all the loaded units/jobs/.devices files and dumping reloading them....
<xnox> slangasek, nothing funny about that machine? a spam of .service files in /run from like snappy? thousands of devices connected? limited ram | small /run?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsdl2 [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.5+dfsg1-2ubuntu3.17.04.1]
<slangasek> xnox: .service files?
<slangasek> xnox: only a handful in /run/systemd/generator*
<slangasek> RAM was a little tight at the time but not desperately
<slangasek> (kswapd0 wasn't sounding any alarms)
<LocutusOfBorg> is the arm64 queue blocking migration?
<xnox> slangasek, open a bug, and provide as much relevant details please. sounds mysterious.
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: Yeah, it's a full arch now
<Laney> Should mail -devel about this I guess
<slangasek> xnox: ack
<Laney> done
<Laney> slangasek: I think we can give back the s390x lxc machines now
<slangasek> Laney: agreed; I was just talking with andrewcloke about that
<Laney> ok
<slangasek> Laney: do you want to file an RT or should I?
<Laney> please do
<Laney> I've had the jobs disabled for a few days anyway :P
<slangasek> ok
<Laney> apw pointed out that things flop flopping between the two wasn't the best
<Laney> flip*
<slangasek> indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libapache-session-sqlite3-perl (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libclone-choose-perl (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.008-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> btw autosync is broken
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libcompress-lz4-perl (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.25+ds-1]
<xnox> Laney, slangasek - can we flush and recreate s390x baseline?
<LocutusOfBorg> autosync is broken, manual sync works
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, it's not broken; it's intentionally off.
<slangasek> no it's not, it's been re-enabled
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm I don't think so
<slangasek> broken how?
<xnox> slangasek, ah.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, did you check the autosync logs?
<xnox> they are public.
<LocutusOfBorg> yes
<Laney> back in a bit
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why I'm saying it is broken
<LocutusOfBorg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/current.log
<LocutusOfBorg> oh well, the current is not up-to-date
<LocutusOfBorg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/2017-11-22/17:00:03.log
<LocutusOfBorg> lazr.restfulclient.errors.ServerError: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable
<LocutusOfBorg> (this is actually what I wrote above previously)
<slangasek> well, that's an oops, so lp was unhappy
<slangasek> I can try running it again by hand
<slangasek> xnox: LP: #1733925. I should mention, I'm also in the middle of a kernel bisect, so it's possible I had a buggy kernel...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1733925 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd 234-2ubuntu12.1 takes 1minute+ for systemctl --system daemon-reload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733925
<slangasek> same failure http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/2017-11-22/17:50:30.log
<LocutusOfBorg> seems a timeout error?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fusionforge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: golang-1.9 (xenial-backports/primary) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: golang-1.9 (zesty-backports/primary) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [source] (xenial-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [source] (zesty-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1]
<stgraber> Laney, mwhudson: ^ FYI
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [s390x] (xenial-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [ppc64el] (xenial-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [ppc64el] (zesty-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [s390x] (zesty-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [i386] (zesty-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [amd64] (zesty-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [i386] (xenial-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [amd64] (xenial-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [armhf] (zesty-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [arm64] (zesty-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fusionforge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [arm64] (xenial-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.9 [armhf] (xenial-backports/none) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (artful-proposed) [17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [amd64] (xenial-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [armhf] (xenial-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [ppc64el] (xenial-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [amd64] (zesty-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [armhf] (zesty-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [ppc64el] (zesty-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [arm64] (xenial-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [s390x] (xenial-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [i386] (zesty-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [i386] (xenial-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [s390x] (zesty-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.9 [arm64] (zesty-backports) [1.9.2-3ubuntu1~17.04.1]
<mwhudson> stgraber: nice
<mwhudson> stgraber: will getting this done make geting 1.9.3 into backports easier when that happens?
<stgraber> mwhudson: yeah, just ping me when it's in bionic and I'll refresh the backports, will just take a few minutes as those are no change backports
<mwhudson> +1
<mdeslaur> I been waiting 2 hours for the stuff I pushed to -security to get copied to -updates...is something busticated?
<mdeslaur> actually, it looks like it's not in -security either
<mdeslaur> is the publisher dead?
 * mdeslaur prepares obituary
<slangasek> infinity had the publisher on manual last night in order to get the big transition all copied at once; don't know if he forgot to reset it
<slangasek> looks distinctly not-disabled in cron
<slangasek> mdeslaur: and there've been updates to packages files on pepo as of 10 minutes ago
<mdeslaur> slangasek: ok, thanks, I'll wait some more
<stgraber> been waiting for something to publish in trusty-backports for a couple of hours now, definitely seems stuck
<slangasek> mdeslaur: well, perhaps this means that the frontends are stuck even if pepo isn't?
<slangasek> (in which case, --> IS)
<mdeslaur> I'm not sure how that works, but I don't see my packages in launchpad either
<slangasek> ah?
<mdeslaur> ie: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ldns
<slangasek> they would be visible in LP before they would make it to pepo
<mdeslaur> stable releases should have gotten a security update two hours ago
<slangasek> however we've been getting OOPSes from auto-sync today
<slangasek> is it possible your package copy failed?
<mdeslaur> [ubuntu/zesty-security] ldns 1.7.0-1ubuntu1.17.04.1 (Accepted)
<slangasek> hmm
<mdeslaur> both ldns and libraw
<slangasek> right, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ldns/+publishinghistory shows them' pending'
<mdeslaur> so that's waiting on the publisher?
<slangasek> seems so, except it shouldn't be if the publisher just finished
<stgraber> ah, mine just made it to disk now, odd that it took so long
<slangasek> unless that was an extremely long publisher run that just finished and your packages missed :/
<mdeslaur> oh! mine just made it too it would appear
<mdeslaur> wow, that took a long time
<stgraber> ok, so we're looking at a publisher run that took almost 2 hours then? :)
<slangasek> right, that implies the next just-started publisher run grabbed them
<mdeslaur> slangasek: thanks for investigating
<mdeslaur> stgraber: infinity is mining bitcoin on the publisher, so it's slow sometimes
<tsimonq2> (feels like it sometimes, heh)
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: wgrant taught me how to read the auto-sync log properly; this next run should succeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aircrack-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.2-0~rc4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cupt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycairo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.15.4-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycairo [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.15.4-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycairo [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.15.4-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ws4py [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.2+dfsg1-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycairo [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.15.4-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycairo [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.15.4-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycairo [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.15.4-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyproxy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-panel (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.1-0ubuntu2 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu2.1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: airspyhf [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apulse [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cctz [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1~git~a59b930afc8+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinih [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gerbera [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfreesrp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pspg [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyclipper [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parlatype [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyethash [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pmix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qperf [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: segyio [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thunderbolt-tools [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simavr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fizmo-sdl2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fastica [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: getdns [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: povray [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:3.7.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: lxqt-themes (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu-contrib [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyproxy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyproxy [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: airspyhf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apulse [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: airspyhf [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-roboto-slab [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.100263+20170512-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gerbera [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: expeyes-doc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfreesrp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinih [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gerbera [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinih [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfreesrp [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pspg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyclipper [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pspg [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyethash [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cctz [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1~git~a59b930afc8+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libidn2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyclipper [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pluginbase [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qperf [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyproxy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cctz [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1~git~a59b930afc8+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyethash [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyproxy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parlatype [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qperf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nheko [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20171116.21fdb26-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pmix [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rich-minority [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: segyio [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thunderbolt-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parlatype [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-shellany [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sfsmisc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinx-autorun [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thunderbolt-tools [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyproxy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apulse [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pmix [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simavr [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nheko [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20171116.21fdb26-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: airspyhf [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qutebrowser [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apulse [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apulse [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: airspyhf [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: airspyhf [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apulse [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fizmo-sdl2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfreesrp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-asgi-ipc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fizmo-sdl2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontmath [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinih [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinih [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fastica [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shoogle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyres [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinxcontrib-bibtex [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fastica [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cctz [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1~git~a59b930afc8+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ws4py [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.2+dfsg1-2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pspg [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cctz [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1~git~a59b930afc8+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gerbera [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfreesrp [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinih [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyethash [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cupt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfreesrp [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pspg [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cupt [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qperf [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qperf [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gerbera [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nheko [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20171116.21fdb26-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parlatype [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyclipper [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gerbera [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pspg [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nheko [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20171116.21fdb26-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parlatype [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyclipper [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: segyio [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyclipper [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simavr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyethash [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pmix [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qperf [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thunderbolt-tools [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nheko [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20171116.21fdb26-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pmix [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thunderbolt-tools [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pmix [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simavr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thunderbolt-tools [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parlatype [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu-contrib [amd64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fizmo-sdl2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fastica [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cupt [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fizmo-sdl2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fastica [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cupt [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fastica [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fizmo-sdl2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cupt [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aircrack-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.2-0~rc4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted airspyhf [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted airspyhf [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted airspyhf [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apulse [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apulse [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apulse [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted expeyes-doc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-roboto-slab [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.100263+20170512-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfreesrp [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted airspyhf [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted airspyhf [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apulse [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cupt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted airspyhf [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apulse [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apulse [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.10+git20171108-gaca334f-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fizmo-sdl2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cupt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cupt [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cupt [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fizmo-sdl2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fizmo-sdl2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontmath [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gerbera [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gerbera [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gerbera [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cupt [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fizmo-sdl2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fizmo-sdl2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gerbera [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cupt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gerbera [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfreesrp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfreesrp [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfreesrp [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fizmo-sdl2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted getdns [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfreesrp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinih [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinih [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinih [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtxdg [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: keepassxc (bionic-proposed/primary) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gerbera [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-openssl-ec-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libidn2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinih [i386] (bionic-proposed) [40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: fonts-noto-color-emoji (bionic-proposed/primary) [0~20170913-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libref-util-xs-perl (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pmix [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simavr [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-chroma [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20171116.9c81d25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinih [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libppix-documentname-perl (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.001003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qutebrowser [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtxdg [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtxdg [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtxdg [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parlatype [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfreesrp [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtxdg [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parlatype [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parlatype [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parlatype [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pmix [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pmix [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pmix [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinih [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyproxy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parlatype [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pmix [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pmix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pspg [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pspg [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pspg [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycairo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.15.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycairo [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.15.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nheko [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20171116.21fdb26-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycairo [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.15.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyclipper [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyres [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ws4py [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qperf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qperf [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qperf [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qperf [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pmix [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycairo [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.15.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ws4py [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qperf [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qperf [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qutebrowser [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fastica [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fastica [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fastica [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rich-minority [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pspg [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyethash [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qperf [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fastica [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sfsmisc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shoogle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinxcontrib-bibtex [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyclipper [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fastica [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-shellany [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thunderbolt-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thunderbolt-tools [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thunderbolt-tools [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyproxy [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyproxy [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qperf [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-autorun [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thunderbolt-tools [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thunderbolt-tools [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyproxy [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyproxy [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fastica [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thunderbolt-tools [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyproxy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyproxy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tang [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tang [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tang [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tang [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tang [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tang [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-booleanoperations [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remotecv [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> doko: why is LP: #1732475 demotions instead of removals?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732475 in node-tilelive-vector (Ubuntu) "node-mapnik doesn't work, link errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732475
<LocutusOfBorg> sgclark, is pykde4 under your umbrella? I can sponsor a merge if you give me one
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe a sync is better?
<infinity> slangasek: Also see https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=880072
<ubot5> Debian bug 880072 in node-mapnik "node-mapnik doesn't appear to be linking correctly, making it unusable" [Grave,Open]
<infinity> Oh, indeed, that was already linked to the LP bug.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: sardana (bionic-proposed/primary) [2.2.2-3]
<sil2100> cyphermox: hey, I did a review of nplan and some bugs still need SRUification: LP: #1664844 and LP: #1669564
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1664844 in netplan "No distinction between link-up and link-down interfaces" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664844
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1669564 in nplan (Ubuntu Artful) "udevadm trigger subsystem-match=net doesn't always run rules because of reconfiguration rate-limiting" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669564
<sil2100> cyphermox: I would need those to have a good test-case written down
<sil2100> cyphermox: additionally, there's the question of artful being on 0.30 still - any reason why it's not 0.32 like zesty/xenial is being backported?
<sil2100> cyphermox: we usually try to make sure that users on a valid upgrade path never go backwards in packages, at least not for any good reason
<sil2100> doko: I'll be filling in MIR requests for the python-git parts of ubuntu-image, for snapcraft I'd like to catch Steve first and discuss as that'd be a lot of new main packages
<doko> slangasek: sure, we can remove it too
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody please do some new queue processing?
<LocutusOfBorg> syncs from debian, new binaries
<LocutusOfBorg> nothing ubuntu specific
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cctz [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1~git~a59b930afc8+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cctz [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.1~git~a59b930afc8+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cctz [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.1~git~a59b930afc8+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cctz [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1~git~a59b930afc8+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cctz [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.1~git~a59b930afc8+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nheko [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+git20171116.21fdb26-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nheko [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+git20171116.21fdb26-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nheko [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+git20171116.21fdb26-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nheko [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+git20171116.21fdb26-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nheko [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+git20171116.21fdb26-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyethash [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyethash [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyethash [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remotecv [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyethash [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-booleanoperations [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyethash [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.27-1]
<cjwatson> done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted segyio [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted segyio [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted segyio [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu-contrib [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tang [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tang [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tang [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu-contrib [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tang [i386] (bionic-proposed) [6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tang [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tang [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [6-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, also syncs pleeeeeease
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: why didn't these come in as auto-syncs?  auto-sync bypasses NEW so is less work for us
 * cjwatson is not inclined to spend time working out whether those are OK right now, sorry.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-18.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keepassxc [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sardana [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxqt-themes [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
<sergiusens> sil2100 can you look into snapcraft 2.35 for xenial-proposed ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keepassxc [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keepassxc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keepassxc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxqt-themes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keepassxc [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simavr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simavr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keepassxc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keepassxc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keepassxc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keepassxc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keepassxc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxqt-themes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simavr [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simavr [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simavr [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keepassxc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keepassxc [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simavr [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keepassxc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simavr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simavr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache-session-sqlite3-perl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompress-lz4-perl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.25+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-xs-perl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libclone-choose-perl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.008-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libppix-documentname-perl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.001003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache-session-sqlite3-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompress-lz4-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.25+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompress-lz4-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.25+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-xs-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-xs-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libclone-choose-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.008-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libppix-documentname-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.001003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompress-lz4-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.25+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-xs-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompress-lz4-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.25+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompress-lz4-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.25+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-xs-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcompress-lz4-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.25+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-xs-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libref-util-xs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompress-lz4-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.25+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompress-lz4-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.25+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompress-lz4-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.25+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompress-lz4-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.25+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompress-lz4-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.25+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcompress-lz4-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.25+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-xs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-xs-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-xs-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-xs-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-xs-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libref-util-xs-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache-session-sqlite3-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libppix-documentname-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.001003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [i386] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.4-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libclone-choose-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.008-1]
<sil2100> sergiusens: sure
<sil2100> sergiusens: could you also upload the same forward-port to artful?
<sil2100> Since I see 2.35 in zesty but not in artful
<cyphermox> sil2100: artful will get 0.32 as well, I just haven't had a chance to upload it, and it was much, much more important to get the already in-flight SRUs done.
<sil2100> cyphermox: if you could prepare it for artful as well it would be helpful, since of course I can approve earlier series first but only if I know there will be a swift follow up for the later series
<sil2100> Anyway, those 2 bugs just need SRUifying and I can re-review
<sil2100> Should be quick
<sergiusens> sil2100 done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (artful-proposed/universe) [2.34+17.10 => 2.35+17.10] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> sergiusens: thanks! All good so far, will be accepting those in a moment
<sergiusens> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-stdlib-extensions (xenial-proposed/main) [2.7.11-2 => 2.7.12-1~16.04] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (artful-proposed) [2.35+17.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.35+17.04]
<sil2100> bdmurray: in case you want to do some SRU reviewing today, I'm looking at nplan right now
<doko> sil2100: it's turkey day over there ...
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> doko: thanks, completely forgot about that
<sil2100> Damn, needed Steve for some input re: the ubuntu-image component mismatches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nplan [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.32~17.04.1]
<sil2100> cyphermox: just making sure here - the new version of nplan for xenial has a changelog entry of: "tests/integration.py: Skip tests that are still not yet supported in xenial"
<sil2100> cyphermox: but looking at the debdiff, tests/integration.py actually only *removes* some skips
<sil2100> cyphermox: I don't see in the diff any new unittest.skip() added, just removed
<sil2100> So it looks as if it was the other way around, i.e. stop skipping tests
<sil2100> cyphermox: just want to make sure it's what was intended
<cyphermox> yea
<cyphermox> adds skips compared to bionic, removes skips compared to the previous xenial
<cyphermox> some of the stuff we need to test now since its features of systemd we have in xenial now
<sil2100> hm, ok, since it was a bit confusing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-stdlib-extensions [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.7.12-1~16.04]
<sil2100> cyphermox: approved, please prepare one for artful ASAP
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nplan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.32~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comic-neue [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numpy-stl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numpy-stl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goxel [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numpy-stl [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libarcus [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numpy-stl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goxel [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numpy-stl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goxel [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numpy-stl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goxel [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goxel [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goxel [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comic-neue [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goxel [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goxel [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goxel [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numpy-stl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numpy-stl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numpy-stl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goxel [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goxel [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numpy-stl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numpy-stl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goxel [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numpy-stl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libarcus [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (artful-proposed/main) [0.30 => 0.32~17.10.1] (core)
<Odd_Bloke> Am I right in thinking that the server seed controls what ends up in an installed server system, and server-ship controls what ends up on the server ISO?
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: Pretty much, yes.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.20-0ubuntu4~16.04.1 => 2.0.11-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.11-0ubuntu1~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-defaults (xenial-proposed/main) [2.7.11-1 => 2.7.12-1~16.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-defaults (zesty-proposed/main) [2.7.13-2 => 2.7.13-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: compreffor [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-prodlim [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgenoud [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.7-12.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bind-exporter [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ddalpha [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: compreffor [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-prodlim [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-treespace [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: find-file-in-project [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ddalpha [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-prodlim [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgenoud [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.7-12.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bind-exporter [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-prodlim [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: compreffor [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: compreffor [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bind-exporter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bind-exporter [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: compreffor [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-aer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bind-exporter [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: compreffor [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-prodlim [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgenoud [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.7-12.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgenoud [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.7-12.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-treespace [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-prodlim [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgenoud [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.7-12.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-purrr [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rgenoud [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.7-12.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-bind-exporter [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-treespace [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-treespace [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ddalpha [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-treespace [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ddalpha [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-treespace [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ddalpha [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ddalpha [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-defaults [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.7.12-1~16.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpreludedb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpreludedb [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpreludedb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpreludedb [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpreludedb [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpreludedb [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpreludedb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpreludedb [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpreludedb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpreludedb [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpreludedb [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpreludedb [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted compreffor [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted compreffor [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted compreffor [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted compreffor [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-bind-exporter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-bind-exporter [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-bind-exporter [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted compreffor [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-bind-exporter [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted compreffor [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-bind-exporter [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-bind-exporter [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2~git20161221+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-prodlim [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-prodlim [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-prodlim [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-prodlim [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-prodlim [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-prodlim [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-purrr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-purrr [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-purrr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgenoud [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.7-12.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgenoud [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.7-12.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgenoud [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.7-12.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-purrr [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-purrr [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgenoud [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.7-12.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-purrr [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgenoud [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.7-12.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rgenoud [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.7-12.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ddalpha [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ddalpha [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ddalpha [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ddalpha [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ddalpha [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ddalpha [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted find-file-in-project [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-treespace [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-treespace [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-treespace [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-aer [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-treespace [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-treespace [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-treespace [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
<cpaelzer> LocutusOfBorg: I see you re-triggered resource-agents autopkgtest
<cpaelzer> LocutusOfBorg: FYI - bug 1734148
<ubot5> bug 1734148 in resource-agents (Ubuntu) "bionic autopkgtests failing (and blocking since for whatever reason they worked once before)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734148
<LocutusOfBorg> cpaelzer, I tried to run against release package, to show a regression in release :)
<cpaelzer> LocutusOfBorg: oh
<cpaelzer> LocutusOfBorg: but this is on the same version for a long long time
<LocutusOfBorg> yes but the result page shows zero tests against itself
<cpaelzer> LocutusOfBorg: and running it's current test fails for sure
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, but this makes it clearly a regression in release pocket
<cpaelzer> IMHO it never worked in regard to the tests
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe it worked because of lxc
<cpaelzer> it worked because of lxc skipping some and total luck
<cpaelzer> e.g. the mysql test could never have worked
<cpaelzer> it has a wrong path
<LocutusOfBorg> I know :)
<cpaelzer> I consider some of the fixes as SRU-worthy, but I ahve to get it right in BB first as usual
<cpaelzer> feel free to chime in on the bug as needed
<ginggs> quick question about arm64 autopkgtests: why does e.g. r-cran-checkmate show 'always failed' when it has passed on previous releases in the recently run baseline tests? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/r-cran-checkmate
<infinity> ginggs: Because those baselines weren't copied forward, and britney only considers the current series.
<ginggs> infinity: ok, thanks
<infinity> Speaking of old releases...
<infinity> Laney: We can probably whackety the yakkety test results from autopkgtest now that it's long past EOL.
<Laney> Makes sense, go fer it
<infinity> And vivid too.
<infinity> (And I have no idea all the places where those might need thwacking)
<Laney> I'd probably just hide them in the UI and keep the database there
<infinity> I assume there's prior art here with the wily EOL.
<Laney> If you drop the yakkety stuff from the DB it won't sync back in as the job uses distro-info --supported
<Laney> or my idea above was to make browse.cgi use supported instead of all
<infinity> Yeah, I think dropping from the DB (and maybe also purge logs/etc to save space) is how EOLs previously happened.
<infinity> Since no results means that things don't show in the UI either.
<infinity> https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/commit/webcontrol?id=d6287641bd156e5152d40c5101cf1f50130d7319 should also be reverted.
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> vivid should be dropped from the releases too if it's not already
<Laney> https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/tree/webcontrol/download-results#n25
<Laney> there's the schema
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg-server-hwe-16.04 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.19.5-0ubuntu2~16.04.1]
<infinity> Laney: Also also, would you mind having a tete-a-tete with IS to see if they can double or triple your arm64 quota (and then do whatever you need to to make use of it) to chew through that "everything in *-proposed got triggered when Steve enabled arm64 in britney" backlog?
<infinity> I think that was probably the right behaviour on britney's part, but it was a bit surprising nonetheless.
<infinity> And now the world is blocked on that.
 * infinity decides to nap.
 * LocutusOfBorg goes fixing node-babel, node-chalk, node-color-convert, node-ansi-styles, and so on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-color-convert [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-2build1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> please somebody accept node-color-convert ^^
<ginggs> ETOOMANYNODEPACKAGES
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, i am taking you at your word that this is just to bootstrap it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-color-convert [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.0-2build1]
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, yes, node-color-convert needs to build, to unblock build of node-chalk, and then I'll reupload node-color-convert with node-chalk dependency and testsuite enabled
<apw> ack
<LocutusOfBorg> this should unblock in some way node-babel, that will need a build without testing to unblock itself (self dependency FTW), and then a no-change rebuild again
<LocutusOfBorg> things might be worse than that :(
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for the help!
<LocutusOfBorg> I already know that I'll end up requesting to remove node* from the archive :p
<LocutusOfBorg> oh well, this will unblock the ~20 node-* packages that are waiting to build since 22 days
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, just what we need 20 more sets of tests in the queue
<Laney> it could be prepped in a silo
<LocutusOfBorg> the dependency chain issue is fixed with two rebuilds, having it in silo won't help queues I guess :(
<LocutusOfBorg> and I'm still fighting with creating a silo ppa, I can open a ticket but the corresponding ppa doesn't get created
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll try again maybe next time...
<Laney> you have to press build
<LocutusOfBorg> do you have some wiki please? I still don't get how to fill all the information requested on that page
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bileto
<Laney> I think the series is the thing that matters most
<LocutusOfBorg> ok thanks, what should I do with stuff that is in dep-wait right now in -proposed? copy in ppa and copy-back? I don't want a ton of no-change node rebuilds
<LocutusOfBorg> or just fixup the two node packages that have circular dependencies, publish and see what happen
<apw> the depwaits should sort themselves once the other is sorted
<LocutusOfBorg> ok but it is difficult to know if they have circular dependencies or not in advance
<LocutusOfBorg> unless I unblock babel and color/chalk
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why I'm saying that bileto won't probably help too much, I don't want to take a paper and create a manual dependency graph by looking at ~60 control files and dependencies :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pep8-simul [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [8.1.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pep8-simul [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [8.1.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pep8-simul [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [8.1.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pep8-simul [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [8.1.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidyselect [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidyselect [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidyselect [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidyselect [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidyselect [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidyselect [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-run-sequence [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-run-sequence [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidyselect [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidyselect [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidyselect [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidyselect [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidyselect [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidyselect [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pep8-simul [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8.1.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pep8-simul [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [8.1.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pep8-simul [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [8.1.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pep8-simul [i386] (bionic-proposed) [8.1.3+ds1-1]
<doko> wonderful, Debian preparing the next haskell transition ...
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, just blacklist?
<LocutusOfBorg> it won't be easy this one, better wait
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, ^^ please?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: done
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, I'll manually sync until we get 8.2.1 uploaded
<LocutusOfBorg> I hope it won't mess too much with your new queue processing :/
<cjwatson> I just won't do it
<cjwatson> you can find somebody else :)
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. haskell-bitarray
<LocutusOfBorg> it was part of older ubuntu releases, removed and now has a lower version number
<LocutusOfBorg> :/
<LocutusOfBorg> life can be fun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-bitarray (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.0.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-echo [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-pid1 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-echo [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-util [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [14.4.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-getopt-generics [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.13.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sox [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [14.4.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-metrics [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-basement [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-pango [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-getopt-generics [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.13.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-util [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sox [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [14.4.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-haskell [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-basement [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-metrics [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-pid1 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-echo [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-echo [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-pango [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sox [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [14.4.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-haskell [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: pytrainer (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-getopt-generics [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-pid1 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-getopt-generics [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-util [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-pid1 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-util [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-metrics [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sox [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [14.4.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-metrics [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sox [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [14.4.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-echo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-pid1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-echo [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-pid1 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-basement [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-getopt-generics [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-basement [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-getopt-generics [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-util [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-metrics [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-pango [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-haskell [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-util [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-haskell [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-metrics [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-asgi-redis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-pango [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-pango [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-haskell [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-pango [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-haskell [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-basement [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-basement [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (artful-proposed/main) [16.03-0ubuntu3 => 16.03-0ubuntu3.17.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (zesty-proposed/main) [16.03-0ubuntu3 => 16.03-0ubuntu3.17.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (xenial-proposed/main) [16.03-0ubuntu2.16.04.1 => 16.03-0ubuntu2.16.04.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (trusty-proposed/main) [14.12-0ubuntu6.14.04 => 14.12-0ubuntu6.14.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-18.21~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-18.21~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ust (artful-proposed/universe) [2.9.1-1build2 => 2.9.1-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ust (zesty-proposed/main) [2.9.0-1 => 2.9.0-1ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ust (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1 => 2.7.1-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ust [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.7.1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ust [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ust [source] (artful-proposed) [2.9.1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gosuri-uitable [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170830.36ee7e94-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-dropzone [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [5.1.1+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-spectre [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysoundfile [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: corebird (artful-proposed/universe) [1.6-1 => 1.6-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Question for a member of the SRU Team/Release Team... I'm borderline; does this warrant an SRU? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerline/+bug/1575802
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1575802 in powerline (Ubuntu) "default dependancy should be python3-powerline" [Medium,Confirmed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt-xapian-index (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.47ubuntu13 => 0.47ubuntu13.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sshpubkeys [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.10.0+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.10.0+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.10.0+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-base64url [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neomutt [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171027-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-base64url [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-base64url [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neomutt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171027-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-base64url [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-base64url [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neomutt [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171027-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neomutt [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171027-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-base64url [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mockery [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neomutt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171027-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neomutt [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171027-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> hi, if anyone is about, could the kirigami2 new be approved please? will then lets some blocking build deps be available. thanks
<acheronuk> ^^^^ and blocking test deps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-base64url [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-base64url [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-base64url [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gosuri-uitable [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170830.36ee7e94-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-basement [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-basement [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-echo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-base64url [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-basement [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-basement [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-echo [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-echo [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-src-exts-util [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-mode-haskell [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [14.4.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.1~dfsg-1~exp2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-base64url [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-echo [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-getopt-generics [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sox [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [14.4.2-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-base64url [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-echo [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-basement [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-yi-frontend-pango [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-getopt-generics [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-getopt-generics [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-getopt-generics [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-pid1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-pid1 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-pid1 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-util [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-util [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-util [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-getopt-generics [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-getopt-generics [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-pid1 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-util [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-util [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-getopt-generics [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-pid1 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-pid1 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-src-exts-util [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-metrics [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-metrics [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-metrics [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-pango [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-pango [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-pango [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-haskell [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-haskell [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-metrics [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-metrics [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-pango [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-haskell [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-metrics [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-pango [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-frontend-pango [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-haskell [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-haskell [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-dropzone [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.1+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neomutt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [20171027-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neomutt [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [20171027-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neomutt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [20171027-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysoundfile [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-mockery [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sox [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [14.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sox [i386] (bionic-proposed) [14.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sox [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [14.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-yi-mode-haskell [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neomutt [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [20171027-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neomutt [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [20171027-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sox [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [14.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [14.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-spectre [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-asgi-redis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neomutt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [20171027-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sox [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [14.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sshpubkeys [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnutls28 (trusty-proposed/universe) [3.2.11-2ubuntu1.1 => 3.2.11-2ubuntu1.2] (no packageset)
<juliank> I think we should remove gnutls26 from trusty-proposed, it failed verification, and it's unclear what the proper fix is at the moment (and there's a fix for another bug in the unapproved queue that drops it)
<juliank> (just because I was just looking at gnutls stuff when sponsoring the fix above)
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-26
<wxl> possibly the wrong place to ask this, but the iso testcases in lp:ubuntu-manual-tests is just in a huge lump. would i be breaking things if i moved lubuntu-specific testcases in a separate folder?
<flocculant> wxl: possibly is - but why don't you list them in a bug report there to start with, as it is I've no issue with that
<wxl> flocculant: i guess the other possibility is coming up with a more reasonable naming scheme like num-flavour-case where flavour can be all
<flocculant> I'd argue against that option :p
<flocculant> whichever way - bug report for the paper trail ;)
<wxl> because it would be a pain to fix the tracker? :)
<flocculant> well that and also just a load of work for little gain
<wxl> i'll make a bug report about it though and we can discuss it more. thanks for the thoughts :)
<flocculant> moving some things about in lp:ubuntu-manual-tests only affects that - doesn't affect the tracker
<flocculant> also - not sure there are manu lubuntu only testcases as it stands
<flocculant> s/many
<flocculant> I'll see the report when you do it - subscribed to testcases
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> slangasek: could you have https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic derive from Buster instead of Stretch?
<tsimonq2> Why doesn't it just derive from Sid?
<mwhudson> lts autosync from testing not unstable
<mwhudson> i don't know if that's related
<tsimonq2> mwhudson: No it doesn't.
<tsimonq2> I think it *used* to be that way.
<mwhudson> it certainly used to be true
<mwhudson> maybe we're not doing that for bionic
<tsimonq2> Well iirc, policy changed after good Proposed Migration procedures were implemented.
<tsimonq2> Now I think all devel releases pull from Sid.
<mwhudson> hmm ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-petname (artful-proposed/main) [2.8-0ubuntu1 => 2.9-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-jose [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0~20160916-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-jose [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-jose [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0~20160916-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0~20160916-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-jose [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-jose [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0~20160916-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0~20160916-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-jose [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-similarity [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0~20160916-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fswatch [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.2+repack-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> gooodbye haskell
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.0+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.0+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.0+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fswatch [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+repack-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.40.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-bitarray [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytrainer [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-jose [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-jose [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-jose [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-jose [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-jose [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-jose [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0~20160916-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0~20160916-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0~20160916-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0~20160916-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0~20160916-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-similarity [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0~20160916-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bitarray [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bitarray [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bitarray [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytrainer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bitarray [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bitarray [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-bitarray [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.1.1-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-19
 * cjwatson gets spam email: "Subject: Cdimage, No more struggle to increase your website traffic"
<cjwatson> ... I really don't think that's our problem
<apw> cjwatson, ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okteta [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okteta [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okteta [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okteta [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okteta [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okteta [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<slashd> o/ sil2100, could you please approve the upload for sosreport in C/B/X upload queue if you have some time today (LP: #1803735) ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1803735 in sosreport (Ubuntu Cosmic) "[kernel] dont collect some tracing instance files" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803735
<sil2100> slashd: hey! I'll try! I have a pretty big backlog of things, but hopefully I'll get to it ;)
<slashd> sil2100, ok thanks ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.8]
<xnox> apw, sil2100 - please RM systemd 237-3ubuntu10.8 from bionic-proposed
<xnox> to be trumped by a security upload.
<xnox> and thus will need a rebase.
<xnox> chrisccoulson, ^^^
<apw> xnox, doesn't that come out in the wash when teh security update hits -security ?
<xnox> apw, but, there also is no point to verify that one.
<apw> xnox, ok gone
<sil2100> ...
<sil2100> So I just wasted time?
<sil2100> Or will we re-upload the same package after the security upload is done?
<apw> sil2100, i heard it will be rebased and re-uploaded
<sil2100> sigh
<sil2100> xnox: so why did you have me review systemd in that case ;p ?
<coreycb> sil2100: infinity: please can you take a look at promoting neutron to bionic-updates?
<xnox> sil2100, i did not know that #part_2 security update was in progress.
<xnox> sil2100, cause i was under the impression that all security updates were done last monday; then i got more complaints re-readability of the SRU changes break-down, which I hopefully improved on.....; and then it was like "yeah, but no, we are trumping you again dimitir"
<sil2100> coreycb: looking
<xnox> sil2100, the previous SRU attemp was sitting there since early october...... and got trump by security uploads part_1
<sil2100> xnox: eeek
<sil2100> xnox: can you give me a sign once the security update is out and the rebased systemd is in the queue?
<xnox> sil2100, yeah, i shall smoke-signal you
<sil2100> coreycb: hm, I see 2 of the bugs not marked as verification-done for neutron - what's the story with those?
<coreycb> sil2100: i see bug 1795424 and bug 1790598 marked as verification-done-bionic
<ubot5> bug 1795424 in neutron (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] queens stable releases" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795424
<ubot5> bug 1790598 in neutron (Ubuntu Xenial) "metadata service calls to nova-api-metadata with IP based SAN's fails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790598
<sil2100> coreycb: the pending-sru page lists also: LP: #1751396 and LP: #1783654
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1751396 in neutron (Ubuntu Bionic) "DVR: Inter Tenant Traffic between two networks and connected through a shared network not reachable with DVR routers" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751396
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1783654 in neutron (Ubuntu Bionic) "DVR process flow not installed on physical bridge for shared tenant network" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783654
<coreycb> sil2100: ok. what happened is the previous version in -proposed fixed those 2 bugs via patches cherry-picked into the package. in 12.0.5 the patches are included in the upstream release so the cherry-picked patches have been dropped.
<coreycb> the previous version never made it out of proposed
<sil2100> coreycb: but the fixes are in there, right?
<sil2100> coreycb: doesn't that mean a verification of those bugs is needed?
<coreycb> sil2100: i think they're all covered under 1795424 at this point
<coreycb> sil2100: at least i think they can be covered under the general tempest testing at this point
<sil2100> coreycb: could you mention what related testing has been performed as part of 1795424 and mark those verfication-done-bionic, if applicable?
<coreycb> sil2100: sure will do
<sil2100> Since any new changes in comparison to what's in -updates need to be validated one way or another
<coreycb> sil2100: ok that should be all set now. i didn't realize those bugs would still show up as needing verification since they'd been dropped from the latest changelog.
<sil2100> coreycb: I must say that in this case I also would expect them not to show up, as the .changes file of the latest upload only had the latest version listed
<sil2100> I guess the sru-report tooling is smarter than I thought
<sil2100> coreycb: thanks!
<coreycb> thanks sil2100 !
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dm-writeboost (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.8-1ubuntu2 => 2.2.8-1ubuntu3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.9 => 237-3ubuntu10.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.67.0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.67.0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.67.0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octavia-dashboard [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-2.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okteta [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okteta [i386] (disco-proposed) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okteta [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.67.0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.67.0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okteta [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reportbug [amd64] (disco-proposed) [7.5.0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.67.0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okteta [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okteta [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5:0.25.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
<rbalint> infinity, if you have some time in your sru round u-u would be warmly welcome in cosmic and bionic
<infinity> rbalint: That's... Some changelog.
<infinity> rbalint: I'm not sure I have the brainpower for that review this afternoon.
<rbalint> infinity, you are not the first one thinking about passing on this :-)
<rbalint> infinity, however the fix would be badly needed in every release because upgrades are hanging
<rbalint> infinity, also please note that i did not ask for xenial;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-20
<vorlon> tsimonq2: what's the deal with the remaining qtbase-opensource-src autopkgtest regressions?  this is making it difficult to track progress towards migrating these transitions (and was it really necessary to reupload qtbase before the transition completed? some communication around this would've been nice)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4:5.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4:5.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4:5.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4:5.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4:5.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [i386] (disco-proposed) [4:5.3.0-1]
<acheronuk> vorlon: can okteta be ignored against qtbase this time? tests were moved to run at build time via debian/rules and there is a lib bump. I forgot this would make those tests go south where britney has already scheduled a test against the one in -release
<vorlon> acheronuk: what lib is bumped, that wasn't already bumped at the time the tests were run against qtbase-opensource-src 5.11.2+dfsg-6ubuntu1?
<vorlon> acheronuk: anyway, I've just rescheduled the tests with --all-proposed which I suspect is enough to get them to pass, but I will also skiptest for now
<acheronuk> libkasten3okteta1controllers1 -> libkasten3okteta1controllers1abi1
<vorlon> ah
<acheronuk> vorlon: thanks. hopefully marble go pass on retry
<acheronuk> vorlon: 'SKIP no tests in this package' with okteta with --all-proposed. that is what I seemed to recall happens in these cases
<acheronuk> I mean that = fail
<acheronuk> a hole in britney logic that could maybe be patched, but probably not hit enough to be worth the bother
<doko> vorlon, acheronuk: recheduling okteta doesn't help. the tests were removed by tsimonq2, so the autopkg test base line has to be reset
<acheronuk> doko: agreed. though to be fair to tsimonq2, it was not he who did the merge removing them
 * acheronuk looks shiftily around
<doko> LocutusOfBorg, rbalint: kodi ftbfs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rally [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<doko> please mark the postgresql-hll/2.12-1 tests as failing on armhf i386 and s390x. removed the other binaries. see Debian #914189
<ubot5> Debian bug 914189 in src:postgresql-hll "postgresql-hll is not ready for 32bit systems" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/914189
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rally [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1+dfsg1-1]
<rbalint> doko, will queue the patch for next upload in Debian, i should fix autopkgtest anyway
<doko> tkamppeter: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/amd64/c/cups/20181120_021438_982bb@/log.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.10]
<rbalint> doko, kodi uploaded to Debian, waiting for the sync
<rbalint> RAOF, bdmurray: please accept u-u cosmic and bionic -proposed, it fixes a serious issue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pango1.0 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1.42.4-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pango1.0 [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1.42.4-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pango1.0 [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.42.4-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pango1.0 [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [1.42.4-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu0.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (xenial-proposed/main) [3.6-1ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 3.6-1ubuntu0.16.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 3.6-1ubuntu0.18.10.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pango1.0 [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.42.4-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pango1.0 [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1.42.4-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu0.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (bionic-proposed/partner) [1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:20181120.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20181120.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (cosmic-proposed/partner) [1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 1:20181120.1-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20181120.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:20181120.1-0ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20181120.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20181120.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20181120.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: networking-arista [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2018.2.0~b1~git2018112011.53edc6a-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.35.5 => 2.36.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.35.5+18.04 => 2.36.1+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.35.5+18.10 => 2.36.1+18.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted networking-arista [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2018.2.0~b1~git2018112011.53edc6a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pango1.0 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.42.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pango1.0 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.42.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pango1.0 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.42.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pango1.0 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.42.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pango1.0 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.42.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pango1.0 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.42.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.35.5~14.04 => 2.36.1~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fontconfig (bionic-proposed/main) [2.12.6-0ubuntu2 => 2.12.6-0ubuntu2.1] (core)
<Laney> bdmurray: how often do the rls reports run? (I think not very often: could it be made more frequent?)
<Laney> the rls bug ones I mean
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-settings-daemon (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.04.1+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu1.1 => 15.04.1+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu1.2] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-settings-daemon (cosmic-proposed/universe) [15.04.1+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu2 => 15.04.1+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu3] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unity-settings-daemon [source] (bionic-proposed) [15.04.1+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-settings-daemon (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.04.1+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu1.1 => 15.04.1+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu1.2] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-settings-daemon (xenial-proposed/main) [15.04.1+16.04.20160701-0ubuntu2 => 15.04.1+16.04.20160701-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<bdmurray> Laney: the devel release one runs more frequently than the stable release ones
<Laney> bdmurray: in desktop we're using it for stable releases too, but the reports are often behind by the time we get to the meeting
<bdmurray> Laney: okay I'll have a look.
<bdmurray> Laney: its every 8 hours now, how about every 4?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hwdata (xenial-proposed/main) [0.267-1 => 0.267-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> sure, that'll help, thanks
<bdmurray> sil2100: Are you about?
<teward> does anyone here know where the releases.ubuntu.com subpages for the individual releases' header/footers that surround the file list for ISOs is generated?
<xnox> teward, lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<teward> xnox, git or bzr?
<teward> xnox, this generates the HEADER/FOOTER.html files that get referrenced on the mirrors?
<xnox> teward, it generates _all_ of the contents seen on cdimage.ubuntu.com/ full stop.
<teward> ok
<teward> i'll have to dig into this, because the mirrors/web team made a change to the CSS structure for imports to be mirror-root-relative instead of including the CSS from releases.u.c for those running https:// enabled mirrors to not have CSS import problems
<teward> not sure if that was updated in the generation scripts or not (I'll have to dig)
<sil2100> bdmurray: what's up?
<bdmurray> sil2100: I'd like to get nautilus for bionic fully phased, I keep overwriting all the "regressions" and I think its a losing battle.
<xnox> teward, we do not republish releases.u.c automatically, if changes are needed there a manual push will need to happen.
<bdmurray> sil2100: I just think the phased-updater is going to keep finding false positives and that we should get the update out to every one.
<teward> xnox, it's two-part, there'll need to probably be a manual push for a change, but i want to make sure the script is adjusted for future as well
<teward> let me dig in once I am home in front of my Linux and I'll go hunting
<teward> (at work now)
<sil2100> bdmurray: ok, how can I help with that? You want me to override the phased percentage?
<bdmurray> sil2100: yeah, let me find the magic command
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ interest bit for you
<bdmurray> sil2100: change-override with -z 100 is all I know right now
<sil2100> bdmurray: ok, proceeding with that then!
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks, I was going to ask if there was some way to tell the system to let users have the SRU update and stop nagging daily about weird one time reports
<bdmurray> seb128: I was tired of your emails! as I'm sure you were tired of mine. ;-)
<seb128> :)
<seb128> as a wishlist it would be nice to be able to tell it to go back to "n version" when doing the checking
<seb128> because if you end up in a case where a SRU replace one that was not out long, the system keeps thinking those are new when it's obvious they are not
<sil2100> bdmurray, seb128: done o/
<bdmurray> sil2100: thanks
<seb128> thx
<sil2100> yw
<Trevinho> seb128, bdmurray: good thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pysimplesoap [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.16-2ubuntu0.1]
<teward> xnox, ahhh, I think I found the bits that'd have to change, I'll double check later at home when I have the better capacity to test rather than doing everything from just the web browser.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssh [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:7.7p1-4ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.874-5ubuntu9.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.874-5ubuntu2.4]
<vorlon> doko, seb128: what's the word on LP: #1803230?  I see it marked as 'wishlist', which certainly doesn't affect its actual impact on the archive for disco
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1803230 in xxhash (Ubuntu) "[MIR] teckit & xxhash, new rdeps of texlive-bin" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803230
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gvfs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.38.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-settings-daemon [source] (cosmic-proposed) [15.04.1+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu3]
<bdmurray> seb128: Could you update the bugs for the g-s-d and geoclue-2.0 cosmic SRUs?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-settings-daemon [source] (bionic-proposed) [15.04.1+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gvfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.36.1-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fontconfig [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.12.6-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dm-writeboost [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.8-1ubuntu3~18.04.1]
<kenvandine> can someone please reject fontconfig from bionic-proposed?  I need to reupload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-notifier [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.192.1.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dh-golang [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.34.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-mechanicalsoup [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-l10n [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (bionic-proposed/main) [1.4+18.04ubuntu2 => 1.5+18.04ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/main) [1.4+16.04ubuntu2 => 1.5+16.04ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.4+18.10ubuntu4 => 1.5+18.10ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
<seb128> bdmurray, what do you mean?
<seb128> vorlon, no idea, that bug was filed by doko and set as "incomplete", the description also has no context nor any word on the "impact on the archive for disco"
<seb128> vorlon, doko, also we have standard processes for raising bugs to team and flagging them importants for series (maybe it should be tagged rls-dd-incoming?)
<seb128> bdmurray, ah, I see that Steve was no happy with the testcase on the geoclue one
<seb128> bdmurray, updated, g-s-d as well
<infinity> kenvandine: It can
<infinity> Erm.
<infinity> kenvandine: It can't be "rejected" after it's accepted.  You just get to upload with a higher version number.
<kenvandine> infinity: thanks, I'll do that
<doko> vorlon, seb128: wishlist is a severe understatement. it's on your list for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html for more than a week, ping on #ubuntu-desktop. no idea why you think it's wishlist, and blocking icu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fontconfig (bionic-proposed/main) [2.12.6-0ubuntu2.1 => 2.12.6-0ubuntu2.2] (core)
<seb128> doko, it's listed on that page as a stack of other sources, I don't see why it's so important. and if you are blocked by it you can still delete the new version from proposed meanwhile
<seb128> well, anyway, as said earlier we have standard processes to assign to teams or target bugs to series
<seb128> but that's for another day
<bdmurray> infinity: Could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/sru-report-incomplete/+merge/358673?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-settings-daemon [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.1.2-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted geoclue-2.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.12-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.5.0-2ubuntu1~18.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6-cross [source] (cosmic-proposed) [30ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6-cross-ports [source] (cosmic-proposed) [28ubuntu5.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6 [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.5.0-2ubuntu1~18.04]
<RAOF> rbalint: Did you deliberately not close the relevant bugs from the changelog?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [30ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [28ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: installation-guide (bionic-proposed/main) [20160121ubuntu4.2 => 20160121ubuntu4.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: installation-guide (cosmic-proposed/main) [20160121ubuntu7 => 20160121ubuntu7.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.26]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.7 => 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.8] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.8]
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5+18.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5+18.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.5+16.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: knopflerfish-osgi (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2 => 6.1.1-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> doko: oh, you removed the new pgaudit. fyi, I just commented on https://github.com/pgaudit/pgaudit/issues/62
<gitbot> pgaudit issue 62 in pgaudit "1.3.0: installcheck failing on s390x with postgresql 11" [Question, Open]
<doko> RAOF: mir/yaml-cpp ping. this is blocking transitions, for over a week now
<doko> acheronuk: ta. yes, plan to re-upload later
<doko> our mess is down to:     * armhf: acl2-infix, advi, asymptote, auto-multiple-choice, cadabra, calligra-gemini, catdvi, cdcover, cura-engine, dvi2ps, dvipng, epix, equalx, gir1.2-ubuntu-app-launch-3, glmark2-es2-mir, glmark2-mir, glosstex, ipe, kile, ktikz, latex-cjk-chinese, latex-cjk-common, latex-cjk-japanese, latex2rtf, lhs2tex, libautopilot-gtk, libautopilot-qt, libautopilot-qt-autopilot, libcgal-ipelets, libghc-lambdahack-dev, libghc-
<doko> lambdahack-prof, libghc-sdl2-dev, libghc-sdl2-prof, libghc-sdl2-ttf-dev, libghc-sdl2-ttf-prof, libmiral-dev, libmiral3, libmirclient-debug-extension-dev, libmirclient-debug-extension1, libmirclient-dev, libmirclient9, libmirprotobuf3, libmirserver-dev, libmirserver47, libpjproject-dev, libsdl-kitchensink-dev, libsdl2-dev, libsdl2-gfx-dev, libsdl2-image-dev, libsdl2-mixer-dev, libsdl2-net-dev, libsdl2-ttf-dev, libsndifsdl2-dev, libubuntu-app-
<doko> launch3-dev, libubuntu-app-launch4, lilypond, mathtex, mediawiki2latex, mftrace, mir-client-platform-mesa-dev, mir-client-platform-mesa5, mir-demos, mir-graphics-drivers-desktop, mir-test-tools, mir-utils, mirtest-dev, mlpost, ocaml-melt, php7.2-intl, php7.2-tidy, pidgin-latex, prerex, python-autopilot-trace, python-pyx, python3-autopilot-trace, qtikz, qttestability-autopilot, ruby-tioga, texlive-binaries, texvc, tgif, therion, therion-viewer,
<doko> tth-common, ubuntu-app-launch-tools, ubuntu-app-test, url-dispatcher, url-dispatcher-tools, url-dispatcher-tools-gui, vprerex, wims, winefish, xdvik-ja
<doko> tsimonq2, acheronuk: ^^^ could you have a look at the qt* packages?
<doko> also cgal needs some fixing of it's own qt5 copy :-(
<rbalint> RAOF, which one?
<rbalint> RAOF, if you mean LP: #1803137 in the bionic upload then it is indeed relevant, but i listed LP: #1778219 which caused the former as a regression thus in some sense the former did not exist in bionic
<acheronuk> doko: the autopilot/qt stuff tarces all the way back to mir again I think?
<acheronuk> *traces
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1803137 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "Unattended-upgrades may keep running after unmounting local filesystems in InstallOnShutdown mode" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803137
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1778219 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Bionic) "unattended-upgrades hangs on shutdown, leaves system in a broken state" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778219
<rbalint> RAOF, since the former's fix is reverting the fix for the latter and fixing the latter in a different way the latter bug got fixed, but i would be happy to reupload referencing both bugs and i felt that either listing both or listing one was correct in a sense
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xtables-addons (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0-0.1 => 3.0-0.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-42.45~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-42.45~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-42.45~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-42.45~16.04.1]
<ahasenack> acheronuk: I'm the one who filed that pgaudit issue on s390x upstream
<ahasenack> I was taking a look at it yesterday, but couldn't figure anything out
<acheronuk> ahasenack: ah. I didn't note you full name on github
<ahasenack> so postgresql-11 is now ready to migrate?
<ahasenack> no reds at least, I didn't check update_output.txt yet
<doko> ahasenack: yes, pgaudit removed, and stopping build postgresql-hll on some archs
<doko> ahasenack: if php is server related, please have a look at the failing symfony autopkg tests, just for php7.2
<ahasenack> ok
<doko> or argue with the release team to ignore these, because they pass with 7.3 ;p
<ahasenack> is 7.3 released yet?
<ahasenack> or still an alpha/beta?
<ahasenack> I guess I should know
<doko> it's in the archive =)
<ahasenack> it was a pre-release version
<ahasenack> I'll look, rbasak and nacc had a call about php yesterday
<rbalint> rbasak, i'm still hoping to get u-u into -proposed :-)
<jbicha> argue with the security team to accept pcre2 in main too ;p
<rbasak> ahasenack: it's rc
<rbasak> IIRC GA was scheduled soon. I can't find the schedule right now
<rbasak> Aha: https://wiki.php.net/todo/php73
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gvfs (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.38.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.38.1-0ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core)
<Beret> g'morning
<Beret> rbasak, ahasenack - once the release team is awake, we need to have a conversation in here about getting 18.04.1 fixed
<Beret> I thought that had already been done
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> I'm off to lunch
<Beret> ok
<rbasak> rbalint: looking now for you. Which releases? I see something in Bionic and Cosmic so far, Cosmic without an SRU-like version string. Is that intentional?
<rbasak> (the bug doesn't have a Cosmic task
<rbasak> )
<ahasenack> back
<rbasak> rbalint: also did you respond to bdmurray's questions on the ubuntu-release@ thread? Am I right in thinking that these uploads are  related to that thread?
<rbalint> rbasak, please reject cosmic's upload, i forgot to update the version string
<rbalint> rbasak, which thread?
<rbalint> rbasak, yes, bionic and cosmic please
<rbasak> rbalint: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-May/004479.html
<rbasak> rbalint: Brian's reply is dated Jun 01.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unattended-upgrades [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5ubuntu4]
<xnox> doko, it built; i'm now pre-building my abi-rebuild-only in a bileto ppa, and will ask you to do the switch, once all binaries are there; to make the slotting in window short.
<xnox> doko, see builds at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3528/+packages
<rbalint> rbasak, we discussed the full backport an i think bdmurray is now on board with it and I queued the upload to xenial but need to update the lp bugs to follow the sru template
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.0.2-4] (no packageset)
<rbasak> rbalint: OK. Shall we consider the SRU on hold until you're done updating the bugs then? And would it be better to see if bdmurray can do the SRU reviews in that case? I don't want to review and find I have a different set of requirements. That'd be frustrating for everyone.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-12.13~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-12.13~18.04.1] (kernel)
<rbalint> rbasak, i'm ok keeping the xenial one on hold for a little, but the others should be fine
<ahasenack> doko: about symfony, it looks like 3.4.18 fixes those issues
<ahasenack> doko: the same tests are run at pkg build time, and I can't build 3.4.17 (current disco) with php 7.2.11, the tests fail
<ahasenack> doko: but I can build 3.4.18 with 7.2.11
<ahasenack> doko: I'm about to do a bileto run with 3.4.18, but we would have to go ahead of debian which still has 3.4.17
<ahasenack> (if this works)
<rbasak> ahasenack: is this related to the PHP transitoin we're considering?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.5ubuntu3 => 1.5ubuntu3.18.10.0] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<ahasenack> rbasak: php7.2 (7.2.10-0ubuntu1 to 7.2.11-3build1) has only one red now, and it's symfony
<rbasak> ahasenack: (just to avoid duplicate work as appropriate)
<rbasak> Hmm, OK
<rbasak> nacc had mentioned that symfony is a major deal to resolve in itself. I haven't looked in depth at all yet.
<ahasenack> rbasak: doko pinged me about it this morning
<rbasak> I have no objection to resolving this. I'm wondering that if we're about to create a big mess for a PHP transition anyway, there may be little point as we'll have to clear the mess again anyway (and the server team would take responsibility for doing that of course). Unless there's something else it blocks right now?
<doko> the autopkg test failures are currently the big transition mess, that's the reason I'm asking
<rbasak> To be clear, I haven't looked deeply into PHP yet though, and we haven't yet committed to doing the transition AFAIK. But it seems likely we will, unless the pcre2/3 thing stops us from wanting to start.
<juliank> doko: I'll rename the yaml-cpp binary package, preparing an NMU for Debian now, will upload that to disco as well
<ahasenack> let me see if this simple update fixes the current dep8 failures
<rbasak> Sure
<ahasenack> sounds good?
<doko> juliank: ok
<doko> rbasak, ahasenack: please wait with php until icu migrates.  so maybe we want to override the symfony autopkg failures for that transition
<juliank> icu is entangled with haskell it seems
<doko> and I didn't get a reply from the security team about pcre2
<juliank> I'll definitely need to rebuild haskell-hakyll for haskell-fsnotify which also needed a rebuild for icu...
<rbasak> doko: I think that sounds fine, but can I please clarify that I understand you exactly?
<juliank> grr
<rbasak> doko: "wait with php" -> you mean with a PHP transition, not the current migration issue, right?
<doko> rbasak: yes, exactly
<rbasak> doko: and "override the symfony autopkg failures" -> you mean for the future, when we'll expect to get stuck on them during a PHP transition?
<doko> rbasak: no, the current ones
<rbasak> doko: OK, and you're proposing to override them right now?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gvfs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.38.1-0ubuntu1.1]
<doko> rbasak: otp, following up later
<rbasak> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.0.2-4] (no packageset)
<ahasenack> not really liking what symfony package build is doing with my /tmp
<ahasenack> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/H5FP6f3gdc/
<doko> rbasak, ahasenack: I mentioned ignoring current symfony autopkg test failures to vorlon. if that's not acceptable, maybe I should investigate if it can be removed, together with rdeps from the release pocket. but that would be something to do for me tomorrow
<juliank> I messed up the yaml-cpp upload a bit, new one coming soon
<juliank> xnox: I lost my no-change rebuild script, do you have a copy handy?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaml-cpp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<xnox> juliank, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6nvfm9TFTB/ i call it rebuild-for
<xnox> e.g. reverse-depends -b src:foo | xargs -L1 rebuild-for 'foo library'
<juliank> xnox: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaml-cpp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<rbasak> doko: I see, thanks. I have no objection to that. HOpefully ahasenack's change will fix it without too much effort though.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaml-cpp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<juliank> Did no-change rebuilds of haskell-diagram-libs and haskell-hakyll, hope the haskell stuff is done soon
<juliank> ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaml-cpp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<juliank> the yaml-cpp 0.5.3-0.1ubuntu1 binaries can be rejected, they were broken
<juliank> the ubuntu2 ones are building now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected yaml-cpp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected yaml-cpp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected yaml-cpp [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected yaml-cpp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaml-cpp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaml-cpp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<doko> vorlon: starjava-* is involved as well, via skycat -> cfitsio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.0.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaml-cpp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
 * acheronuk steals that rebuild script
<juliank> Someone please ping me once yaml-cpp ...ubuntu2 binaries are in, I have rdep rebuild .changes  ready to upload!
<juliank> acheronuk: good choice
<juliank> xnox: apparently reverse-depends needs an -l too
<juliank> in your example
 * juliank starts thinking about dinner
<xnox> juliank, yeah.....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaml-cpp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaml-cpp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaml-cpp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<doko> juliank: yaml-cpp accepted, please wait for publication for the no-change rebuilds
<juliank> doko: ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaml-cpp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaml-cpp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaml-cpp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaml-cpp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaml-cpp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaml-cpp [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.3-0.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.0.2-4] (no packageset)
<rbasak> Beret: who are you after from the release team specifically? I'm here for ~30 mins, and then possibly later this evening depending.
<Beret> rbasak, I talked to vorlon and stgraber about fixing the universe enablement in 18.04.1
<Beret> vorlon has more info
<doko> ahasenack: please follow-up on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pgaudit/+bug/1804398
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1804398 in pgaudit (Ubuntu) "pgaudit fails autopkg tests on s390x" [Undecided,New]
<ahasenack> ok, I'll link the upstream bug
<doko> vorlon: the texlive-bin build for ppc64el was a superseded upload. now just retried
<juliank> ugh, mongodb ftbfs
<xnox> juliank, yes!
<xnox> juliank, but the new point release of that, that i was preparing in my nonvirt ppa, was building better.
<xnox> juliank, which bits are you stumbling on? openssl? yaml-cpp?
<xnox> juliank, i can upgrade mongodb to a newer point release which should build fine (and pass tests)
<juliank> xnox: src/mongo/db/pipeline/document_internal.h:349:44: error: 'void* memset(void*, int, size_t)' writing to an object of non-trivial type 'class mongo::Position'; use assignment instead [-Werror=class-memaccess]
<juliank> and some memmove calls
<xnox> ew
<xnox> juliank, i will time out today, before i can look into it. But i can deal with mongo tomorrow =/
<xnox> juliank, also the haskell tracker is looking better ;-)
<doko> what a surprise ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20180911/+build/15406380
<doko> already found for the last test rebuild
<juliank> doko: happens
<doko> no, way too often
<doko> and not taken care of
<xnox> juliank, so i was preparing 3.6.8 update in https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+archive/ubuntu/nonvirt/+packages?field.name_filter=mongodb&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<doko> ignoring build failures is just bad
<xnox> doko, well, 3.6.8 was failing tests with boost1.67 regression; and i didn't manage to fix boost in time for cosmic release. Boost is now fixed, thus unblocking upgrade to 3.6.8 or later.
<xnox> https://tracker.debian.org/media/packages/b/boost1.67/changelog-1.67.0-9
<juliank> /usr/bin/ld: ../../Testing/libSurgSimTesting.so: undefined reference to `testing::InitGoogleMock(int*, char**)'
<juliank> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<juliank> -> opensurgsim_0.7.0-7build2
<xnox> that most likely incompat with 1.8.1 gmock / gtest
<xnox> (like in mir)
<juliank> ack
<juliank> Well, tomorrow Julian's problem
<doko> juliank: thanks for sharing the pain ;p
<bdmurray> vorlon: I don't understand the state of bug 1770082 - the pending SRU report leads one to believe its releaseable.
<ubot5> bug 1770082 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-networkd not renaming devices on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770082
<ahasenack> doko: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/3529/disco.html got better
<ahasenack> doko: the armhf test skip we had before was droppin in the current disco upload
<ahasenack> I might have to reintroduce it
<ahasenack> hm
<ahasenack> where is disco-proposed in that build log
<ahasenack> oh
<ahasenack> I guess bileto doesn't use -proposed for dep8 tests
<xnox> ahasenack, you can retrigger with &all-proposed=1
<xnox> ahasenack, or run it locally..... but running armhf locally is hard.
<ahasenack> I did run it locally, it passed
<ahasenack> yeah, i did it for amd64 of course :)
<ahasenack> xnox: I just grab the recycle-icon url and append that?
<xnox> yes, i believe
<ahasenack> ok, let me try
<xnox> and cna like change the arch parameter
<ahasenack> right, for the green ones
 * doko is surprised to see xnox as a believer ;p
<ahasenack> I think it worked
<xnox> and then hack the url to see the results
<xnox> doko, so mir should become a candidate next time britney runs; libsdl2 autopkgtests all passed.
<xnox> but i will be afk then =/
<ahasenack> giving thanks?
<doko> xnox: you said that some hours before :/
<xnox> doko, publisher is slow.... it did publish; but britney ran just before it; so didn't see it; then it did see it, and only requested autopkgtests.... now they have passed.....
<doko> heh, have fun, see you tomorrow
<xnox> doko, hmmmm
<xnox> doko, so i'm not sure what now.... texlive not removed fully?
<doko> xnox: please wait for the ppc64el build to publish
<xnox> ah ok
<xnox> doko, promote libxxhash0 ?
<xnox> texlive-binaries/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: libxxhash0
<doko> I probably should, but I asked the release team to approve. vorlon, Laney; whoever?
<xnox> it is on top of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html
<doko> hell yes, it is. and the desktop team is aware of that
<vorlon> doko: doesn't need release team approval; MIR team approval, or "best judgement" of archive team provided there is an MIR bug open so we don't lose track
<vorlon> anyway, given that my rollback failed (because I didn't roll back far enough), I should just re-add the newer version
<doko> vorlon: I already looked at xxhash, and I fixed and filed the symbols issue, which is now presnt in -proposed. so that should be ok except for the bug subscriber
<vorlon> bdmurray: LP: #1770082 - the fix for the regression was supposed to get uploaded same day.  cyphermox, what's the status of that netplan.io fix?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1770082 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-networkd not renaming devices on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770082
<cyphermox> vorlon: uploading shortly. I just uploaded the disco one
<vorlon> cyphermox: ok
<cyphermox> cherry-picks to cosmic+bionic are done, running through autopkgtests locally right now
<cyphermox> it's exactly the same fix so I expect it's a rubber stamp, but I want to make sure the tests pass anyway
<vorlon> doko: btw did you promote python-oauth2client? it's listed now on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/m-r-package-team-mapping.html#unsubscribed
<vorlon> doko: I think you should go ahead and promote xxhash then
<ahasenack> doko: ok, now we have it with disco-proposed and php 7.2.11. Just armhf: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/3529/disco.html
<doko> vorlon: sorry, I don't see a oauth* mismatch
<vorlon> doko: it's not a component mismatch now, it's a package that's been promoted with no subscriber
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (bionic-proposed/main) [0.40.1~18.04.2 => 0.40.1~18.04.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected netplan.io [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.40.1~18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (bionic-proposed/main) [0.40.1~18.04.2 => 0.40.1~18.04.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netplan.io (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.40.2.1 => 0.40.2.2] (core)
<vorlon> doko: I just checked and there's no MIR bug at all for python-oauth2client, and I'm not seeing who promoted it (two days ago - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-oauth2client/4.1.2-3/+publishinghistory).  the team that /should/ own it is obvious (openstack), but this still needs followed through
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.0.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1033.34~14.04.2] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1033.34~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rax-nova-agent (bionic-proposed/main) [2.1.15-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 2.1.18-0ubuntu1~18.04.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rax-nova-agent (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.1.15-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 2.1.18-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rax-nova-agent (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.1.15-0ubuntu2 => 2.1.18-0ubuntu1~18.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-12.13~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-12.13~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.15.0-1033.34~14.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1033.34~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.0.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1033.34] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1025.26~16.04.1] (kernel)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1025.26~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1033.34]
<vorlon> jbicha: what was so important in postgresql-common 196 that it warranted resetting the view on the ongoing transition?
<acheronuk> builders seem stuck and not completing builds properly on https://launchpad.net/builders/
<cjwatson> Please don't multi-post :)
<cjwatson> Replied elsewhere
<acheronuk> cjwatson: sorry. though here was more a FYI for people waiting for builds that there seems an issue
<doko> vorlon: I'll follow-up on pyhton-oauth2client. my mistake, promoting all the python3-* packages for openstack
<cjwatson> Should be unstuck now
<acheronuk> thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.13.0.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.13.0.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.13.0.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.13.0.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.13.0.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.13.0.2-4]
<juliank> doko: I just disabled the cabal 2.2 patch in ganeti so it should build again - i did not want to pull cabal 2.2 in to this transition
<juliank> seems I need to revert another patch
<juliank> ugh
<juliank> so the cabal 2.2 patch is actually a cabal 2.0 and cabal 2.2 patch
<juliank> and i need to revert one hunk of that and not both
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mapnik [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mapnik [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mapnik [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 [source] (disco-proposed) [410.78-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mapnik [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mapnik [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mapnik [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [410.78-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 [i386] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [410.78-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<juliank> I'm confused how puppet is now failing for facter with "puppet cert is deprecated", but not previously. Is that an external thing?
<juliank> should we revert the puppet in proposed and just upload a fix for the one in release that fixes that test case / makes it ignore the stderr?
<juliank> Or I guess we'll just ignore the failure and hope that boost1.67/icu/yaml-cpp/haskell stuff sorts itself out this way
<juliank> (after opensurgsim and mongodb are fixed...)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mapnik [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.7.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mapnik [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.7.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mapnik [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.7.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mapnik [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.7.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mapnik [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.7.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mapnik [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.7.2+dfsg-3]
<doko> looks like component-mismatches isn't updated
<doko> sil2100: ^^^ puppet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [410.78-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 [i386] (disco-proposed) [410.78-0ubuntu1]
<sil2100> doko: hey! Will take a look at that in 15 minutes
<juliank> doko: I'm not sure what to do about xcffib and ganeti-2.15 - the former depends on haskell-language-python which hangs during documentation building, and the latter probably just needs another upload? (not sure what changed, though)
<juliank> is there a way to get more details as to why a package is uninstallable or bad?
<juliank> But that should be everything from the ghc side of things
<doko> juliank: well, try ganeti-2.15
<juliank> Like, ganeti does not have any dependencies on haskell packages, why is it bad at all?
<juliank> (it only b-ds on it AFAICT)
<juliank> I'll wait a bit and see what happens to ganeti (vs ganeti-2.15), if that stops being bad we should be fine
<juliank> by rebuilding 2.15
<juliank> but it's impressive that the build took 7 minutes on amd64, and probably around 90 minutes on armhf
<juliank> yup, there was _some_ update, as ganeti-2.15 does not build at all
<doko> RAOF, juliank: anybody of you looking at opensurgsim and mongodb?
<juliank> doko: I think xnox wanted to take care of mongo
<doko> opensurgsim could be removed
<juliank> opensurgsim links test cases in the wrong order
<juliank> it lists gtest before the stuff needing gtest
<juliank> doko: best probably
<juliank> doko: even with the test linking fixed, it will probably still ftbfs due to https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=912110
<ubot5> Debian bug 912110 in src:opensurgsim "opensurgsim FTBFS: test failures" [Serious,Open]
<doko> and using an internal gtest copy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nat-rtsp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7+1.g2ea3cb6-1 => 0.7+1.g2ea3cb6-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<doko> ahasenack: could you upload symfony? it's already badtest for armhf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openafs (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0~pre5-1 => 1.8.0~pre5-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<juliank> ganeti-2.15 should be fixed now too, but builds will take some time...
<ahasenack> doko: in hints? Ah, I was looking for that bit of history
<ahasenack> because the code says
<ahasenack> if [ `dpkg --print-architecture` = 's390x' ] ; then
<ahasenack> but then it echos
<ahasenack>   echo "Don't fail testsuite on armhf and s390x, this test always failed there"
<ahasenack> ^^ armhf included
<ahasenack> I was just going to add armhf to the if clause, but looks like that is not needed then
<doko> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (trusty-proposed/main) [0.80.11-0ubuntu1.14.04.3 => 0.80.11-0ubuntu1.14.04.4] (core)
<doko> juliank: haskell looks good enough now
<rbalint> sil2100, u-u and rax-nova-agent sru-s would be kind of urgent, if you have time for them please let them into -proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-memcache (bionic-proposed/main) [1.57-2 => 1.57-2ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-memcache (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.57-2 => 1.57-2ubuntu0.18.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> rbalint: ACK! I'll start my SRU shift in a bit and handle those with priority
<rbalint> sil2100, thanks! u-u for xenial can wait to see if there are any issues with the big change in bionic
<ahasenack> doko: just waiting on a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/symfony/+git/symfony/+merge/359137
<ahasenack> hints branch ready as well (linked from there)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gjs (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.54.1-1 => 1.54.3-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> that is the wrong version, please reject it
<apw> Laney, gjs ?
<Laney> yus
<apw> Laney, both of them ?
<Laney> why is it that you only notice those things once it's too late to stop it yourself
<Laney> 18.10 is good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gjs (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.54.1-1 => 1.54.3-1~ubuntu18.10.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gjs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.54.3-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
<apw> Laney, ^
<Laney> you beaut
<Laney> give this man a raise and/or a pony
<apw> pony pony
<doko> mwhudson: please could you have a look at update_output: golang-github-juju-collections-dev, golang-github-juju-httprequest-dev, golang-github-juju-testing-dev, golang-gopkg-juju-environschema.v1-dev, golang-gopkg-macaroon.v2-dev
<doko> mwhudson: still fail to see why this is involved in our big transition
<doko> mwhudson: nm, depends on mongodb
<doko> so we are down to the symfony fix, and the mongodb upload
<ahasenack> doko: just uploaded
<ahasenack> waiting for the confirmation email
<ahasenack> actually, got the email
<ahasenack> just not the bot ping here yet
<doko> \o/
<ahasenack> doko: https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/britney/hints-symfony-3.4.18/+merge/359189 for the hints
<doko> apw: could you have a look at the linux autopkg test regressions triggered by elfutils?
<ahasenack> for arm
<doko> sil2100: ^^^
<ahasenack> oh, got a reply already on the symfony upstream bug I filed
<ahasenack> might be simple to fix, if it's indeed all they are saying it is
<ahasenack> doko: pgaudit is ongoing, they asked me to reproduce the test failure with a plain upstream build from source, which I did this morning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1 => 3.30.2-1~ubuntu18.10.1] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.9 => 2.525.10] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: llvm-toolchain-7 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:7-3~ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdrm (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.91-2 => 2.4.95-1~18.04.1] (core, xorg)
<jbicha> doko: I think we'll want to remove gitaly from Ubuntu since it now depends on gitlab-common LP: #1758702
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1758702 in gitlab (Ubuntu) "Please consider adding gitlab to sync blacklist" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758702
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: usbmuxd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0-2build1 => 1.1.0-2ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgnomekbd (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.26.0-3 => 3.26.0-3ubuntu0.18.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgnomekbd (bionic-proposed/main) [3.26.0-3 => 3.26.0-3ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rax-nova-agent [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.1.18-0ubuntu1~18.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rax-nova-agent [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.18-0ubuntu1~18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rax-nova-agent [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.18-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
<xnox> doko, so security uploads of systemd, regressed systemd autopgktests, in all releases.
<xnox> doko, i will deal with that tomorrow.
<mwhudson> doko: suspect those packages can all be kicked out
<mwhudson> so what is actually going on in disco-proposed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> would it be possible for britney to include at least one depends clause that become unsatisfiable when listing uninstallable packages?
<mwhudson> oh right, it's php7.2 holding things up now?
<mwhudson> and so symfony/arm64
 * mwhudson reads tests and boggles
<mwhudson> i think some php7.2 change really breaks symfony on arm64
<acheronuk> https://github.com/symfony/symfony/issues/29281
<gitbot> symfony issue 29281 in symfony "Tests fail on armhf" [Open]
<acheronuk> oh, arm64?
<acheronuk> :(
<mwhudson> no it's not that :(
<mwhudson> basically parsing "nan" as a number doesn't error the way symfony expects
<mwhudson> or at least that's how it seems to me
<mwhudson> it tests parsing both "NaN" and "nan" but there is a special case in the code for "NaN" ...
<mwhudson> or even more hilariously it could be icu
<mwhudson> $ git -C php7.2 diff pkg/ubuntu/bionic-updates pkg/ubuntu/bionic-proposed  | wc -l
<mwhudson> 29139
<mwhudson> nice
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> not that i should be looking at bionic of course
<mwhudson> $ git -C php7.2 diff pkg/ubuntu/disco pkg/ubuntu/disco-proposed  | wc -l
<mwhudson> 13347
<jbicha> AAs feel free to reject the ndctl NEW binaries, superseded by later upload
<jbicha> I suspect it's a really bad time of day to find an AA though
<mwhudson> bad time of year too
<jbicha> it especially affects this time zone :)
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> RAOF may appear soon i guess
<jbicha> how's Black Friday over there? :)
<RAOF> Indeed he will.
<mwhudson> a dramatic entrace
<jbicha> I think we technically started Black Friday & Cyber Monday this morning. Time is a bit fuzzy these days
<RAOF> mwhudson: What can I do you for?
<mwhudson> RAOF: jbicha was wanting some binaries rejected
<mwhudson> $ git -C icu diff pkg/ubuntu/disco pkg/ubuntu/disco-proposed  | wc -l
<mwhudson> 293046
<mwhudson> aha oh man
<mwhudson> i guess a lot of that is unicode tables though
<RAOF> Still a bad time to find an AA, because I'm not one :)
 * jbicha adds ^ to my Christmas wishlist :)
<jbicha> anyone the rejection is not a big deal, it just means the package will immediately show up on the NBS naughty list
<xnox> doko, so i uploaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mongodb/1:3.6.9-0ubuntu1 and i expect the build stage to succeed. tests should compile too. However, if htere are new network facing tests, they might hang in the launchpad restrictive network. Thus e.g. I may need to upload a fixup to disable some of them =/
<xnox> well, at least we will know if it's any better in like 10 minutes or so.
<mwhudson> RAOF: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members#active disagrees?
 * xnox is reminded of the matrix "what good is a phone call, if one cannot speak"
<RAOF> mwhudson: ~ubuntu-archive is a superset of the set of AAs, unfortunately.
<RAOF> mwhudson: I *am* an SRU team member, and we need permissions that ~ubuntu-archive has to do SRU work.
<mwhudson> RAOF: ah ok
<RAOF> (I'm actually not sure if that's still the case; Launchpad might have grown a more fine-grained permissions model since)
<mwhudson> RAOF: yeah, there are certainly SRU team members not in that list
<xnox> oooooh
<mwhudson> rbasak, bdmurray
<RAOF> tjaalton…
<RAOF> Yeah, I think I'm actually the vestigial SRU member in ~ubuntu-archive.
<mwhudson> php > $formatter = new NumberFormatter(Locale::getDefault(), NumberFormatter::DECIMAL);
<mwhudson> php > print($formatter->parse("nan", NumberFormatter::TYPE_INT64));
<mwhudson> 0
<mwhudson> with the php from -proposed on arm64 :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: eclipse-jdt-ui (disco-proposed/primary) [4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: eclipse-jdt-debug (disco-proposed/primary) [4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ndctl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ndctl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ndctl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ndctl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ndctl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ndctl [i386] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2]
<mwhudson> ok it's icu :(
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-23
<jbicha> infinity: nice reject message :)
 * RAOF watches serious build warnings scroll by the logs of yaml-cpp rdepends…
<xnox> RAOF, mongo? =)
<RAOF> Nah, that just fails (I haven't pulled the version in proposed)
<RAOF> I think this was pdns?
<xnox> RAOF, mongo is fixed in proposed now.
<RAOF> The error codepath looks like it's just plain broken and won't be invoked :)
<RAOF> Ok, there's yaml-cpp 0.6 built with -fvisibility=hidden, not breaking downstreams. Now for a symbols file.
<tsimonq2> I thought I should mention that I planned on coordinating a new upload of yaml-cpp in Debian as soon as my "add tsimonq2 as DD" RT in Debian is processed >:P
<tsimonq2> (They're overdue for a keyring update anyway; my sponsors are sick of me nagging to upload things. :P)
<tsimonq2> RAOF: So please do commit those changes in Salsa if you could.
<tsimonq2> I'll grab them anyway. :)
<RAOF> tsimonq2: I will, if nothing else, send a MR.
<tsimonq2> Sure, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-0ubuntu1 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<doko> mwhudson: yes, this one failing symfony autopkg test on arm64, and now a failing flask-mongoengine autopkg test on arm64
<mwhudson> doko: i posted about the symfony test on ubuntu-devel
<doko> mwhudson: could you file a bug report about that one too? are you saying that the test is unreliable?
<mwhudson> doko: no, i'm saying that icu changed behaviour
<mwhudson> i mean i think the test is probably a bit silly too
<mwhudson> my test program is buggy (need to inititalize status) but fortunately my conclusion is not affected
<doko> so what do you propose, ignoring the silly test case, or adopting it to the new behavior?
<doko> mwhudson: ^^^
<mwhudson> doko: i guess the latter seems easy enough and less wrong
<doko> mwhudson: are you doing that?
<mwhudson> doko: i can
<doko> xnox: that flask-mongoengine issue is new, never seen in bionic or cosmic
<doko> and marked for autoremoval in debian ...
<mwhudson> doko: uploaded
<acheronuk> nice. fingers crossed!
<cpaelzer> rbasak: hey SRU questions to you (or other SRUers) - I have a bug where somebody (not me) deleted the release tasks on lbivirt/qemu
<cpaelzer> due to LP not exposing any way to get those back I wondered if that is an issue for the SRU
<cpaelzer> do I need to fork a second bug just to track the SRU and make it affect B/C/D there?
<cpaelzer> or is it ok to stick to the bug that was worked on and our partners who opened it are tracking?
<cpaelzer> TL;DR can I B/C/D SRU on a bug which has no B/C as "affected releases"?
<juliank> cpaelzer: I can add them back for you
<juliank> I can even tell you the python code to do it
<cpaelzer> uh really
<cpaelzer> yeah please juliank
<cpaelzer> code is preferred as I can then hand it to all of our Team
<juliank> cpaelzer: So, basically it works like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BdSnQKF9X5/
<juliank> cpaelzer: You just have to adjust the bug number, and the release and package name in addTask
<juliank> cpaelzer: Oh, and it should say api, not apix
<juliank> And probably not login as cpc
<juliank> I just ran these things interactively in the python shell, hence i did not write a tool for it
<juliank> missing import added, and fixed the target https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2YWTVpxhVp/
<juliank> cpaelzer: I guess we should have a tool "lp affects <bug> <package>[/<release>]" or something
<juliank> Should write one and add it to ubuntu-dev-tools
<cpaelzer> juliank: big +1 for this in dev-tools
<juliank> cpaelzer: You also need to login _somehow_ if you have not used launchpadlib before
<juliank> or well, authorize the app
<cpaelzer> as usual, yeah I have used other LP-lib things
<cpaelzer> that should (tm) be ok
<juliank> Or I think it might actually open the browser and do it itself
<juliank> Probably call the tool launchpad and give it a syntax like bts(1) would be fun
<cjwatson> juliank: FWIW in general you can just say "/ubuntu/bionic/+source/ipxe" rather than having the full prefix
<cjwatson> please don't call a tool launchpad :P
<cjwatson> unless you're claiming that it covers everything that Launchpad covers, in which case that's kind of just lp-shell ...
<juliank> cjwatson: lp-bug maybe
<juliank> lp-bug affects 12345 package/xenial
<juliank> sounds ok
<juliank> Though I don't know
<juliank> it's more Ubuntu-specific
<juliank> so maybe ububug
<juliank> It should be somewhat discoverable, I guess
<juliank> but also not insanely long to type
<juliank> ubu seems free
<juliank> or ub
<juliank> ub = ubuntu bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1 => 3.30.2-1~ubuntu18.10.1] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> that replaces the existing sru with the same version, which should probably be rejected
<doko> symfony tests pass ... time for the big migration ...
<doko> Laney, sil2100: please update the symfony/armhf hint to -0ubuntu2
<cpaelzer> juliank: I polished it to a little local helper in ~/bin for now until you had time to make it appear in dev-tools http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tNYHC65jfR/
<cpaelzer> worked nicely and got the job done - thanks juliank
<juliank> nice
<mwhudson> doko: ah haha the symfony/armhf hint needs updating
 * mwhudson goes to bed
<Laney> doko: done that
<doko> mwhudson: yes, doesn't affect this transition, but would prohibt the next one. should be good to go now
<mwhudson> doko: fingers crossed
<mwhudson> doko: oh i haven't filed any bugs, poke me about that tomorrow :)
<doko> unless somebody now syncs something from unstable ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oss4 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2-build2010-5ubuntu2 => 4.2-build2010-5ubuntu3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
 * ginggs feels a great disturbance in the force
<doko> muhahahahaha
<doko> seb128: now is probably a good time for a poppler transition
<seb128> doko, thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: flask-mongoengine (disco-proposed/primary) [0.9.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-jdt-debug [sync] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-mongoengine [source] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-jdt-ui [sync] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-mongoengine [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9.5-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-mongoengine [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: eclipse-platform-debug (disco-proposed/primary) [4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-platform-debug [sync] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-platform-debug [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Wonder why ubuntu-image on arm* still sees py36 as a valid envrionment
<sil2100> (and fails)
<sil2100> Actually, it only seems to find it from time to time, it's like as if the autopkgtest environment sometimes is different?
<xnox> sil2100, possibly the lxc containers have not been rebuilt from scratch; and don't do autoremove.... hence it's still there, cause it used to be? dunno.
<xnox> we do still have
<xnox> $ reverse-depends src:python3.6 --list
<xnox> diffoscope
<xnox> python3-diskimage-builder
<xnox> python3-murano-pkg-check
<xnox> diffoscope is a false one
<doko> and it doesn't detect samba?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-platform-debug [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-jdt-debug [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-jdt-debug [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-1]
<doko> cjwatson: are you able to re-enable the debian syncs? the purpose of disabling these was the transition mess which is now resolved. and I assume neither vorlon or infinity are here
<Laney> I can do that
<Laney> it is done
<doko> ta
<doko> didn't know about your powers ...
<Laney> don't think about it too hard
<doko> tseliot: please can you subscribe to nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 bug reports? then we can promote it to restricted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-jdt-ui [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndctl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [63-1.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-jdt-ui [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndctl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndctl [i386] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndctl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndctl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndctl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndctl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [63-1.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: poppler (bionic-proposed/main) [0.62.0-2ubuntu2.2 => 0.62.0-2ubuntu2.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<tseliot> doko: subscribed
<xnox> doko, can you drop python3.6 build-deps from python3-stdlib-extensions? or is it not the right time to do it?
<xnox> i uploaded dropping python3.6 build-deps/runtime-deps for everything else.
<doko> yeah, we can do that now
<doko> I should have the old package here ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: poppler (bionic-proposed/main) [0.62.0-2ubuntu2.2 => 0.62.0-2ubuntu2.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: poppler (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.68.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.68.0-0ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected poppler [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.62.0-2ubuntu2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected poppler [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.62.0-2ubuntu2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: poppler (bionic-proposed/main) [0.62.0-2ubuntu2.2 => 0.62.0-2ubuntu2.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<doko> cyphermox: please finish your tmp2 transition
<doko> tpm2 even
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lttng-modules (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.5-1ubuntu1.1 => 2.10.5-1ubuntu1.2] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> yup.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysdig (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.19.1-1build2 => 0.19.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu3]
<teward> xnox: can you provide me the link again to the cdimage. generation codebase?  I seem to have misplaced the logs (they didn't get transferred when I restored my data to my computer and attempted log merging from the windows crap system i was using previously)
<doko> component-mismatches status pages are again out of date
<TJ-> teward: are you referring to livecd-rootfs ?
<teward> TJ-: no, the script that generates all the items for the cdimage.u.c header bits
<teward> not the parts that generate hte actual ISOs, per se but the thing that generates everything for the cdimages. site on a per-release basis
<infinity> lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<teward> thank you infinity
<infinity> bdmurray: Want to subscribe https://launchpad.net/~kernel-packages to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 to mirror the setup from nvidia-384?
<doko> tseliot: not yourself, but the team, but maybe bdmurray sorts it out now
<infinity> I mean, he can have himself subbed too, I don't mind. :P
<infinity> doko: I did the promotion anyway.  Will keep nagging brian/apw until the sub happens. :P
<infinity> doko: Also, yay on the psql/icu/etc mess.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wsjtx [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-0ubuntu4 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mutter [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.2-1~ubuntu18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skiboot [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [6.1-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dico [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dico [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<apw> infinity, i believe that is now subbed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dico [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dico [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-platform-text [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goocalendar [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> apw: Ta.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libiio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16-1] (no packageset)
* vorlon changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.1, Cosmic 18.10 | Archive: Open | Disco Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis.
<vorlon> Laney: thanks :)
<vorlon> and thanks to all who helped get that transition through
<doko> vorlon, infinity: where can I look if the component-mismatches status page is updated, and why it's currently not
<vorlon> doko: this all runs on snakefruit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libiio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.16-1]
<vorlon> doko: but it appears to have finished updating 2 minutes ago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0+really0.13.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-platform-text [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wsjtx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skiboot [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.1-4]
<doko> ahh, ok then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goocalendar [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstatgen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neurodebian [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.38.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-robot-state-publisher [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.6-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: package-lint-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-robot-state-publisher [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.6-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-robot-state-publisher [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.6-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amtk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amtk [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethflux [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdspy [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethflux [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdspy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feathernotes [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feathernotes [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjsonparser [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libminini [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.a+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdeflate [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjsonparser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libimagequant [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libimagequant [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antimony [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-kmfl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.99.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: combblas [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdeflate [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-kmfl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.99.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcoap2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: combblas [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcoap2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antimony [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sacc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gost [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxemul [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grub-customizer [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gost [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grub-customizer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sacc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxemul [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-datetime [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reflex [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-character-set [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-character-set [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-regexp-property-values [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-regexp-property-values [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acme [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.96.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anorack [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qr-code-generator [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reflex [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acme [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.96.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-schedutils [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amtk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasmidseeker [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: praelector [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-cloud-images [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasmidseeker [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: compiz-bcop [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.8.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poolcounter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qr-code-generator [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-schedutils [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binoculars [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethflux [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: multimon-ng [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poolcounter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elisp-refs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-nodedbi [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethflux [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: praelector [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adms [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-easyscreencast [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meteo-qt [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openttd [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feathernotes [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: multimon-ng [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnukhata-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amtk [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk4 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20181004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openttd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-kimpanel [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~20180923-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-equake-applet [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meteo-qt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morbig [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morbig [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk4 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20181004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-andreyvit-diff [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170406.c7f18ee-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-getkin-kin-openapi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0+git20181119.fa639d0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kardianos-service [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181115.4c239ee-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfftw [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bouk-httprouter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-nodedbi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-line-protocol [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181118.934b9e6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tracetuner [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-azure-azure-storage-blob-go [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hotspot [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git20180816-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-tdigest [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180711.a7d76c6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-equake-applet [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feathernotes [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nats-io-nkeys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181103.f9a6cff-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termbox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nats-io-nuid [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20180712.3024a71-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdspy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tracetuner [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: combblas [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdspy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-segmentio-kafka-go [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-robfig-cron.v2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1+git20150107.be2e0b0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timeshift [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.9+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-edu-artwork-legacy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180909-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tcnksm-go-input [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180404.548a7d7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timeshift [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.9+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pkg-term [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181116.27bbf2e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termbox [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: google-i18n-address [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphql-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gost-crypto [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfftw [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-edu-artwork-legacy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20180909-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-azure-azure-storage-blob-go [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-getkin-kin-openapi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0+git20181119.fa639d0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-tdigest [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180711.a7d76c6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nats-io-nkeys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181103.f9a6cff-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pkg-term [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181116.27bbf2e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tcnksm-go-input [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180404.548a7d7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acme [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.96.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxemul [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reflex [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-andreyvit-diff [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20170406.c7f18ee-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-line-protocol [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181118.934b9e6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nats-io-nuid [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0+git20180712.3024a71-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-robfig-cron.v2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1+git20150107.be2e0b0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-character-set [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-regexp-property-values [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bouk-httprouter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-segmentio-kafka-go [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-character-set [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-datetime [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kardianos-service [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181115.4c239ee-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-regexp-property-values [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anorack [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted google-i18n-address [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphql-el [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gost [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sacc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssocr [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gost-crypto [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grub-customizer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: combblas [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssocr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neurodebian [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.38.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hinawa-utils [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jiconfont [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spread-sheet-widget [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted package-lint-el [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgoogle-protocolbuffers-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-kmfl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.99.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srt [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-kmfl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.99.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libimagequant [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grub-customizer [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdeflate [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjsonparser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcoap2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libimagequant [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grub-customizer [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-qt5 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdeflate [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hinawa-utils [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjsonparser [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libminini [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.a+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk4 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20181004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-mobs-redo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181016-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-schedutils [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: securefs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgoogle-protocolbuffers-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libregexp-wildcards-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.05-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-ethereal [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181016-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scdoc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libminini [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.a+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: praelector [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-inspect [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-qt5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk4 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20181004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gost [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: multimon-ng [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scdoc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcoap2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spread-sheet-widget [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: myhdl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.11 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjdom2-intellij-java [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.6+git20180529-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meteo-qt [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: multimon-ng [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-configstore [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasmidseeker [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxemul [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morbig [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-extract-text-webpack-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meteo-qt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-compression-webpack-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjdom2-intellij-java [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.6+git20180529-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-ethereal [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20181016-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-compression-webpack-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-extract-text-webpack-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libregexp-wildcards-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.05-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-configstore [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-mobs-redo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20181016-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-inspect [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-neo-async [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-robot-state-publisher [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.6-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morbig [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasmidseeker [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jiconfont [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: presto [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-schedutils [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poolcounter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybel [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poolcounter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: praelector [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yamlordereddictloader [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qr-code-generator [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reflex [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rover [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-brandur-json-schema [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-character-set [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-gitlab-sidekiq-fetcher [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-regexp-property-values [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: praelector [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qr-code-generator [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reflex [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-character-set [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-grape-path-helpers [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxsvg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-schedutils [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-archive-zip [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-regexp-property-values [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxsvg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ddmemoize [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.11 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openttd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sacc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sbt-ivy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0~rc1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssocr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-prismjs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sbt-serialization [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-datetime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sacc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssocr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termbox [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-datetime [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srt [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tracetuner [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-qt5 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tbsync [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.15-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-qt5 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: super-save-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: treepy-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termbox [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: string-template-maven-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openttd [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tracetuner [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timeshift [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.9+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timeshift [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.9+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxsvg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxsvg [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adms [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebservice-ils-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adms [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinfluxdb-lineprotocol-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.010-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-oauth2-authorizationserver-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hipspy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-plugin-transform-builtin-extend [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-jquery-backstretch [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-equake-applet [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-catty [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-puka [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scdoc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-plugin-array-includes [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: px [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-nodedbi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hotspot [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git20180816-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-nodedbi [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-equake-applet [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opentip [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapsforge [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.0+dfsg.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scdoc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-knockout-transformations [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spread-sheet-widget [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyserial-asyncio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: securefs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cssselect2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spread-sheet-widget [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: securefs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antimony [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hotspot [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git20180816-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-ibm-plex [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [1.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openems [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.35+dfsg.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrtrix3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0~rc3+git86-g4b523b413-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antimony [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfftw [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrtrix3 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0~rc3+git86-g4b523b413-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dico [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dico [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7-1] (no packageset)
<wxl> so we don't have memtest86+ on efi.. it seems that someone made a patch to work around this.. is that a reasonable solution? seems hacky https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/883017
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 883017 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "memtest86+ fails on efi systems" [Medium,Triaged]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dico [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dico [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dico [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dico [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dico [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dico [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-ibm-plex [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-regexp-property-values [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termbox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-grape-path-helpers [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hipspy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-jquery-backstretch [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebservice-ils-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-babel-plugin-transform-builtin-extend [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-knockout-transformations [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opentip [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted px [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cssselect2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdspy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinfluxdb-lineprotocol-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.010-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-babel-plugin-array-includes [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-nodedbi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyserial-asyncio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-equake-applet [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tracetuner [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-oauth2-authorizationserver-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-puka [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hotspot [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git20180816-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-catty [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tracetuner [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feathernotes [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-gitlab-sidekiq-fetcher [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted string-template-maven-plugin [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted treepy-el [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poolcounter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rover [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grape-path-helpers [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdspy [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-brandur-json-schema [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted super-save-el [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-schedutils [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapsforge [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.10.0+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-prismjs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.11.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sbt-ivy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0~rc1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ddmemoize [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sbt-serialization [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted myhdl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted presto [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yamlordereddictloader [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-archive-zip [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adms [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethflux [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-easyscreencast [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-nodedbi [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-neo-async [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rover [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binoculars [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: multimon-ng [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybel [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethflux [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-brandur-json-schema [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.19.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: praelector [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> vorlon or infinity: could one of you look into removing src:postgresql-10 from disco? postgresql-10-repmgr is NBS and the Debian maintainer likes to have alternate deps on old versions for some reason
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: combblas [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: combblas [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-jdt-ui [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: combblas [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: combblas [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lintian-brush [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1005.5~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nats-io-jwt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181120.285cf2c-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-c-bata-go-prompt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+git20181109.b6d2b43-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jiconfont-font-awesome [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-es6-error [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nats-io-go-nats [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.0+git20181112.9089d12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-airr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jiconfont-swing [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-jdt-ui [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nats-io-go-nats [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.0+git20181112.9089d12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jiconfont-font-awesome [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lintian-brush [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-airr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amtk [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdspy [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-robot-state-publisher [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.6-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-c-bata-go-prompt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3+git20181109.b6d2b43-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jiconfont-swing [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amtk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nats-io-jwt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181120.285cf2c-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethflux [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-es6-error [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-robot-state-publisher [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.6-7] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfftw [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> jbicha: yup, catching up on Debian removals now
<jbicha> oh. You could actually reasonably kill webkitgtk if you wanted now or you could wait a few weeks for eclipse & thawab to get sorted out LP: #1710318
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1710318 in webkitgtk (Ubuntu) "Please remove webkitgtk from Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710318
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclipse-jdt-debug [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-robot-state-publisher [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.6-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-robot-state-publisher [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.6-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nats-io-go-nats-streaming [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0+git20181116.19c9df8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acme [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.96.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acme [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.96.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethflux [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amtk [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethflux [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amtk [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feathernotes [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feathernotes [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdspy [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdspy [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gost [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gost [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grub-customizer [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-kmfl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.99.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grub-customizer [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-kmfl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.99.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcoap2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdeflate [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdeflate [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libimagequant [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libimagequant [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxemul [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjsonparser [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcoap2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjsonparser [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxemul [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstb [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libminini [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.a+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libminini [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.a+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk4 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20181004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstb [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meteo-qt [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meteo-qt [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morbig [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: multimon-ng [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morbig [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: multimon-ng [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.11 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasmidseeker [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poolcounter [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk4 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20181004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plasmidseeker [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poolcounter [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: praelector [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: praelector [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-schedutils [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qr-code-generator [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-schedutils [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qr-code-generator [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openttd [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reflex [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reflex [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-character-set [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-regexp-property-values [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-regexp-property-values [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-character-set [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-datetime [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-datetime [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openttd [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sacc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sacc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssocr [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-qt5 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-qt5 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srt [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssocr [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srt [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termbox [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termbox [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tracetuner [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tracetuner [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timeshift [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.9+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timeshift [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.9+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxsvg [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxsvg [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acme [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.96.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adms [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acme [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.96.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: combblas [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: combblas [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: loggerhead-breezy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20~bzr544+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.11 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfftw [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openems [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.35+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openems [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.35+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openems [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.35+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openems [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.35+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adms [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-equake-applet [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scdoc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-equake-applet [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scdoc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: securefs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: securefs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spread-sheet-widget [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spread-sheet-widget [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-equake-applet [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-equake-applet [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-equake-applet [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spread-sheet-widget [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spread-sheet-widget [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spread-sheet-widget [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grub-customizer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-datetime [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hexyl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-equake-applet [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-equake-applet [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spread-sheet-widget [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxemul [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sacc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-equake-applet [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spread-sheet-widget [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spread-sheet-widget [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openttd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scdoc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scdoc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scdoc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted securefs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted securefs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.8.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted securefs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antimony [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdspy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdeflate [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openttd [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scdoc [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted securefs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antimony [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-kmfl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.99.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libimagequant [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termbox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timeshift [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.9+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scdoc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted securefs [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libimagequant [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timeshift [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.9+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scdoc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termbox [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: combblas [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antimony [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antimony [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antimony [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gost [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openttd [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openttd [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tracetuner [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tracetuner [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ethflux [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feathernotes [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antimony [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nats-io-go-nats-streaming [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0+git20181116.19c9df8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openttd [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tracetuner [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feathernotes [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdspy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-nodedbi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antimony [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tracetuner [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfftw [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openttd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hotspot [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git20180816-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tracetuner [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.0.6~beta+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-character-set [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-character-set [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-character-set [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-regexp-property-values [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-regexp-property-values [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-regexp-property-values [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-datetime [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-datetime [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-datetime [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-character-set [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-regexp-property-values [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-regexp-property-values [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-datetime [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hexyl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hexyl [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hexyl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-character-set [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-regexp-property-values [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hexyl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hexyl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-robot-state-publisher [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.6-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-character-set [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hexyl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-datetime [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstatgen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted combblas [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted combblas [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted loggerhead-breezy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.20~bzr544+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srt [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srt [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srt [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meteo-qt [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: multimon-ng [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted combblas [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: morbig [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted combblas [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srt [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meteo-qt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted combblas [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted combblas [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted combblas [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qr-code-generator [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qr-code-generator [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qr-code-generator [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gost [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-kmfl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.99.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcoap2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libminini [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.a+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted combblas [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted combblas [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qr-code-generator [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grub-customizer [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjsonparser [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sacc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted combblas [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qr-code-generator [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libminini [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.a+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-qt5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qr-code-generator [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk4 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20181004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcoap2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdspy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdspy [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdspy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-schedutils [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-schedutils [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-schedutils [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yenc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yenc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yenc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sacc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.00-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdspy [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdspy [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-schedutils [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yenc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yenc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxsvg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxsvg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdspy [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-schedutils [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sacc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.00-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxsvg [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-schedutils [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxsvg [i386] (disco-proposed) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yenc [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted praelector [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted praelector [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted praelector [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reflex [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reflex [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reflex [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sacc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.00-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sacc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.00-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxsvg [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted praelector [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted praelector [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reflex [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sacc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.00-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxsvg [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2:1.5.15+dfsg.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timeshift [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.9+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted praelector [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reflex [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reflex [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0+git20181022.3df204f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstatgen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sacc [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.00-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termbox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morbig [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morbig [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morbig [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morbig [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poolcounter [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poolcounter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timeshift [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18.9+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timeshift [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.9+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timeshift [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18.9+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-kimpanel [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~20180923-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morbig [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poolcounter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timeshift [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.9+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timeshift [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18.9+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnukhata-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted morbig [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timeshift [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18.9+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk4 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~git20181004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poolcounter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amtk [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstb [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted multimon-ng [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted multimon-ng [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted multimon-ng [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasmidseeker [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poolcounter [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: compiz-bcop [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.8.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstb [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstb [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted multimon-ng [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasmidseeker [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-cloud-images [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrtrix3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0~rc3+git86-g4b523b413-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstb [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180212.15.e6afb9c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted multimon-ng [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elisp-refs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted multimon-ng [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poolcounter [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjsonparser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meteo-qt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meteo-qt [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meteo-qt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasmidseeker [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adms [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-kmfl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.99.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcoap2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdeflate [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjsonparser [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meteo-qt [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plasmidseeker [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-kmfl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.99.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libimagequant [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meteo-qt [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adms [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meteo-qt [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcoap2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjsonparser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjsonparser [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk4 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0~git20181004-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk4 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0~git20181004-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk4 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0~git20181004-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termbox [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galois [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libimagequant [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjsonparser [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk4 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0~git20181004-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk4 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0~git20181004-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdeflate [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjsonparser [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termbox [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk4 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0~git20181004-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libminini [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.a+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdeflate [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdeflate [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdeflate [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libimagequant [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libimagequant [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termbox [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termbox [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.11 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdeflate [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdeflate [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libimagequant [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termbox [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-robot-state-publisher [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.6-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssocr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdeflate [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termbox [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proftpd-dfsg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssocr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libimagequant [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstatgen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grub-customizer [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grub-customizer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-kmfl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [10.99.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-kmfl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [10.99.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-kmfl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [10.99.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libimagequant [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-qt5 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gost [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grub-customizer [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-kmfl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [10.99.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-kmfl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [10.99.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grub-customizer [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libimagequant [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-kmfl [i386] (disco-proposed) [10.99.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcoap2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~rc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grub-customizer [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcoap2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-qt5 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-qt5 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-qt5 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-qt5 [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-qt5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libminini [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.a+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grub-customizer [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcoap2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amtk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amtk [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted galois [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted galois [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcoap2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcoap2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feathernotes [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfftw [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amtk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted galois [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcoap2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hotspot [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git20180816-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted galois [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcoap2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted galois [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amtk [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amtk [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethflux [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feathernotes [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feathernotes [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adms [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amtk [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feathernotes [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feathernotes [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethflux [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-easyscreencast [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feathernotes [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethflux [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethflux [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proftpd-dfsg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proftpd-dfsg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: compiz-bcop [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.8.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethflux [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proftpd-dfsg [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-cloud-images [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ethflux [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elisp-refs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proftpd-dfsg [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclipse-jdt-debug [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proftpd-dfsg [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acme [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.96.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proftpd-dfsg [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acme [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.96.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acme [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:0.96.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acme [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:0.96.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acme [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:0.96.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted systemc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted systemc [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gost [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxemul [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acme [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:0.96.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acme [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:0.96.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gost [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-glib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acme [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:0.96.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gxemul [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted systemc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssocr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssocr [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssocr [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssocr [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssocr [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssocr [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrtrix3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0~rc3+git86-g4b523b413-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrtrix3 [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0~rc3+git86-g4b523b413-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anorack [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted compiz-bcop [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2:0.8.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-easyscreencast [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tbsync [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.15-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binoculars [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elisp-refs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-cloud-images [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-kimpanel [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0~20180923-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnukhata-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstatgen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.14-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-robot-state-publisher [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.13.6-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-robot-state-publisher [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.13.6-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-robot-state-publisher [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.13.6-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-robot-state-publisher [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.13.6-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-robot-state-publisher [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.13.6-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.11 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.11 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openems [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.35+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openems [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.35+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openems [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.35+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.11 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openems [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.35+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.11 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openems [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.35+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gxemul [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gxemul [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gxemul [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gxemul [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gxemul [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfftw [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfftw [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfftw [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfftw [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfftw [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libminini [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.a+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libminini [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2.a+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libminini [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.a+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libminini [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.a+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-regexp-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libminini [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.a+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-glib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-regexp-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adms [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adms [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adms [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adms [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adms [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hotspot [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0+git20180816-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hotspot [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0+git20180816-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hotspot [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0+git20180816-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gost [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gost [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gost [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gost [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gost [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-nodedbi [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-nodedbi [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-nodedbi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.2.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.2.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.15.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.15.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.15.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.2.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.15.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.2.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.15.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minimac4 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-js-regex [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: helpful-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted helpful-el [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-js-regex [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
<jbicha> doko: could you copy the cosmic update to disco? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minimac4 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
<jbicha> vorlon: good morning. Could you fix up the 1.14 removals? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi?package=ceres-solver&S=on
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ceres-solver/1.13.0+dfsg0-2build1
<jbicha> it's a bit concerning that there are NBS (I guess) packages still around in cosmic-proposed
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-25
<vorlon> jbicha: removed; very strange
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kconfig-frontends [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: naev [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kconfig-frontends [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: naev [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kconfig-frontends [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: naev [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kconfig-frontends [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.6.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: naev [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kconfig-frontends [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kconfig-frontends [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: naev [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netcdf-parallel [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.6.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: naev [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: godot [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: godot [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kconfig-frontends [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kconfig-frontends [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kconfig-frontends [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kconfig-frontends [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:4.6.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kconfig-frontends [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kconfig-frontends [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.11.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted naev [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted naev [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted naev [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted naev [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted naev [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted naev [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netcdf-parallel [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:4.6.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted godot [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted godot [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nextepc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.10+nods-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nextepc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.10+nods-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nextepc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.10+nods-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nextepc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.10+nods-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nextepc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.10+nods-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nextepc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.10+nods-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nextepc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.10+nods-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nextepc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.10+nods-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nextepc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.10+nods-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nextepc [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.10+nods-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetestmapper [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [20180325-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-basic-materials [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181109.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-intllib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180811-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetestmapper [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180325-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-account-es [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-notification-email [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-currency [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181109-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetestmapper [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180325-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-sale-subscription [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetestmapper [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180325-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-account-fr-chorus [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetestmapper [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180325-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-edocument-uncefact [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chkboot [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-edocument-unece [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-account-dunning-email [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetestmapper [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180325-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzip [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzip [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzip [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzip [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzip [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzip [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (kubuntu)
<stgraber> FYI, we're seeing disco failing to debootstrap on all arches here. Will investigate more tomorrow: https://jenkins.linuxcontainers.org/job/image-ubuntu/
<mwhudson> nice
<mwhudson> netplan eh
<mwhudson> slightly surprised netplan is pulled in by deboostrap
<mwhudson> /var/lib/dpkg/info/netplan.io.postinst: 12: /var/lib/dpkg/info/netplan.io.postinst: cannot create /etc/network/interfaces: Directory nonexistent
<mwhudson> lololol
<mwhudson> ah ha netbase no longer installs it
<mwhudson> just testing a fix
<stgraber> thanks
<mwhudson> stgraber: turns out i don't know how to get debootstrap to use a local deb :/
<mwhudson> oh well this is almost certainly right :) uploading
<stgraber> ah yeah, debootstrap's apt handling is rather minimal
<stgraber> not even sure that it supports multiple sources at all
<mwhudson> oops forgot to clean before uploading :(
<mwhudson> oh well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-atk-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fragile [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libflate [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gio-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cairo-rs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maxminddb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maplit [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref-0.3 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-atk-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fragile [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-separator [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fragile [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-servo-arc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pango-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cairo-rs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gio-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cstore-fdw [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-atk-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cairo-rs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libflate [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maplit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maxminddb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref-0.3 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pango-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-separator [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-string-cache [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cstore-fdw [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gio-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maplit [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pango-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-servo-arc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-syntex-pos [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.59.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-utf8parse [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-atk-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref-0.3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-string-cache [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-utf8parse [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libflate [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-utf8parse [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-separator [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cairo-rs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fragile [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-servo-arc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fragile [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-syntex-pos [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.59.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maxminddb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fragile [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-syntex-pos [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.59.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gio-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cstore-fdw [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libflate [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maplit [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref-0.3 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maplit [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maplit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maxminddb [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref-0.3 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-separator [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-servo-arc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maxminddb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-separator [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref-0.3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-servo-arc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-maxminddb [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pango-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-syntex-pos [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.59.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-utf8parse [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-separator [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-utf8parse [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cstore-fdw [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-syntex-pos [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.59.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cstore-fdw [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-servo-arc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-syntex-pos [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.59.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-string-cache [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-utf8parse [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cstore-fdw [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extrepo [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted notepadqq [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted notepadqq [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-portend [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyani [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyani [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyani [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-murmurhash3 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-murmurhash3 [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-murmurhash3 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami-gallery [sync] (focal-proposed) [19.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted notepadqq [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyani [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-murmurhash3 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-murmurhash3 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vtkplotter [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted notepadqq [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyani [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vitrage-dashboard [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyani [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-murmurhash3 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haproxy (bionic-proposed/main) [1.8.8-1ubuntu0.7 => 1.8.8-1ubuntu0.8] (ubuntu-server)
<cpaelzer> anyone around to accept https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/britney/hints-ubuntu-focal-spice/+merge/375632 to get this out of proposed migratioN?
<Laney> cpaelzer: done, and agreed re: dropping crappy tests
<cpaelzer> thanks
<mwhudson> geoalchemy2 has regressed in release: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/geoalchemy2/focal/amd64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycifrw [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycifrw [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycifrw [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycifrw [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycifrw [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thawab [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycifrw [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmtf-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmtf-java [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycifrw [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycifrw [i386] (focal-proposed) [4.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycifrw [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycifrw [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycifrw [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycifrw [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thawab [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (bionic-proposed/restricted) [340.107-0ubuntu0.18.04.3 => 340.107-0ubuntu0.18.04.4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-9 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-9 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-9 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-9 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-9 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-9 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclc (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20190306-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 0.2.0+git20190827-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclc [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0+git20190827-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [19.6~ubuntu14.04.3 => 19.6~ubuntu14.04.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (bionic-proposed/main) [19.0.8-0ubuntu0~18.04.3 => 19.2.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 [source] (bionic-proposed) [340.107-0ubuntu0.18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ddcci-driver-linux (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2 => 0.3.1-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (bionic-proposed) [19.2.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
 * infinity raises an eyebrow at texlive-base, tex-common, emacs, and imagemagick (among others) all trying to move to universe...
<infinity> Did someone just unseed some stuff they didn't care about?
<infinity> Not that I'm against emacs being demoted (viva la vim!), but I might be biased.
<infinity> Ahh, there it is.  The latest commit from laney to platform.focal
<infinity> vorlon: Looks like the desktop team is washing their hands of emacs (and, thus, its dep chain).  Do we care enough to pick it up elsewhere, or good riddance?
<xnox> infinity:  given that security team member publishes emacs as a classic snap, i wonder if i should just switch to using that one.
<xnox> we used to care to build emacs bindings, but thanks to archive reorg we no longer need emacs in main to have a useful emacs-flavour-lisp compiler available as a build-dep.
<infinity> xnox: I mean, it's not like we've ever had an emacs security update, so I'm not sure demoting to universe changes anything anyway.
<infinity> The side-effect of dropping texlive-base out of supported is perhaps a bit weirder, but I think that was the desktop team's intent. :)
<infinity> Laney: You could drop TeX entirely from main if evince didn't depend on it.  If maybe that bit could be made an optional plugin or something.
<infinity> Laney: Not that I'm suggesting you should do that, but yeah, since your emacs change, literally the only thing keeping it in appears to be evince.
<xnox> imho texlive-base in archive is also simply a -doc packages build-dep. Anyone serious about using texlive installs TeXLive distribution; or any other one. Back in the day, debian/ubuntu-distro packaged texlive distribution was the only conherent thing, but these days upstream TeXLive is fabilous with tested coherent sets of packages.
<infinity> xnox: I hate that argument every time it's made for Package X.
<xnox> especially to get all the tikz / luatex / etc
<xnox> we really don't package enough of texlive =)))))
<infinity> xnox: If "people serious about X always use upstream's build of X", then we've failed to do it right.
<xnox> and mix and matching tex used to suck a lot, maybe that got better.
<infinity> For some things, the answer is "stop doing it entirely" (like, PHP PEAR crap, or literally any webapp, or, or) and sometimes, it's "do it better".
<xnox> But in practice, people do deploy bundled things using pep, gems, bundler, go vendor, juju charms, etc.
<mdeslaur> amurray: hey emacs boy, ^
<infinity> But yeah, if we don't want to invest Ubuntu time in it, and the Debian stuff is mediocre, that's a solid reason to also avoid supporting it.
<xnox> we absolutely should/must support the bits of texlive that doxygen et.al.friends need though.
<xnox> which is a small subset of the whole texlive.
<infinity> xnox: we don't support doxygen. :P
<xnox> because being able to compile upstream docs into pdf is a must
<infinity> xnox: Maybe that should be fixed, which would yank some TeX back in, but right now, it's in universe.
<xnox> we use it as a build-dep, and put the results into main, i.e. -doc packages
<infinity> xnox: Yes, I know.  I'm saying we don't SUPPORT it.
<xnox> horum
<xnox> one can attack using texlive, i.e. make it generate shit that would explode into germs on like windows when pdf is opened.
<xnox> oh
<xnox> wait
<infinity> ... germs?
<infinity> Did you just go slightly off the rails?
<xnox> infinity:  so many curated deployments, that are firewalled off to access texlive, do deploy tex from distro, because e.g. Ubuntu is locally mirrored. I remember limiting myself to whatever was in Ubuntu, or vendoring packages, because of it.
<xnox> *that
<infinity> xnox: Okay... and?
<xnox> infinity:  re:off-the-rails i am jetlagged as timezones go
<infinity> xnox: No one's removing it from the archive, just from main.
<xnox> and => i wouldn't want to harakiri it like we are slicing i386. that.
<infinity> Okay, no one's talking about tearing it out of the archive. :P
<infinity> I was asking if we cared to keep it in main.
<infinity> It started as an emacs question.  And, looking at history, we don't actually provide security support for emacs anyway.
<infinity> Either because it has no bugs (hah), or text editor security bugs aren't considered worth anyone's time.
<infinity> So, main vs universe for emacs makes no practical difference, AFAICT.
<xnox> infinity:  so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/evince/4/backends/libpdfdocument.so is what depends on synctex stuff, which let's one synchronize .tex sources with pdf to click and jump to tex source. Pretty much a must when doing tex stuff. It's really nice that it is built in. No idea, if we can make libpdfdocument gracefully dlopen synctex.
<infinity> texlive-base has had a security update in trusty/xenial, but while it was clearly a critical CVE in its context, it's less critical in the context of "who actually would trip over this", so...
<xnox> or like to have alternative build, which is installed / pulled in by texpackages. and if evince is there, it's magically started to be used/available.
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, I'm not suggesting anyone needs to make a plugin solution that works to remove texlive-bin.  Just that if the goal was "get rid of TeX so the desktop team can stop maintaining it", they're one package away from winning. :P
<sbeattie> infinity: we've had and fixed a few issues in emacs a while ago, but nothing recent.
<infinity> sbeattie: A long while ago, then, since I'm looking at >= precise.
<sbeattie> I assume it's just not getting much attention from vulnerability searchers.
<infinity> Oh, no I'm not.
<infinity> Cause in trusty and xenial, it was emacs24.
<infinity> And it did have updates.
<sbeattie> yep
<infinity> Okay, fair enough.
<infinity> So there's some loss of support there, then.
<infinity> And maybe we should still explicitly support it in some !desktop seed, but I'll let others argue about that.
<infinity> While I'm a fan of Ubuntu's general policy of "pick one default tool to support and leave the rest in universe", I don't know if 15 years in is when we should be picking a winner in the text editor war.
<connor_k> the internet would explode
 * infinity grabs some quick lunch.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plyvel [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plyvel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plyvel [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plyvel [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plyvel [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plyvel [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plyvel [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plyvel [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plyvel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plyvel [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plyvel [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plyvel [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
<vorlon> infinity: I don't personally see any reason for Foundations to take ownership of emacs if Desktop thinks it doesn't belong in main
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu13 => 2.04-1ubuntu14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu14 => 2.04-1ubuntu14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vala (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.44.9-0ubuntu1 => 0.44.11-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strongswan (bionic-proposed/main) [5.6.2-1ubuntu2.4 => 5.6.2-1ubuntu2.5] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ktap (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4+git20160427-1ubuntu3 => 0.4+git20160427-1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r8168 (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [8.045.08-2 => 8.045.08-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-71.80~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-71.80~16.04.1] (kernel)
<Eickmeyer> Trying to figure out the best way to approach this in the Ubuntu Studio seed. Looks like we're seeding gvfs-fuse, which pulls-in fuse, but then something else is pulling-in fuse3.
<Eickmeyer> fuse3 provides fuse, but also breaks fuse, causing our iso to fail to build.
<Eickmeyer> So, 1) should we seed fuse3, and 2) if so, should that be in the same place as our gvfs-fuse reccommend?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1007.8] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.20.11-0ubuntu8.3]
<infinity> Eickmeyer: fuse is in standard.
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Yes, but then what is pullilng-in fuse3?
<infinity> And looks like studio and kubuntu both have the fuse3/fuse problem due to sshfs.
<Eickmeyer> Ahhhhh....
<Eickmeyer> So, it's a problem that I can't direclty fix?
<infinity> I think we might need to examine of standard needs to move on.  Or if those leaf deps can be relaxed.  The current situation seems suboptimal.
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Agreed.
<Eickmeyer> Also...
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: It seems as though when you updated the Ubuntu Studio seed you updated ubuntustudio-meta but forgot to git push ubuntustudio-meta?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (disco-proposed) [2.20.10-0ubuntu27.4]
<infinity> Wow, this fuse3/fuse mess is... A mess.
<infinity> I think they were meant to be coninstallable, but someone seriourly doesn't understand dpkg control fields.  Maybe.
<infinity> seriously, too.
<infinity> Eickmeyer: I might be able to fix this in Ubuntu and forward to Debian, but need to investigate the actual interaction here before I can decide what flavour of crack the Debian maintainer was on, and how to treat.
<infinity> But first, sushi time.
<Eickmeyer> infinity: Fair enough. Sushi = GOOOD~
<Eickmeyer> !
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-71.80~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-71.80~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-flashback (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-1ubuntu1 => 3.34.0-1ubuntu1.1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1008.13~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1007.8~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> infinity: thanks. I have been pondering the fuse/fuse3 thing for a couple of days. mostly waiting a short while in the hope debian fixed their own c**p before I kicked off. I pondered a couple of sub-optimal things to do this end, but decide not as it would mask the issue and so perhaps make a proper fix less likely soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu9.1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1030.33~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1008.13~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1007.8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1030.33~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1008.9~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1009.10~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (eoan-proposed/main) [3.7.5-1ubuntu1 => 3.7.5-2~19.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-24.26~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-24.26~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-24.26~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-24.26~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1064.69] (kernel)
<cpaelzer> anyone around to accept strongswan in focals new queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1064.69]
<cpaelzer> we had this as libcharon-standard-plugins already, Debian now accepted it but under the better name of libcharon-extauth-plugins
<cpaelzer> so it isn't "so new" after all, but hangs there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1008.9~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-24.26~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-24.26~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1009.10~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-24.26~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-24.26~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1007.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-illuminate-container [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.8.35-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-illuminate-database [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.8.35-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-robmorgan-phinx [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-illuminate-support [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.8.35-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ratchetphp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movim [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-nesbot-carbon [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.27.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1030.33] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1030.34] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.7 [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.7.5-2~19.10]
<mdeslaur> how do we mark this test as known bad so that imagemagick can migrate? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/o/openscad/focal/s390x
<seb128> mdeslaur, seems like it's fixed in the version from proposed, so get that to migrate?
<seb128> mdeslaur, needs to fix https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openscad/2019.05-2/+build/17954217 for that though
<mdeslaur> yeah, eww
<mdeslaur> seb128: I'm a bit curious how the autopkgtest report says it tested 2019.05-2 when it FTBFS
<seb128> mdeslaur, I've retried it, there is a similar upstream report which hints that the build hit a NOTENOUGHRAM issue
<seb128> mdeslaur, it ftbfs of ppc64el only
<seb128> on*
<mdeslaur> oh! right
<mdeslaur> seb128: thanks, I'll watch it
<seb128> mdeslaur, np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movim [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.14.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-illuminate-database [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.8.35-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-nesbot-carbon [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.27.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ratchetphp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-illuminate-container [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.8.35-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-robmorgan-phinx [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-illuminate-support [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.8.35-1]
<xnox> mdeslaur:  one can trigger openscad s390x test, with both imagemagick and openscad from proposed, then it will pass then it will migrate?
<mdeslaur> xnox: is there a tool to do that?
<xnox> mdeslaur:  hand editing the retry URL and appending &trigger=openscad/foo to it. I.e. i copied the retry url and tweaked it at the end https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=focal&arch=s390x&package=openscad&trigger=imagemagick%2F8%3A6.9.10.23%2Bdfsg-2.1ubuntu9&trigger=openscad/2019.05-2
<mdeslaur> xnox: oh, cool, thanks
<xnox> click that to submit the request
 * xnox didn't submit it
 * mdeslaur clicks away
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qscintilla2 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.11.2+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qscintilla2 [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.11.2+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qscintilla2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.11.2+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qscintilla2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.11.2+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (bionic-proposed/main) [4.0.0-1ubuntu8.13 => 4.0.0-1ubuntu8.14] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qscintilla2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.11.2+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1ubuntu2.5 => 5.0.0-1ubuntu2.6] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qscintilla2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.11.2+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qscintilla2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.11.2+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qscintilla2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.11.2+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qscintilla2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.11.2+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qscintilla2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.11.2+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qscintilla2 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.11.2+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qscintilla2 [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.11.2+dfsg-5]
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: eh, you're probably right that I didn't git push ubuntustudio-meta, I didn't notice that package was maintained in git considering most of the metapackages are not (the contents are primarily autogenerated from germinate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odin [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:20190801~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:20190801~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odin [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:20190801~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odin [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:20190801~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1030.34]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1030.33]
<vorlon> Laney, seb128: I see that the Ubuntu desktop dailies have again exceeded the latest size limit.  Should the limit be raised again or does something need trimming?
<seb128> vorlon, let me investigate before we raise it (but that's for tomorrow, I'm about to call it a day)
 * vorlon nods
<seb128> vorlon, thx for pointing it out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odin [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-2] (no packageset)
<seb128> we should add some warning about that on our report page
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:20190801~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontforge [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:20190801~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odin [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:20190801~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:20190801~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:20190801~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odin [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odin [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:20190801~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odin [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [i386] (focal-proposed) [1:20190801~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odin [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontforge [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:20190801~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odin [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primus-vk [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primus-vk [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primus-vk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primus-vk [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primus-vk [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primus-vk [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libixion [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mes [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.20-2] (no packageset)
<vorlon> cjwatson: thanks for the germinate MP review; rebased and resubmitted at https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/germinate/+git/germinate/+merge/375807
<vorlon> infinity, cjwatson: do either of you want to sanity-check https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/i386.focal/i386+build-depends.sources ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mes [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primus-vk [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primus-vk [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primus-vk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primus-vk [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primus-vk [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primus-vk [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libixion [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrm [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.100-3] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.100-3] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrm [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.100-3] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrm [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.100-3] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.3-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.3-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.3-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.3-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.3-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborcus [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [0.15.3-2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<cpaelzer> today someone around to accept strongswn in Focals new queue
<cpaelzer> it only is a package rename, not really new things
<cpaelzer> Debian followed our approach but with a different name
<seb128> cpaelzer, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1]
<seb128> tjaalton, libdrm is in binNEW but failed build on armhf/64 due to dh_install fail-missing items, I'm waiting for all arches to build to accept the binaries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [i386] (focal-proposed) [5.8.1-1ubuntu1]
<tjaalton> seb128: ah right.. I need to fix that in debian first
<tjaalton> bad brain
<cpaelzer> thanks seb128
<seb128> np!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glib2.0 [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.62.2-2~ubuntu19.10.1]
<cpaelzer> bdmurray: assuming you are the "Brian" ment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tpm2-tss/+bug/1841595/comments/16 could you please also subscribe foundations-bugs to tpm-udev for bug 1852347?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1841595 in tpm2-tss (Ubuntu) "[MIR] tpm2-tss" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubot5> bug 1852347 in tpm-udev (Ubuntu) "[MIR] tpm-udev" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852347
<seb128> cpaelzer, he is :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.4]
<cpaelzer> at least this time I self-realized this was missed due to it being a special case
<cpaelzer> not perfect but feels better than later being pointed t it
<seb128> right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-dada2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1065.75] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tasklib [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thunderbird 68.2.1 has been in {bionic,eoan}-proposed for two weeks and the SRU bugs are marked verified (bug #1850064 and bug #1847247, I've done quite some testing myself), would you mind letting them go to -updates?
<ubot5> bug 1850064 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Bionic) "Please upgrade it to 68.x on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1850064
<ubot5> bug 1847247 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Eoan) "External dictionaries are not loaded " [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847247
<oSoMoN> (alternatively, if we want to play it even safer, I could issue a call for testing on discourse.ubuntu.com to get more testing and feedback before we proceed)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! Is security fine with getting it into -security as well? Since IIRC this is the SRU that's from the security PPA, right?
<infinity> If it's has CVEs and is getting a USN, security should do the release.
<infinity> Which is almost always the case for new Thunderbird versions, so I'd be shocked if it wasn't for this one.
<sil2100> infinity: it was
<sil2100> infinity: I mean...
<sil2100> infinity: apparently the reason why it was supposed to go to -proposed was since security didn't have capacity to do full testing of it, so they wanted it to get some exposure via -proposed
<sil2100> So my understanding was that it was supposed to go from proposed to -updates/-security
<sil2100> But before I do that, I'd want them to sign off on that as well
<infinity> sil2100: Sure, they often do security-proposed PPA to -proposed for extra testing, but then they're still the ones doing the release cause they have to publish the USN at the same time.
<infinity> sil2100: The only general exception to that rule is the very non-standard kernel process.
<sil2100> hmmm, that is true
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glib2.0 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.56.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.5]
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, can you comment on that? ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted broadcom-sta [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.30.223.271-8ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bcmwl [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu5~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted oss4 [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.2-build2010-5ubuntu3~18.04.2]
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, sil2100 yeah, I think we can do the release. Are there not builds for xenial + disco too?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwts [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.03.00-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1065.75]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (disco-proposed) [3:15.1.0-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (bionic-proposed) [3:13.0.2-0ubuntu2]
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, no builds for xenial and disco yet. I'll do xenial once bionic is done (i.e. next week), and as for disco I wasn't really planning on doing it, unless there are important security fixes that are not backported to the 60.9 series before disco is EOL
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:12.0.9-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:17.0.12-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrm [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.4.100-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.4.100-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.15.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.15.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.15.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tasklib [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrm [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.4.100-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.15.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.15.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrm [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.4.100-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-dada2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.14.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborcus [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.15.3-2]
<bdmurray> cpaelzer: There is only one Brian and it is I!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (eoan-proposed/main) [1:4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu9.1 => 1:4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu9.2] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<cpaelzer> so the Monthy Python movie is about you then - didn't expect that
<cpaelzer> #h
<cpaelzer> -h
<cpaelzer> arr
<cpaelzer> bdmurray: thanks for subscribing
<bdmurray> no problem!
<ogra> brians monthly python movie ... sounds like a programming course ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected backport-iwlwifi-dkms [source] (eoan-proposed) [7906-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
<vorlon> I've confirmed that the r-cran-sf armhf SIGBUS is a regression in the new upstream version of r-cran-sf itself, going to try grabbing the previous upstream version and rebuilding that instead
<vorlon> cjwatson: wrt resubmit: in this case there was also a rebase, so is resubmit appropriate or not?  IIRC the MP history does not look less muddled when rebasing than when resubmitting
<cjwatson> vorlon: resubmit is not necessary nor IMO appropriate when rebasing
<cjwatson> vorlon: resubmit is basically just for things like changing prerequisites or using a completely different target branch that you can't do otherwise
<vorlon> cjwatson: ok
<rbalint> bdmurray, could you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu-eoan/+merge/375432 and possibly release systemd for eoan?
<rbalint> bdmurray, this also unblocks systemd upload to disco
<mwhudson> omg did python3-defaults migrate??
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.19-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.19-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.19-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.19-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.19-3]
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-22
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/v/virtualbox/eoan/amd64  I assume this is not Python related?
<RikMills> infinity: did you have a chance to make any conclusion about the fuse/fuse3 mess the other day?
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, correct
<infinity> RikMills: I've been out sick for a bit so, no, haven't had a chance.  Sorry.
<RikMills> infinity: ok. np. hope you are better soon!!
<RikMills> vorlon: do you perhaps have a chance to look? Studio and Kubuntu iso builds are still failing on this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyside2 [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyside2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected qemu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected qemu [source] (disco-proposed) [1:3.1+dfsg-2ubuntu3.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.93.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted backport-iwlwifi-dkms [source] (eoan-proposed) [7906-0ubuntu2~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vala [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.44.11-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-flashback [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.0-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.30.6-2ubuntu10.19.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.1-1ubuntu14.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu9.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (disco-proposed) [1:3.1+dfsg-2ubuntu3.7]
<cking> tjaalton, is it possible for  bug 1845011 (stress-ng, bionic) to get some upload attention, it's been waiting for several weeks now
<ubot5> bug 1845011 in stress-ng (Ubuntu Bionic) "mcontend stressor SIGBUS's on older armhf platforms" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845011
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu3 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu3] (core)
<tjaalton> cking: https://bugs.launchpad.net/stress-ng/+bug/1807732 seems unverified
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1807732 in stress-ng (Ubuntu Bionic) "lots of "fail" and "error" messages in mmap test, yet test exits with a 0 code" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<tjaalton> also, it's friday so I can't release it
<tjaalton> but if you verify this, I'm sure it'll get released next week
<cking> ah, ok, will do, bah, I can't believe I overlooked that :-/
<tjaalton> you can find the status on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<tjaalton> that bug shows as blue, meaning unverified
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu3 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (eoan-proposed/main) [14.2.2-0ubuntu3 => 14.2.4-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [source] (disco-proposed) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.04.1]
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: why is open-vm-tools backport for bionic versioned -2ubuntu0.18.11.1?
<tjaalton> a typo there?
<cking> tjaalton, ok, verified that stress-ng fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amd64-microcode [sync] (eoan-proposed) [3.20191021.1ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amd64-microcode [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.20191021.1ubuntu0.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected amd64-microcode [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.20181128.1~ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amd64-microcode [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.20191021.1ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amd64-microcode [sync] (xenial-proposed) [3.20191021.1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: there's no SRU bug for the dpdk stable release?
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: ah, it's fixed by a security update, so the sru queue uploads are obsolete
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dpdk [source] (eoan-proposed) [18.11.3-1ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dpdk [source] (disco-proposed) [18.11.3-1ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.42.1+19.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mdadm [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.1~rc1-3~ubuntu18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mdadm [source] (eoan-proposed) [4.1-2ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mdadm [source] (disco-proposed) [4.1-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (eoan-proposed) [14.2.4-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1ubuntu2.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glib2.0 [source] (disco-proposed) [2.60.4-0ubuntu0.19.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted networking-mlnx [source] (disco-proposed) [1:14.0.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (disco-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (disco-proposed) [1.115.1]
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: yeah it got superseded already
<cpaelzer> and will have another security upload rather soon again
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: checking what you meant for open-vm-tools
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: shouldn't it be -2ubuntu0.18.04.1
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: you are right
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: since you already reviewed the same in D/E can I quickly fix this and upload it with the right version and yyou can still take a look at it?
<cpaelzer> pelase reject the .11 one that is there
<tjaalton> yep, upload when ready
<cpaelzer> was working on DPDK 18.11 on the same day I guess ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.93.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected open-vm-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.18.11.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [2:10.3.10-1~ubuntu0.18.04.2 => 2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: here is the fixed one in the queue ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-1ubuntu8.14]
<tjaalton> thanks
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: and thank you a lot for working on the SRU queue it has grown a lot I felt, so I'm extra thankful to see you work through it
<tjaalton> disco & eoan cleared ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2.1 => 2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.14 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keystone [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:13.0.2-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted epiphany-browser [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.6-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.14 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyside2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haproxy [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.8-1ubuntu0.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2.1 => 2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ddcci-driver-linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ddcci-driver-linux (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2 => 0.3.1-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ddcci-driver-linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted strongswan [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.6.2-1ubuntu2.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ktap [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4+git20160427-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r8168 [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.045.08-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glib2.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.48.2-0ubuntu4.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.42.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (disco-proposed) [1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1]
<vorlon> RikMills: possibly related to various packages being NBS but not yet removed; I'm processing https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1026.27~18.04.2] (kernel)
<vorlon> xnox: do you know anything about the postgis autopkgtest breakage on s390x?
<xnox> vorlon:  fixed in proposed
<xnox> vorlon:  but stuck on proj stuff
<xnox> vorlon:  for which i thought i uploaded upstream cherrypick in r-cran-sf to move that transition along
<vorlon> xnox: ah, so autopkgtests need retriggered
<xnox> vorlon:  and the "fix" is to "skip" just like unittests do during build
<xnox> so r-cran-sf itself is green now
<xnox> retriggered r-cran-sf armhf, with proj as trigger
<xnox> when that this is done maybe proj will migrate
<xnox> with postgis et.al.
<vorlon> xnox: there are a lot more deps of r-cran-sf that needed triggered.  I've done this now
<vorlon> xnox: also, I had already fixed r-cran-sf by backing out the new upstream version...
<xnox> vorlon:  which FTBFS on all arches
<vorlon> oh then I didn't fix it
<vorlon> :)
<xnox> hence the cherrypick on top of new upstream version that was pointed out in your BTS bug
<vorlon> wait, what? r-cran-sf 0.7-7+dfsg-1build1 did NOT ftbfs
<xnox> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/r-cran-sf/focal/amd64
<xnox> it did fail it's own autopkgtests on all arches
<vorlon> ok, you said ftbfs
<xnox> if unittests are only run in autopkgtests, instead of during the build, to me it's the same thing =)
<vorlon> ...
<xnox> it's in line with my other comment of calling RAID1 a poor man's COW filesystem
<vorlon> Error: Quosures can only be unquoted within a quasiquotation context.
<xnox> yes, that did amuse me too
<vorlon> xnox: in that it's imprecise and unhelpful? :)
<xnox> To be fair, same can be said about that error message
<vorlon> RikMills: ok so I did the NBS removals but it turns out scribus-ng somehow was allowed to regress in installability in the release pocket, per https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/focal_uninst.txt
<xnox> and is a one up from twiddle-wakka and walrus operators
<vorlon> RikMills: so the install failure in the logs should be trivially reproducible and needs to be worked through; it looks like scribus-ng might simply need a no-change rebuild
<vorlon> xnox: what about r-cran-lwgeom regressing r-cran-stars?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyside2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.13.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> vorlon: I am not sure how fuse/fuse3 relates to scribus?
 * RikMills thinks there may be wires crossed here
<ginggs> replacing a fuse with cross wires could be dangerous
<ginggs> does anyone have any ideas about snakemake ppc64el test failure with pandas?  this should soon be the last blocker for pandas
<vorlon> RikMills: the ubuntustudio build failure shows fuse and scribus-ng in the log.  I started with the scribus-ng one because it's more obvious, I didn't cross-check whether that's also in the kubuntu log, so if it's not then I guess I need to dig further
<RikMills> vorlon: it is in kubuntu log, and we have no scribus anything. it seems the fuse3 maintainer in debian decided to do things in an oddball way
<RikMills> vorlon: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/11/19/%23ubuntu-release.html#t18:31
<vorlon> RikMills: ftr fuse is Priority: standard, you'd be getting that anyway.  Let's see what pulls fuse3
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: It seems to have to do with kdeconnect being pulled-in by kdenlive and pulling-in fuse3. infinity mentioned that fuse3 and fuse are meant to be coinstallable, but, as RikMills just said, the fuse3 maintainer went nuts.
<RikMills> sshsf does
<RikMills> *sshfs
<vorlon> right, so why did sshfs switch from fuse to fuse3, should that be reverted
<vorlon> or do we need to seed fuse3
<vorlon> or do we need to redo the packaging of fuse3 to generate the package under the name 'fuse' instead
<vorlon> and fuse has a pending merge
<vorlon> which fixes nothing
<RikMills> vorlon: short term, I thought of doing a sshfs 3.6.0-+really2.1.0 upload to get the images building, but doing that 'masks' the larger issue
<RikMills> I am ok with that if the upstream dtuff gets fixed
<RikMills> *stuff
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: I think this would be a discussion for you and infinity to have since he was talking about figuring out what to do, whether or not to push it upstream to Debian, and figure out what flavor of crack the fuse3 maintianer was on.
<RikMills> I can ask kdeconnect folks if they really need fuse3 bases sshfs?
<RikMills> I doubt it on current release, though maybe for their dev branch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyside2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.13.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: well yes, I was tagged in because infinity is unavailable
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Makes sense.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyside2 [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.13.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> vorlon: if you have time, please have a look at the current fwupd/fwupdate uploads on bionic queue, should be fine now
<vorlon> tjaalton: right, I need to swap in context again for all of that; I'll try to look at it late this afternoon
<tjaalton> great, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyside2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.13.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dahdi-linux (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.11.1~dfsg-1ubuntu4.1 => 1:2.11.1~dfsg-1ubuntu4.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xtables-addons (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0-0.1ubuntu3 => 3.0-0.1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ndiswrapper (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.60-6ubuntu0.1 => 1.60-6ubuntu0.2] (no packageset)
<ginggs> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/snakemake/focal/ppc64el - the test at 2019-11-22 20:30:30 UTC includes nothing from -proposed, and still timed out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openafs (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0~pre5-1ubuntu1.1 => 1.8.0~pre5-1ubuntu1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lttng-modules (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.8-1ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 2.10.8-1ubuntu2~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-osifont [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0+git20190626-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-3 => 1.3.4-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gulkan [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-3 => 1.3.4-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-3 => 1.3.4-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-3 => 1.3.4-1] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-osifont [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0+git20190626-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyside2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyside2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.13.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyside2 [i386] (focal-proposed) [5.13.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyside2 [i386] (focal-proposed) [5.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyside2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.13.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gulkan [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyside2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.13.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyside2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.13.2-1]
<vorlon> therion needs its arch-indep build fixed; after that libgeotiff2 uninstallability can be forced, and the proj transition will be done
<vorlon> ah, the therion build failure is preexisting, and looks like it's related to the imagemagick vs pdf changes last cycle.  I'll go ahead and remove it from the release pocket to let the transition through
<ginggs> would someone please hint http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/sagetex/focal/armhf ? sagemath has been removed on armhf (linbox ftbfs there)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1026.27~18.04.2]
<vorlon> ginggs: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-netscape-bookmark-parser [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phpmyadmin-shapefile [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phpmyadmin-sql-parser [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.2-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-netscape-bookmark-parser [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phpmyadmin-sql-parser [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.3.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phpmyadmin-shapefile [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phpmyadmin [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:4.9.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phpmyadmin [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4:4.9.1+dfsg1-2]
<vorlon> mitya57: hi, isn't qtbase5-dev meant to now depend on libgl-dev on armhf instead of libgles2-dev, now that qtbase5-gles-dev exists? (Debian bug #944548)
<ubot5> Debian bug 944548 in src:visp "visp ftbfs on armel/armhf where it built before" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/944548
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla [amd64] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [418.87.01-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [418.87.01-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla [i386] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [418.87.01-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla [amd64] (focal-proposed) [418.87.01-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [418.87.01-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-tesla [i386] (focal-proposed) [418.87.01-2]
<ginggs> vorlon: thanks
<mitya57> vorlon: not yet. qtbase5-gles-dev does not cover all Qt submodules yet, and I don't think armhf hardware with desktop OpenGL exists.
<mitya57> Also such a switch will break many packages (though it may fix some other, too).
<vorlon> mitya57: armhf with hardware accelerated desktop GL may not exist, but is that a reason to not make software available using llvmpipe?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.8.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.8.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.8.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.8.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.8.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.8.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.8.91-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.8.91-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.8.91-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.8.91-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.8.91-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.8.91-1]
